# Why this forum is predominantly white alt-right userbase?



## Mortimer

What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?


----------



## Moonglow

Mortimer said:


> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?


It has connections to the insane asylum...


----------



## defcon4

Maybe you should go to a Serbian message board. They are nice people over there.


----------



## SYTFE

Mortimer said:


> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?



It's definitely NOT a reflection of modern day America.  But it is very interesting how alt-right degenerates flock here like flies on shit.  Something about the design, the logo, and the existing base of far right extremist nutjobs seems to pull them in...The Russian trolls sure do like this place as well.


----------



## K9Buck

Mortimer said:


> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?



Does this forum hurt your vagina?  Is there too much truth being discussed here?


----------



## K9Buck

Can any of you liberals tell us why team Obama lied about the YouTube video being the motivating factor in the Benghazi attack?  Cue the k*nt act.  Liberals don't like truthful discussion.


----------



## fncceo

I'm just here to laugh at the pics you post.


----------



## Jackson

Perhaps there are many more blacks on this board than you think.  They just aren't as biggoted as some of the blacks here and are more main stream.


----------



## toobfreak

Mortimer said:


> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?




Seems an odd question for a 7-year member to ask!  It's my understanding that the USMB was created to present and preserve BOTH sides of the issue.  To my mind, this forum overflows with leftist, liberal views.  But if this board IS predominantly alt-right, then it certainly is the exception in the world, and I find it odd that, like Fox News, in a SEA of liberal and Leftist venues, that someone complains about the very few that are not.


----------



## BlackFlag

K9Buck said:


> Can any of you liberals tell us why team Obama lied about the YouTube video being the motivating factor in the Benghazi attack?  Cue the k*nt act.  Liberals don't like truthful discussion.


Over 100 cities held protests over the video.  So it looks like your embarrassing, inbred bitchass can go ahead and fuck yourself.


----------



## Mortimer

defcon4 said:


> Maybe you should go to a Serbian message board. They are nice people over there.



I didnt said you guys are not nice or that I dont like the forum, but I noticed many users with alt-right views. And there is only one black guy "Asclepias". So I was curious, but I like the forum and as long no one insults me or mistreats Im fine with different views.


----------



## impuretrash

SYTFE said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's definitely NOT a reflection of modern day America.  But it is very interesting how alt-right degenerates flock here like flies on shit.  Something about the design, the logo, and the existing base of far right extremist nutjobs seems to pull them in...The Russian trolls sure do like this place as well.
Click to expand...


What do you guys think "Alt-Right" means?


----------



## Moonglow

Mortimer said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should go to a Serbian message board. They are nice people over there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt said you guys are not nice or that I dont like the forum, but I noticed many users with alt-right views. And there is only one black guy "Asclepias". So I was curious, but I like the forum and as long no one insults me or mistreats Im fine with different views.
Click to expand...

Is that your nose or are you eating a banana?


----------



## K9Buck

impuretrash said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's definitely NOT a reflection of modern day America.  But it is very interesting how alt-right degenerates flock here like flies on shit.  Something about the design, the logo, and the existing base of far right extremist nutjobs seems to pull them in...The Russian trolls sure do like this place as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you guys think "Alt-Right" means?
Click to expand...


Anyone to the right of Lena Dunham.


----------



## defcon4

Mortimer said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should go to a Serbian message board. They are nice people over there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt said you guys are not nice or that I dont like the forum, but I noticed many users with alt-right views. And there is only one black guy "Asclepias". So I was curious, but I like the forum and as long no one insults me or mistreats Im fine with different views.
Click to expand...

So where do you work?


----------



## Mortimer

Moonglow said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should go to a Serbian message board. They are nice people over there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt said you guys are not nice or that I dont like the forum, but I noticed many users with alt-right views. And there is only one black guy "Asclepias". So I was curious, but I like the forum and as long no one insults me or mistreats Im fine with different views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that your nose or are you eating a banana?
Click to expand...


What do you mean


----------



## Jackson

BlackFlag said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can any of you liberals tell us why team Obama lied about the YouTube video being the motivating factor in the Benghazi attack?  Cue the k*nt act.  Liberals don't like truthful discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> Over 100 cities held protests over the video.  So it looks like you're embarrassing, inbred bitchass can go ahead and fuck yourself.
Click to expand...

BF... it's been corrected by the administration (Obama's) that that video was not the cause of the attack.


----------



## Moonglow

Mortimer said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should go to a Serbian message board. They are nice people over there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt said you guys are not nice or that I dont like the forum, but I noticed many users with alt-right views. And there is only one black guy "Asclepias". So I was curious, but I like the forum and as long no one insults me or mistreats Im fine with different views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that your nose or are you eating a banana?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean
Click to expand...

Honk, honk..


----------



## Mortimer

defcon4 said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should go to a Serbian message board. They are nice people over there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt said you guys are not nice or that I dont like the forum, but I noticed many users with alt-right views. And there is only one black guy "Asclepias". So I was curious, but I like the forum and as long no one insults me or mistreats Im fine with different views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where do you work?
Click to expand...


None of your business, you also already stereotyped me because of my ancestry. No need to discuss with you. You want to say that Im a leech and a "Gypsy"


----------



## BlackFlag

K9Buck said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can any of you liberals tell us why team Obama lied about the YouTube video being the motivating factor in the Benghazi attack?  Cue the k*nt act.  Liberals don't like truthful discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> Over 100 cities held protests over the video.  So it looks like you're embarrassing, inbred bitchass can go ahead and fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.  See what I mean?  Liberal k*nts don't like honest discussion.  They can't and won't answer a simple fucking question.  Why did team Obama lie about the cause of the Benghazzi attacks?  Any of you other liberal k*nts want to take a stab at this?
Click to expand...

They didn't.  100+ cities protested the video.  In Benghazi, terrorists attacked, and republicans vowed to vindicate those terrorists from any responsibility.  Because they had a witch to hunt!


----------



## defcon4

Mortimer said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should go to a Serbian message board. They are nice people over there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt said you guys are not nice or that I dont like the forum, but I noticed many users with alt-right views. And there is only one black guy "Asclepias". So I was curious, but I like the forum and as long no one insults me or mistreats Im fine with different views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where do you work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of your business, you also already stereotyped me because of my ancestry. No need to discuss with you. You want to say that Im a leech and a "Gypsy"
Click to expand...

So, you don't work. You said it, I didn't.


----------



## Mortimer

defcon4 said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should go to a Serbian message board. They are nice people over there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt said you guys are not nice or that I dont like the forum, but I noticed many users with alt-right views. And there is only one black guy "Asclepias". So I was curious, but I like the forum and as long no one insults me or mistreats Im fine with different views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where do you work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of your business, you also already stereotyped me because of my ancestry. No need to discuss with you. You want to say that Im a leech and a "Gypsy"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you don't work. You said it, I didn't.
Click to expand...


No I never said that. You said that now, but I know why you ask. You want to trap me into something, that Im a bad person, you already hate me because Im Roma and are prejudiced. Fuck off, I noticed you before, You insulted me often.


----------



## K9Buck

BlackFlag said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can any of you liberals tell us why team Obama lied about the YouTube video being the motivating factor in the Benghazi attack?  Cue the k*nt act.  Liberals don't like truthful discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> Over 100 cities held protests over the video.  So it looks like you're embarrassing, inbred bitchass can go ahead and fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.  See what I mean?  Liberal k*nts don't like honest discussion.  They can't and won't answer a simple fucking question.  Why did team Obama lie about the cause of the Benghazzi attacks?  Any of you other liberal k*nts want to take a stab at this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't.  100+ cities protested the video.  In Benghazi, terrorists attacked, and republicans vowed to vindicate those terrorists from any responsibility.  Because they had a witch to hunt!
Click to expand...


Wow you are the dumbest motherfucker on this forum.  You're insane.  You need an intervention.


----------



## K9Buck

BlackFlag said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can any of you liberals tell us why team Obama lied about the YouTube video being the motivating factor in the Benghazi attack?  Cue the k*nt act.  Liberals don't like truthful discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> Over 100 cities held protests over the video.  So it looks like you're embarrassing, inbred bitchass can go ahead and fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.  See what I mean?  Liberal k*nts don't like honest discussion.  They can't and won't answer a simple fucking question.  Why did team Obama lie about the cause of the Benghazzi attacks?  Any of you other liberal k*nts want to take a stab at this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't.  100+ cities protested the video.  In Benghazi, terrorists attacked, and republicans vowed to vindicate those terrorists from any responsibility.  Because they had a witch to hunt!
Click to expand...


I'm putting you on "ignore".  You're too fucking stupid to engage.


----------



## BlackFlag

K9Buck said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can any of you liberals tell us why team Obama lied about the YouTube video being the motivating factor in the Benghazi attack?  Cue the k*nt act.  Liberals don't like truthful discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> Over 100 cities held protests over the video.  So it looks like you're embarrassing, inbred bitchass can go ahead and fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.  See what I mean?  Liberal k*nts don't like honest discussion.  They can't and won't answer a simple fucking question.  Why did team Obama lie about the cause of the Benghazzi attacks?  Any of you other liberal k*nts want to take a stab at this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't.  100+ cities protested the video.  In Benghazi, terrorists attacked, and republicans vowed to vindicate those terrorists from any responsibility.  Because they had a witch to hunt!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow you are the dumbest motherfucker on this forum.  You're insane.  You need an intervention.
Click to expand...


----------



## K9Buck

Mortimer said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should go to a Serbian message board. They are nice people over there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt said you guys are not nice or that I dont like the forum, but I noticed many users with alt-right views. And there is only one black guy "Asclepias". So I was curious, but I like the forum and as long no one insults me or mistreats Im fine with different views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where do you work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of your business, you also already stereotyped me because of my ancestry. No need to discuss with you. You want to say that Im a leech and a "Gypsy"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you don't work. You said it, I didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I never said that. You said that now, but I know why you ask. You want to trap me into something, that Im a bad person, you already hate me because Im Roma and are prejudiced. Fuck off, I noticed you before, You insulted me often.
Click to expand...


Just curious.  What is "Roma"?


----------



## BlackFlag

K9Buck said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can any of you liberals tell us why team Obama lied about the YouTube video being the motivating factor in the Benghazi attack?  Cue the k*nt act.  Liberals don't like truthful discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> Over 100 cities held protests over the video.  So it looks like you're embarrassing, inbred bitchass can go ahead and fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.  See what I mean?  Liberal k*nts don't like honest discussion.  They can't and won't answer a simple fucking question.  Why did team Obama lie about the cause of the Benghazzi attacks?  Any of you other liberal k*nts want to take a stab at this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't.  100+ cities protested the video.  In Benghazi, terrorists attacked, and republicans vowed to vindicate those terrorists from any responsibility.  Because they had a witch to hunt!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm putting you on "ignore".  You're too fucking stupid to engage.
Click to expand...

^ triggered af


----------



## fncceo

BlackFlag said:


> So it looks like _*you're*_ embarrassing, inbred bitchass can go ahead and fuck yourself.



Your


----------



## Mortimer

K9Buck said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt said you guys are not nice or that I dont like the forum, but I noticed many users with alt-right views. And there is only one black guy "Asclepias". So I was curious, but I like the forum and as long no one insults me or mistreats Im fine with different views.
> 
> 
> 
> So where do you work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of your business, you also already stereotyped me because of my ancestry. No need to discuss with you. You want to say that Im a leech and a "Gypsy"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you don't work. You said it, I didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I never said that. You said that now, but I know why you ask. You want to trap me into something, that Im a bad person, you already hate me because Im Roma and are prejudiced. Fuck off, I noticed you before, You insulted me often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just curious.  What is "Roma"?
Click to expand...


Gypsy


----------



## K9Buck

Jackson said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can any of you liberals tell us why team Obama lied about the YouTube video being the motivating factor in the Benghazi attack?  Cue the k*nt act.  Liberals don't like truthful discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> Over 100 cities held protests over the video.  So it looks like you're embarrassing, inbred bitchass can go ahead and fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BF... it's been corrected by the administration (Obama's) that that video was not the cause of the attack.
Click to expand...


After they lied repeatedly about it.  And they only acknowledged the truth when it became evident that they were fucking LYING.  Why did they lie?


----------



## defcon4

Mortimer said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should go to a Serbian message board. They are nice people over there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt said you guys are not nice or that I dont like the forum, but I noticed many users with alt-right views. And there is only one black guy "Asclepias". So I was curious, but I like the forum and as long no one insults me or mistreats Im fine with different views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where do you work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of your business, you also already stereotyped me because of my ancestry. No need to discuss with you. You want to say that Im a leech and a "Gypsy"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you don't work. You said it, I didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I never said that. You said that now, but I know why you ask. You want to trap me into something, that Im a bad person, you already hate me because Im Roma and are prejudiced. Fuck off, I noticed you before, You insulted me often.
Click to expand...

Why are you so aggressive? Also, your accusations need some factual proof. Please, provide some links about my insulting you. 

Also, according to our dictionary the Gypsy is not derogatory as you claim it to be. Look at below.
*gypsy* |ˈjipsē| (also gipsy) noun (pl. gypsies)

 1 (usu. Gypsy)a member of a traveling people traditionally living by itinerant trade and fortune telling. Gypsies speak a language (Romany) that is related to Hindi and are believed to have originated in South Asia.• the language of the gypsies; Romany.
2 a nomadic or free-spirited person.


----------



## K9Buck

Mortimer said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So where do you work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of your business, you also already stereotyped me because of my ancestry. No need to discuss with you. You want to say that Im a leech and a "Gypsy"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you don't work. You said it, I didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I never said that. You said that now, but I know why you ask. You want to trap me into something, that Im a bad person, you already hate me because Im Roma and are prejudiced. Fuck off, I noticed you before, You insulted me often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just curious.  What is "Roma"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gypsy
Click to expand...


Oh.  I will admit, I don't know much about gypsies.  As long as they obey the law and treat others well, I have no problem with them or anyone else.


----------



## BlackFlag

fncceo said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it looks like _*you're*_ embarrassing, inbred bitchass can go ahead and fuck yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your
Click to expand...

Thanks.  I fixed it.  Let's hope that inbred trash finds some peace in this world that he's terrified of.


----------



## Mortimer

defcon4 said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt said you guys are not nice or that I dont like the forum, but I noticed many users with alt-right views. And there is only one black guy "Asclepias". So I was curious, but I like the forum and as long no one insults me or mistreats Im fine with different views.
> 
> 
> 
> So where do you work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of your business, you also already stereotyped me because of my ancestry. No need to discuss with you. You want to say that Im a leech and a "Gypsy"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you don't work. You said it, I didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I never said that. You said that now, but I know why you ask. You want to trap me into something, that Im a bad person, you already hate me because Im Roma and are prejudiced. Fuck off, I noticed you before, You insulted me often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so aggressive? Also, your accusations need some factual proof. Please, provide some links about my insulting you.
> 
> Also, according to our dictionary the Gypsy is not derogatory as you claim it to be. Look at below.
> *gypsy* |ˈjipsē| (also gipsy) noun (pl. gypsies)
> 
> 1 (usu. Gypsy)a member of a traveling people traditionally living by itinerant trade and fortune telling. Gypsies speak a language (Romany) that is related to Hindi and are believed to have originated in South Asia.• the language of the gypsies; Romany.
> 2 a nomadic or free-spirited person.
Click to expand...


Im aggressive because you provoce me. But usually Im not aggressive. If I were white you wouldnt have asked where I work, thats obvious. Because it has nothing to do with this thread at all. And I dont need to tell anything about my private life I dont want to. Gypsy is pejorative yes and has heavy negative connotations. The dictionary doesnt say its deragotary because Romani have not much political power to make a difference the others define us usually.


----------



## K9Buck

Mortimer said:


> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?



I support the constitution and many of the principles on which America was founded.  I believe in freedom of expression, respecting others, keeping government in check so that we can be as free as possible, I believe that we should demand that our government not waste our money as I also believe the people should be permitted to keep the fruits of their labor.  I believe in immigration laws as I believe our immigration policy should be based on what's best for the average American.  Do you consider my to be "alt-right"?


----------



## Jackson

K9Buck said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can any of you liberals tell us why team Obama lied about the YouTube video being the motivating factor in the Benghazi attack?  Cue the k*nt act.  Liberals don't like truthful discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> Over 100 cities held protests over the video.  So it looks like you're embarrassing, inbred bitchass can go ahead and fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BF... it's been corrected by the administration (Obama's) that that video was not the cause of the attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After they lied repeatedly about it.  And they only acknowledged the truth when it became evident that they were fucking LYING.  Why did they lie?
Click to expand...

that's all they did was lie because they refused additional security for the compound.


----------



## K9Buck

Mortimer said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So where do you work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of your business, you also already stereotyped me because of my ancestry. No need to discuss with you. You want to say that Im a leech and a "Gypsy"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you don't work. You said it, I didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I never said that. You said that now, but I know why you ask. You want to trap me into something, that Im a bad person, you already hate me because Im Roma and are prejudiced. Fuck off, I noticed you before, You insulted me often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so aggressive? Also, your accusations need some factual proof. Please, provide some links about my insulting you.
> 
> Also, according to our dictionary the Gypsy is not derogatory as you claim it to be. Look at below.
> *gypsy* |ˈjipsē| (also gipsy) noun (pl. gypsies)
> 
> 1 (usu. Gypsy)a member of a traveling people traditionally living by itinerant trade and fortune telling. Gypsies speak a language (Romany) that is related to Hindi and are believed to have originated in South Asia.• the language of the gypsies; Romany.
> 2 a nomadic or free-spirited person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im aggressive because you provoce me. But usually Im not aggressive. If I were white you wouldnt have asked where I work, thats obvious. Because it has nothing to do with this thread at all. And I dont need to tell anything about my private life I dont want to. Gypsy is pejorative yes and has heavy negative connotations. The dictionary doesnt say its deragotary because Romani have not much political power to make a difference the others define us usually.
Click to expand...


I didn't know that "gypsy" is derogatory.  Please don't take this as an insult but, is English your first language?


----------



## K9Buck

Jackson said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can any of you liberals tell us why team Obama lied about the YouTube video being the motivating factor in the Benghazi attack?  Cue the k*nt act.  Liberals don't like truthful discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> Over 100 cities held protests over the video.  So it looks like you're embarrassing, inbred bitchass can go ahead and fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BF... it's been corrected by the administration (Obama's) that that video was not the cause of the attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After they lied repeatedly about it.  And they only acknowledged the truth when it became evident that they were fucking LYING.  Why did they lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's all they did was lie because they refused additional security for the compound.
Click to expand...


Finally!  An honest response.  How refreshing!


----------



## impuretrash

Mortimer said:


> None of your business, you also already stereotyped me because of my ancestry. No need to discuss with you. You want to say that Im a leech and a "Gypsy"



Methinks thou doth protest too much.


----------



## Mortimer

K9Buck said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I support the constitution and many of the principles on which America was founded.  I believe in freedom of expression, respecting others, keeping government in check so that we can be as free as possible, I believe that we should demand that our government not waste our money as I also believe the people should be permitted to keep the fruits of their labor.  I believe in immigration laws as I believe our immigration policy should be based on what's best for the average American.  Do you consider my to be "alt-right"?
Click to expand...


You sound fair and reasonable not someone who treats others injust because of their skin colour. I think you are Republican or Libertarian I dont know if you are Alt-Right.


----------



## Mortimer

impuretrash said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of your business, you also already stereotyped me because of my ancestry. No need to discuss with you. You want to say that Im a leech and a "Gypsy"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Methinks thou doth protest too much.
Click to expand...


My thread is not a protest its a curious inquiry. I dont protest it, the comment against that guy is a protest though, but I rarerly protest. Maybe you mistake my questions with protest.


----------



## Lastamender

Mortimer said:


> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?



Sounds like an opinion. Are you worried about something?


----------



## impuretrash

Mortimer said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So where do you work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of your business, you also already stereotyped me because of my ancestry. No need to discuss with you. You want to say that Im a leech and a "Gypsy"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you don't work. You said it, I didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I never said that. You said that now, but I know why you ask. You want to trap me into something, that Im a bad person, you already hate me because Im Roma and are prejudiced. Fuck off, I noticed you before, You insulted me often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so aggressive? Also, your accusations need some factual proof. Please, provide some links about my insulting you.
> 
> Also, according to our dictionary the Gypsy is not derogatory as you claim it to be. Look at below.
> *gypsy* |ˈjipsē| (also gipsy) noun (pl. gypsies)
> 
> 1 (usu. Gypsy)a member of a traveling people traditionally living by itinerant trade and fortune telling. Gypsies speak a language (Romany) that is related to Hindi and are believed to have originated in South Asia.• the language of the gypsies; Romany.
> 2 a nomadic or free-spirited person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im aggressive because you provoce me. But usually Im not aggressive. If I were white you wouldnt have asked where I work, thats obvious. Because it has nothing to do with this thread at all. And I dont need to tell anything about my private life I dont want to. Gypsy is pejorative yes and has heavy negative connotations. The dictionary doesnt say its deragotary because Romani have not much political power to make a difference the others define us usually.
Click to expand...



You're displaying classic behavior of someone caught in a lie. Just admit it already...


----------



## defcon4

Mortimer said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So where do you work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of your business, you also already stereotyped me because of my ancestry. No need to discuss with you. You want to say that Im a leech and a "Gypsy"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you don't work. You said it, I didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I never said that. You said that now, but I know why you ask. You want to trap me into something, that Im a bad person, you already hate me because Im Roma and are prejudiced. Fuck off, I noticed you before, You insulted me often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so aggressive? Also, your accusations need some factual proof. Please, provide some links about my insulting you.
> 
> Also, according to our dictionary the Gypsy is not derogatory as you claim it to be. Look at below.
> *gypsy* |ˈjipsē| (also gipsy) noun (pl. gypsies)
> 
> 1 (usu. Gypsy)a member of a traveling people traditionally living by itinerant trade and fortune telling. Gypsies speak a language (Romany) that is related to Hindi and are believed to have originated in South Asia.• the language of the gypsies; Romany.
> 2 a nomadic or free-spirited person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im aggressive because you provoce me. But usually Im not aggressive. If I were white you wouldnt have asked where I work, thats obvious. Because it has nothing to do with this thread at all. And I dont need to tell anything about my private life I dont want to. Gypsy is pejorative yes and has heavy negative connotations. The dictionary doesnt say its deragotary because Romani have not much political power to make a difference the others define us usually.
Click to expand...

"Where do you work" generally means what type of work. Not the necessarily the physical place. I do mechanical work. Some here does sales work and nobody gets offended when somebody asks "where do you work." If you don't want to say it, no worries but I think I hit a raw nerve because you got very aggressive with no reason at all.


----------



## Mortimer

Lastamender said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like an opinion. Are you worried about something?
Click to expand...


Probably its a opinion, its my impression of the forum userbase.


----------



## impuretrash

Mortimer said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of your business, you also already stereotyped me because of my ancestry. No need to discuss with you. You want to say that Im a leech and a "Gypsy"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Methinks thou doth protest too much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My thread is not a protest its a curious inquiry. I dont protest it, the comment against that guy is a protest though, but I rarerly protest. Maybe you mistake my questions with protest.
Click to expand...


LOL ok...


----------



## K9Buck

Mortimer said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I support the constitution and many of the principles on which America was founded.  I believe in freedom of expression, respecting others, keeping government in check so that we can be as free as possible, I believe that we should demand that our government not waste our money as I also believe the people should be permitted to keep the fruits of their labor.  I believe in immigration laws as I believe our immigration policy should be based on what's best for the average American.  Do you consider my to be "alt-right"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sound fair and reasonable not someone who treats others injust because of their skin colour. I think you are Republican or Libertarian I dont know if you are Alt-Right.
Click to expand...


I'm pretty liberterian on most social issues and conservative when it comes to government.  Shouldn't we all be diligent about how our government spends our money?  And shouldn't we demand that government not be wasteful?  I don't know what you mean by "alt-right".  I have had liberals call me that even though I am a white guy married to a Mexican woman and my children are bilingual Hispanics.  I also support gay marriage.  As far as I can tell, much of the left considers anyone to the right of Lena Dunham as "alt-right".  The left tries to smear anyone on the right as being some sort of an extremist and they often resort to violent action to prevent speech with which they disagree.  Leftist ideology, espoused by the likes of Stalin, Hitler, Mao, Pol Pot, Castro, etc., etc., etc. has given the world oceans of blood, mountains of dead bodies and immeasurable suffering.


----------



## Mortimer

defcon4 said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of your business, you also already stereotyped me because of my ancestry. No need to discuss with you. You want to say that Im a leech and a "Gypsy"
> 
> 
> 
> So, you don't work. You said it, I didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I never said that. You said that now, but I know why you ask. You want to trap me into something, that Im a bad person, you already hate me because Im Roma and are prejudiced. Fuck off, I noticed you before, You insulted me often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so aggressive? Also, your accusations need some factual proof. Please, provide some links about my insulting you.
> 
> Also, according to our dictionary the Gypsy is not derogatory as you claim it to be. Look at below.
> *gypsy* |ˈjipsē| (also gipsy) noun (pl. gypsies)
> 
> 1 (usu. Gypsy)a member of a traveling people traditionally living by itinerant trade and fortune telling. Gypsies speak a language (Romany) that is related to Hindi and are believed to have originated in South Asia.• the language of the gypsies; Romany.
> 2 a nomadic or free-spirited person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im aggressive because you provoce me. But usually Im not aggressive. If I were white you wouldnt have asked where I work, thats obvious. Because it has nothing to do with this thread at all. And I dont need to tell anything about my private life I dont want to. Gypsy is pejorative yes and has heavy negative connotations. The dictionary doesnt say its deragotary because Romani have not much political power to make a difference the others define us usually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Where do you work" generally means what type of work. Not the necessarily the physical place. I do mechanical work. Some here does sales work and nobody gets offended when somebody asks "where do you work." If you don't want to say it, no worries but I think I hit a raw nerve because you got very aggressive with no reason at all.
Click to expand...


Im sorry that I got aggressive, I apologise.


----------



## impuretrash

Mortimer said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like an opinion. Are you worried about something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably its a opinion, its my impression of the forum userbase.
Click to expand...



Well buddy I'm gonna be honest with you and suggest you delete your account and start over. Seems pretty obvious to me that you have low self esteem and are jealous of white folks. Next time, don't share your personal photos because that shit is troll bait.


----------



## Mortimer

impuretrash said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like an opinion. Are you worried about something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably its a opinion, its my impression of the forum userbase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well buddy I'm gonna be honest with you and suggest you delete your account and start over. Seems pretty obvious to me that you have low self esteem and are jealous of white folks. Next time, don't share your personal photos because that shit is troll bait.
Click to expand...


Im not jealous of whites, and I dont hate or dislike whites. I like white people. Only white people who hate me I dont like. There are some who hate me based on my origins/ancestry. If they dont like me I dont like them either.


----------



## Jackson

Mortimer said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like an opinion. Are you worried about something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably its a opinion, its my impression of the forum userbase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well buddy I'm gonna be honest with you and suggest you delete your account and start over. Seems pretty obvious to me that you have low self esteem and are jealous of white folks. Next time, don't share your personal photos because that shit is troll bait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im not jealous of whites, and I dont hate or dislike whites. I like white people. Only white people who hate me I dont like. There are some who hate me based on my origins/ancestry. If they dont like me I dont like them either.
Click to expand...

Then you are judging people on whether they like you or not...Hmmm...that never has occurred to me that I should think that way.  How do you determine who doesn't like you?

Shouldn't you just treat people the way you would want them to treat you?  Then everyone would like you!


----------



## fncceo

BlackFlag said:


> Let's hope that inbred trash.



I'll thank you not to disparage the differently genetic.  Don't be a genophobe.


----------



## Mortimer

Jackson said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like an opinion. Are you worried about something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably its a opinion, its my impression of the forum userbase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well buddy I'm gonna be honest with you and suggest you delete your account and start over. Seems pretty obvious to me that you have low self esteem and are jealous of white folks. Next time, don't share your personal photos because that shit is troll bait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im not jealous of whites, and I dont hate or dislike whites. I like white people. Only white people who hate me I dont like. There are some who hate me based on my origins/ancestry. If they dont like me I dont like them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you are judging people on whether they like you or not...Hmmm...that never has occurred to me that I should think that way.  How do you determine who doesn't like you?
> 
> Shouldn't you just treat people the way you would want them to treat you?  Then everyone would like you!
Click to expand...


Obviously. Not exactly "like" they dont need to "kiss my ass" but if i notice they are hostile or dislike me i naturally will dislike them too. Doesnt everyone do that? And I agree with to treat everyone how you want to be treated yes. I didnt said I treat people bad. I have empathy even for my enemies.


----------



## Jackson

Mortimer said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like an opinion. Are you worried about something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably its a opinion, its my impression of the forum userbase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well buddy I'm gonna be honest with you and suggest you delete your account and start over. Seems pretty obvious to me that you have low self esteem and are jealous of white folks. Next time, don't share your personal photos because that shit is troll bait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im not jealous of whites, and I dont hate or dislike whites. I like white people. Only white people who hate me I dont like. There are some who hate me based on my origins/ancestry. If they dont like me I dont like them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you are judging people on whether they like you or not...Hmmm...that never has occurred to me that I should think that way.  How do you determine who doesn't like you?
> 
> Shouldn't you just treat people the way you would want them to treat you?  Then everyone would like you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously. Not exactly "like" they dont need to "kiss my ass" but if i notice they are hostile or dislike me i naturally will dislike them too. Doesnt everyone do that? And I agree with to treat everyone how you want to be treated yes. I didnt said I treat people bad. I have empathy even for my enemies.
Click to expand...

You don't have empathy for your enemies or you wouldn't have said, "if they dislike me, I dislike them, too".


----------



## Mortimer

Jackson said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably its a opinion, its my impression of the forum userbase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well buddy I'm gonna be honest with you and suggest you delete your account and start over. Seems pretty obvious to me that you have low self esteem and are jealous of white folks. Next time, don't share your personal photos because that shit is troll bait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im not jealous of whites, and I dont hate or dislike whites. I like white people. Only white people who hate me I dont like. There are some who hate me based on my origins/ancestry. If they dont like me I dont like them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you are judging people on whether they like you or not...Hmmm...that never has occurred to me that I should think that way.  How do you determine who doesn't like you?
> 
> Shouldn't you just treat people the way you would want them to treat you?  Then everyone would like you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously. Not exactly "like" they dont need to "kiss my ass" but if i notice they are hostile or dislike me i naturally will dislike them too. Doesnt everyone do that? And I agree with to treat everyone how you want to be treated yes. I didnt said I treat people bad. I have empathy even for my enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have empathy for your enemies or you wouldn't have said, "if they dislike me, I dislike them, too".
Click to expand...


I never said I treat them bad though. I dont think emphathy encompasses that I need to like them or let them roll over me, I believe also in self-defence. But lets say I could harm them because they dislike me If I had that button I could press, I wouldnt do it.


----------



## impuretrash

Mortimer said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like an opinion. Are you worried about something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably its a opinion, its my impression of the forum userbase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well buddy I'm gonna be honest with you and suggest you delete your account and start over. Seems pretty obvious to me that you have low self esteem and are jealous of white folks. Next time, don't share your personal photos because that shit is troll bait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im not jealous of whites, and I dont hate or dislike whites. I like white people. Only white people who hate me I dont like. There are some who hate me based on my origins/ancestry. If they dont like me I dont like them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you are judging people on whether they like you or not...Hmmm...that never has occurred to me that I should think that way.  How do you determine who doesn't like you?
> 
> Shouldn't you just treat people the way you would want them to treat you?  Then everyone would like you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously. Not exactly "like" they dont need to "kiss my ass" but if i notice they are hostile or dislike me i naturally will dislike them too. Doesnt everyone do that? And I agree with to treat everyone how you want to be treated yes. I didnt said I treat people bad. I have empathy even for my enemies.
Click to expand...


People don't like you because you're repulsive. I can almost smell you from here... You mentioned in another thread being denied entry to a nightclub because you're brown but I suspect you were being dishonest. You were denied entry because you're a creepy pervert looking to grope the young girls.


----------



## Mortimer

impuretrash said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably its a opinion, its my impression of the forum userbase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well buddy I'm gonna be honest with you and suggest you delete your account and start over. Seems pretty obvious to me that you have low self esteem and are jealous of white folks. Next time, don't share your personal photos because that shit is troll bait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im not jealous of whites, and I dont hate or dislike whites. I like white people. Only white people who hate me I dont like. There are some who hate me based on my origins/ancestry. If they dont like me I dont like them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you are judging people on whether they like you or not...Hmmm...that never has occurred to me that I should think that way.  How do you determine who doesn't like you?
> 
> Shouldn't you just treat people the way you would want them to treat you?  Then everyone would like you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously. Not exactly "like" they dont need to "kiss my ass" but if i notice they are hostile or dislike me i naturally will dislike them too. Doesnt everyone do that? And I agree with to treat everyone how you want to be treated yes. I didnt said I treat people bad. I have empathy even for my enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People don't like you because you're repulsive. I can almost smell you from here... You mentioned in another thread being denied entry to a nightclub because you're brown but I suspect you were being dishonest. You were denied entry because you're a creepy pervert looking to grope the young girls.
Click to expand...


No they dont like me because they are racist. Many people like me who have half a brain cell. I usually get along with most people. Some people are just hateful.


----------



## Jackson

impuretrash said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably its a opinion, its my impression of the forum userbase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well buddy I'm gonna be honest with you and suggest you delete your account and start over. Seems pretty obvious to me that you have low self esteem and are jealous of white folks. Next time, don't share your personal photos because that shit is troll bait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im not jealous of whites, and I dont hate or dislike whites. I like white people. Only white people who hate me I dont like. There are some who hate me based on my origins/ancestry. If they dont like me I dont like them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you are judging people on whether they like you or not...Hmmm...that never has occurred to me that I should think that way.  How do you determine who doesn't like you?
> 
> Shouldn't you just treat people the way you would want them to treat you?  Then everyone would like you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously. Not exactly "like" they dont need to "kiss my ass" but if i notice they are hostile or dislike me i naturally will dislike them too. Doesnt everyone do that? And I agree with to treat everyone how you want to be treated yes. I didnt said I treat people bad. I have empathy even for my enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People don't like you because you're repulsive. I can almost smell you from here... You mentioned in another thread being denied entry to a nightclub because you're brown but I suspect you were being dishonest. You were denied entry because you're a creepy pervert looking to grope the young girls.
Click to expand...

Why do you feel people don't like him?  You are the one bringing up creepy perverts and judging someone you know nothing about and he's the creep?


----------



## Jackson

Mortimer said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well buddy I'm gonna be honest with you and suggest you delete your account and start over. Seems pretty obvious to me that you have low self esteem and are jealous of white folks. Next time, don't share your personal photos because that shit is troll bait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not jealous of whites, and I dont hate or dislike whites. I like white people. Only white people who hate me I dont like. There are some who hate me based on my origins/ancestry. If they dont like me I dont like them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you are judging people on whether they like you or not...Hmmm...that never has occurred to me that I should think that way.  How do you determine who doesn't like you?
> 
> Shouldn't you just treat people the way you would want them to treat you?  Then everyone would like you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously. Not exactly "like" they dont need to "kiss my ass" but if i notice they are hostile or dislike me i naturally will dislike them too. Doesnt everyone do that? And I agree with to treat everyone how you want to be treated yes. I didnt said I treat people bad. I have empathy even for my enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People don't like you because you're repulsive. I can almost smell you from here... You mentioned in another thread being denied entry to a nightclub because you're brown but I suspect you were being dishonest. You were denied entry because you're a creepy pervert looking to grope the young girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they dont like me because they are racist. Many people like me who have half a brain cell. I usually get along with most people. Some people are just hateful.
Click to expand...

Mortimore, there are some people who dislike me and I just don't worry about it.  Sometimes it is jealousy and sometimes, they might have a point.  But, for those I feel dislike me, I can still see their favorable traits as be honest about their unfavorable traits.
And it has never occurred to me to dislike a person due to their race!


----------



## impuretrash

Jackson said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well buddy I'm gonna be honest with you and suggest you delete your account and start over. Seems pretty obvious to me that you have low self esteem and are jealous of white folks. Next time, don't share your personal photos because that shit is troll bait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not jealous of whites, and I dont hate or dislike whites. I like white people. Only white people who hate me I dont like. There are some who hate me based on my origins/ancestry. If they dont like me I dont like them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you are judging people on whether they like you or not...Hmmm...that never has occurred to me that I should think that way.  How do you determine who doesn't like you?
> 
> Shouldn't you just treat people the way you would want them to treat you?  Then everyone would like you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously. Not exactly "like" they dont need to "kiss my ass" but if i notice they are hostile or dislike me i naturally will dislike them too. Doesnt everyone do that? And I agree with to treat everyone how you want to be treated yes. I didnt said I treat people bad. I have empathy even for my enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People don't like you because you're repulsive. I can almost smell you from here... You mentioned in another thread being denied entry to a nightclub because you're brown but I suspect you were being dishonest. You were denied entry because you're a creepy pervert looking to grope the young girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you feel people don't like him?  You are the one bringing up creepy perverts and judging someone you know nothing about and he's the creep?
Click to expand...



It's called being a good judge of character. It's a skill left wingers seem to lack... His complete lack of self awareness and his desperate grasping for approval from strangers only deepens my disdain for him. I've met people like him before...


----------



## Uncensored2008

SYTFE said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's definitely NOT a reflection of modern day America.  But it is very interesting how alt-right degenerates flock here like flies on shit.  Something about the design, the logo, and the existing base of far right extremist nutjobs seems to pull them in...The Russian trolls sure do like this place as well.
Click to expand...


There are plenty of you Khmer Rouge left here, it's just that you are dumb as rocks and get your asses kicked in debates...


----------



## Jackson

impuretrash said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im not jealous of whites, and I dont hate or dislike whites. I like white people. Only white people who hate me I dont like. There are some who hate me based on my origins/ancestry. If they dont like me I dont like them either.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are judging people on whether they like you or not...Hmmm...that never has occurred to me that I should think that way.  How do you determine who doesn't like you?
> 
> Shouldn't you just treat people the way you would want them to treat you?  Then everyone would like you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously. Not exactly "like" they dont need to "kiss my ass" but if i notice they are hostile or dislike me i naturally will dislike them too. Doesnt everyone do that? And I agree with to treat everyone how you want to be treated yes. I didnt said I treat people bad. I have empathy even for my enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People don't like you because you're repulsive. I can almost smell you from here... You mentioned in another thread being denied entry to a nightclub because you're brown but I suspect you were being dishonest. You were denied entry because you're a creepy pervert looking to grope the young girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you feel people don't like him?  You are the one bringing up creepy perverts and judging someone you know nothing about and he's the creep?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's called being a good judge of character. It's a skill left wingers seem to lack... His complete lack of self awareness and his desperate grasping for approval from strangers only deepens my disdain for him. I've met people like him before...
Click to expand...

Love your avatar.


----------



## Uncensored2008

BlackFlag said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can any of you liberals tell us why team Obama lied about the YouTube video being the motivating factor in the Benghazi attack?  Cue the k*nt act.  Liberals don't like truthful discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> Over 100 cities held protests over the video.  So it looks like your embarrassing, inbred bitchass can go ahead and fuck yourself.
Click to expand...



Your fellow terrorists launched coordinated attacks, you mean.

More proof that the Anti-First Amendment fucks like you are just an extension of Al Qaeda/ISIS


----------



## Moonglow

Jackson said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are judging people on whether they like you or not...Hmmm...that never has occurred to me that I should think that way.  How do you determine who doesn't like you?
> 
> Shouldn't you just treat people the way you would want them to treat you?  Then everyone would like you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously. Not exactly "like" they dont need to "kiss my ass" but if i notice they are hostile or dislike me i naturally will dislike them too. Doesnt everyone do that? And I agree with to treat everyone how you want to be treated yes. I didnt said I treat people bad. I have empathy even for my enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People don't like you because you're repulsive. I can almost smell you from here... You mentioned in another thread being denied entry to a nightclub because you're brown but I suspect you were being dishonest. You were denied entry because you're a creepy pervert looking to grope the young girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you feel people don't like him?  You are the one bringing up creepy perverts and judging someone you know nothing about and he's the creep?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's called being a good judge of character. It's a skill left wingers seem to lack... His complete lack of self awareness and his desperate grasping for approval from strangers only deepens my disdain for him. I've met people like him before...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love your avatar.
Click to expand...

Is it a raven or a crow?


----------



## Jackson

Moonglow said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously. Not exactly "like" they dont need to "kiss my ass" but if i notice they are hostile or dislike me i naturally will dislike them too. Doesnt everyone do that? And I agree with to treat everyone how you want to be treated yes. I didnt said I treat people bad. I have empathy even for my enemies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People don't like you because you're repulsive. I can almost smell you from here... You mentioned in another thread being denied entry to a nightclub because you're brown but I suspect you were being dishonest. You were denied entry because you're a creepy pervert looking to grope the young girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you feel people don't like him?  You are the one bringing up creepy perverts and judging someone you know nothing about and he's the creep?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's called being a good judge of character. It's a skill left wingers seem to lack... His complete lack of self awareness and his desperate grasping for approval from strangers only deepens my disdain for him. I've met people like him before...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love your avatar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it a raven or a crow?
Click to expand...

Actually, I was talking about his User Name...impuretrash...lol


----------



## Mortimer

impuretrash said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im not jealous of whites, and I dont hate or dislike whites. I like white people. Only white people who hate me I dont like. There are some who hate me based on my origins/ancestry. If they dont like me I dont like them either.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are judging people on whether they like you or not...Hmmm...that never has occurred to me that I should think that way.  How do you determine who doesn't like you?
> 
> Shouldn't you just treat people the way you would want them to treat you?  Then everyone would like you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously. Not exactly "like" they dont need to "kiss my ass" but if i notice they are hostile or dislike me i naturally will dislike them too. Doesnt everyone do that? And I agree with to treat everyone how you want to be treated yes. I didnt said I treat people bad. I have empathy even for my enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People don't like you because you're repulsive. I can almost smell you from here... You mentioned in another thread being denied entry to a nightclub because you're brown but I suspect you were being dishonest. You were denied entry because you're a creepy pervert looking to grope the young girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you feel people don't like him?  You are the one bringing up creepy perverts and judging someone you know nothing about and he's the creep?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's called being a good judge of character. It's a skill left wingers seem to lack... His complete lack of self awareness and his desperate grasping for approval from strangers only deepens my disdain for him. I've met people like him before...
Click to expand...


No its because I disagreed with alt-right and you are alt-right and because I said some uncovenient things which you dislike and of course in combination that Im not white (non-white who says uncovenient things). Thats why you dislike me, but dont worry its exactly people like you I dislike.


----------



## Yarddog

Mortimer said:


> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?



No I think its open to everybody really


----------



## Uncensored2008

Moonglow said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously. Not exactly "like" they dont need to "kiss my ass" but if i notice they are hostile or dislike me i naturally will dislike them too. Doesnt everyone do that? And I agree with to treat everyone how you want to be treated yes. I didnt said I treat people bad. I have empathy even for my enemies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People don't like you because you're repulsive. I can almost smell you from here... You mentioned in another thread being denied entry to a nightclub because you're brown but I suspect you were being dishonest. You were denied entry because you're a creepy pervert looking to grope the young girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you feel people don't like him?  You are the one bringing up creepy perverts and judging someone you know nothing about and he's the creep?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's called being a good judge of character. It's a skill left wingers seem to lack... His complete lack of self awareness and his desperate grasping for approval from strangers only deepens my disdain for him. I've met people like him before...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love your avatar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it a raven or a crow?
Click to expand...



Looks like a mocking bird.


----------



## K9Buck

impuretrash said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably its a opinion, its my impression of the forum userbase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well buddy I'm gonna be honest with you and suggest you delete your account and start over. Seems pretty obvious to me that you have low self esteem and are jealous of white folks. Next time, don't share your personal photos because that shit is troll bait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im not jealous of whites, and I dont hate or dislike whites. I like white people. Only white people who hate me I dont like. There are some who hate me based on my origins/ancestry. If they dont like me I dont like them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you are judging people on whether they like you or not...Hmmm...that never has occurred to me that I should think that way.  How do you determine who doesn't like you?
> 
> Shouldn't you just treat people the way you would want them to treat you?  Then everyone would like you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously. Not exactly "like" they dont need to "kiss my ass" but if i notice they are hostile or dislike me i naturally will dislike them too. Doesnt everyone do that? And I agree with to treat everyone how you want to be treated yes. I didnt said I treat people bad. I have empathy even for my enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People don't like you because you're repulsive. I can almost smell you from here... You mentioned in another thread being denied entry to a nightclub because you're brown but I suspect you were being dishonest. You were denied entry because you're a creepy pervert looking to grope the young girls.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mortimer

Yarddog said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I think its open to everybody really
Click to expand...


Indeed, but there seem to be more alt-right types. I noticed when there were polls most voted for Trump here like 80% of the voters. Probably coincidence. The forum doesnt forbid anyone to come here.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mortimer said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are judging people on whether they like you or not...Hmmm...that never has occurred to me that I should think that way.  How do you determine who doesn't like you?
> 
> Shouldn't you just treat people the way you would want them to treat you?  Then everyone would like you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously. Not exactly "like" they dont need to "kiss my ass" but if i notice they are hostile or dislike me i naturally will dislike them too. Doesnt everyone do that? And I agree with to treat everyone how you want to be treated yes. I didnt said I treat people bad. I have empathy even for my enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People don't like you because you're repulsive. I can almost smell you from here... You mentioned in another thread being denied entry to a nightclub because you're brown but I suspect you were being dishonest. You were denied entry because you're a creepy pervert looking to grope the young girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you feel people don't like him?  You are the one bringing up creepy perverts and judging someone you know nothing about and he's the creep?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's called being a good judge of character. It's a skill left wingers seem to lack... His complete lack of self awareness and his desperate grasping for approval from strangers only deepens my disdain for him. I've met people like him before...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No its because I disagreed with alt-right and you are alt-right and because I said some uncovenient things which you dislike and of course in combination that Im not white (non-white who says uncovenient things). Thats why you dislike me, but dont worry its exactly people like you I dislike.
Click to expand...



And by "alt-right" you mean "non-communist," right?  The right is an alternative to you Stalinists and the totalitarian system you promote, hence "alt-right."


----------



## K9Buck

Jackson said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably its a opinion, its my impression of the forum userbase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well buddy I'm gonna be honest with you and suggest you delete your account and start over. Seems pretty obvious to me that you have low self esteem and are jealous of white folks. Next time, don't share your personal photos because that shit is troll bait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im not jealous of whites, and I dont hate or dislike whites. I like white people. Only white people who hate me I dont like. There are some who hate me based on my origins/ancestry. If they dont like me I dont like them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you are judging people on whether they like you or not...Hmmm...that never has occurred to me that I should think that way.  How do you determine who doesn't like you?
> 
> Shouldn't you just treat people the way you would want them to treat you?  Then everyone would like you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously. Not exactly "like" they dont need to "kiss my ass" but if i notice they are hostile or dislike me i naturally will dislike them too. Doesnt everyone do that? And I agree with to treat everyone how you want to be treated yes. I didnt said I treat people bad. I have empathy even for my enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have empathy for your enemies or you wouldn't have said, "if they dislike me, I dislike them, too".
Click to expand...


As far as I can tell he's been honest and polite.  I don't get why people are giving him a hard time.  He's alright with me.


----------



## Mortimer

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously. Not exactly "like" they dont need to "kiss my ass" but if i notice they are hostile or dislike me i naturally will dislike them too. Doesnt everyone do that? And I agree with to treat everyone how you want to be treated yes. I didnt said I treat people bad. I have empathy even for my enemies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People don't like you because you're repulsive. I can almost smell you from here... You mentioned in another thread being denied entry to a nightclub because you're brown but I suspect you were being dishonest. You were denied entry because you're a creepy pervert looking to grope the young girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you feel people don't like him?  You are the one bringing up creepy perverts and judging someone you know nothing about and he's the creep?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's called being a good judge of character. It's a skill left wingers seem to lack... His complete lack of self awareness and his desperate grasping for approval from strangers only deepens my disdain for him. I've met people like him before...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No its because I disagreed with alt-right and you are alt-right and because I said some uncovenient things which you dislike and of course in combination that Im not white (non-white who says uncovenient things). Thats why you dislike me, but dont worry its exactly people like you I dislike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And by "alt-right" you mean "non-communist," right?  The right is an alternative to you Stalinists and the totalitarian system you promote, hence "alt-right."
Click to expand...


Im not communist Im unaffiliated and best described as "moderate" or "centrist" but Im really unaffialiated with any party or political movement.


----------



## Jackson

K9Buck said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well buddy I'm gonna be honest with you and suggest you delete your account and start over. Seems pretty obvious to me that you have low self esteem and are jealous of white folks. Next time, don't share your personal photos because that shit is troll bait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not jealous of whites, and I dont hate or dislike whites. I like white people. Only white people who hate me I dont like. There are some who hate me based on my origins/ancestry. If they dont like me I dont like them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you are judging people on whether they like you or not...Hmmm...that never has occurred to me that I should think that way.  How do you determine who doesn't like you?
> 
> Shouldn't you just treat people the way you would want them to treat you?  Then everyone would like you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously. Not exactly "like" they dont need to "kiss my ass" but if i notice they are hostile or dislike me i naturally will dislike them too. Doesnt everyone do that? And I agree with to treat everyone how you want to be treated yes. I didnt said I treat people bad. I have empathy even for my enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have empathy for your enemies or you wouldn't have said, "if they dislike me, I dislike them, too".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell he's been honest and polite.  I don't get why people are giving him a hard time.  He's alright with me.
Click to expand...

You're right.  Sorry Mortimer.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mortimer said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> People don't like you because you're repulsive. I can almost smell you from here... You mentioned in another thread being denied entry to a nightclub because you're brown but I suspect you were being dishonest. You were denied entry because you're a creepy pervert looking to grope the young girls.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you feel people don't like him?  You are the one bringing up creepy perverts and judging someone you know nothing about and he's the creep?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's called being a good judge of character. It's a skill left wingers seem to lack... His complete lack of self awareness and his desperate grasping for approval from strangers only deepens my disdain for him. I've met people like him before...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No its because I disagreed with alt-right and you are alt-right and because I said some uncovenient things which you dislike and of course in combination that Im not white (non-white who says uncovenient things). Thats why you dislike me, but dont worry its exactly people like you I dislike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And by "alt-right" you mean "non-communist," right?  The right is an alternative to you Stalinists and the totalitarian system you promote, hence "alt-right."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im not communist Im unaffiliated and best described as "moderate" or "centrist" but Im really unaffialiated with any party or political movement.
Click to expand...



Right, you just use Communist epithets to describe the enemies of the party.....


----------



## K9Buck

impuretrash said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im not jealous of whites, and I dont hate or dislike whites. I like white people. Only white people who hate me I dont like. There are some who hate me based on my origins/ancestry. If they dont like me I dont like them either.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are judging people on whether they like you or not...Hmmm...that never has occurred to me that I should think that way.  How do you determine who doesn't like you?
> 
> Shouldn't you just treat people the way you would want them to treat you?  Then everyone would like you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously. Not exactly "like" they dont need to "kiss my ass" but if i notice they are hostile or dislike me i naturally will dislike them too. Doesnt everyone do that? And I agree with to treat everyone how you want to be treated yes. I didnt said I treat people bad. I have empathy even for my enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People don't like you because you're repulsive. I can almost smell you from here... You mentioned in another thread being denied entry to a nightclub because you're brown but I suspect you were being dishonest. You were denied entry because you're a creepy pervert looking to grope the young girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you feel people don't like him?  You are the one bringing up creepy perverts and judging someone you know nothing about and he's the creep?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's called being a good judge of character. It's a skill left wingers seem to lack... His complete lack of self awareness and his desperate grasping for approval from strangers only deepens my disdain for him. I've met people like him before...
Click to expand...


I may have missed something.  What did he say that you found so offensive?


----------



## Mortimer

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you feel people don't like him?  You are the one bringing up creepy perverts and judging someone you know nothing about and he's the creep?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called being a good judge of character. It's a skill left wingers seem to lack... His complete lack of self awareness and his desperate grasping for approval from strangers only deepens my disdain for him. I've met people like him before...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No its because I disagreed with alt-right and you are alt-right and because I said some uncovenient things which you dislike and of course in combination that Im not white (non-white who says uncovenient things). Thats why you dislike me, but dont worry its exactly people like you I dislike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And by "alt-right" you mean "non-communist," right?  The right is an alternative to you Stalinists and the totalitarian system you promote, hence "alt-right."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im not communist Im unaffiliated and best described as "moderate" or "centrist" but Im really unaffialiated with any party or political movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Right, you just use Communist epithets to describe the enemies of the party.....
Click to expand...


So alt-right is a communist epitheth? How they describe themselfes then? I will use their own description later then.


----------



## K9Buck

Mortimer said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> People don't like you because you're repulsive. I can almost smell you from here... You mentioned in another thread being denied entry to a nightclub because you're brown but I suspect you were being dishonest. You were denied entry because you're a creepy pervert looking to grope the young girls.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you feel people don't like him?  You are the one bringing up creepy perverts and judging someone you know nothing about and he's the creep?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's called being a good judge of character. It's a skill left wingers seem to lack... His complete lack of self awareness and his desperate grasping for approval from strangers only deepens my disdain for him. I've met people like him before...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No its because I disagreed with alt-right and you are alt-right and because I said some uncovenient things which you dislike and of course in combination that Im not white (non-white who says uncovenient things). Thats why you dislike me, but dont worry its exactly people like you I dislike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And by "alt-right" you mean "non-communist," right?  The right is an alternative to you Stalinists and the totalitarian system you promote, hence "alt-right."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im not communist Im unaffiliated and best described as "moderate" or "centrist" but Im really unaffialiated with any party or political movement.
Click to expand...


Everyone here thinks they're a "moderate".  LOL!


----------



## impuretrash

Mortimer said:


> Im not communist Im unaffiliated and best described as "moderate" or "centrist" but Im really unaffialiated with any party or political movement.




Translation: a lazy self centered slob who doesn't have any particular belief system who lives in the moment and is only motivated by what feels good, like an animal.


----------



## Yarddog

K9Buck said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well buddy I'm gonna be honest with you and suggest you delete your account and start over. Seems pretty obvious to me that you have low self esteem and are jealous of white folks. Next time, don't share your personal photos because that shit is troll bait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not jealous of whites, and I dont hate or dislike whites. I like white people. Only white people who hate me I dont like. There are some who hate me based on my origins/ancestry. If they dont like me I dont like them either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you are judging people on whether they like you or not...Hmmm...that never has occurred to me that I should think that way.  How do you determine who doesn't like you?
> 
> Shouldn't you just treat people the way you would want them to treat you?  Then everyone would like you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously. Not exactly "like" they dont need to "kiss my ass" but if i notice they are hostile or dislike me i naturally will dislike them too. Doesnt everyone do that? And I agree with to treat everyone how you want to be treated yes. I didnt said I treat people bad. I have empathy even for my enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have empathy for your enemies or you wouldn't have said, "if they dislike me, I dislike them, too".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell he's been honest and polite.  I don't get why people are giving him a hard time.  He's alright with me.
Click to expand...



I agree


----------



## Yarddog

K9Buck said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you feel people don't like him?  You are the one bringing up creepy perverts and judging someone you know nothing about and he's the creep?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called being a good judge of character. It's a skill left wingers seem to lack... His complete lack of self awareness and his desperate grasping for approval from strangers only deepens my disdain for him. I've met people like him before...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No its because I disagreed with alt-right and you are alt-right and because I said some uncovenient things which you dislike and of course in combination that Im not white (non-white who says uncovenient things). Thats why you dislike me, but dont worry its exactly people like you I dislike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And by "alt-right" you mean "non-communist," right?  The right is an alternative to you Stalinists and the totalitarian system you promote, hence "alt-right."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im not communist Im unaffiliated and best described as "moderate" or "centrist" but Im really unaffialiated with any party or political movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone here thinks they're a "moderate".  LOL!
Click to expand...



I agree with that too !


----------



## Jackson

Mortimer, posters think a lot of you!  Congratulations.  Seldom see that on the board!  Count me in!


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mortimer said:


> So alt-right is a communist epitheth? How they describe themselfes then? I will use their own description later then.



It was at one time a term for a tiny faction that opposed the GOP and the idiocy they often promote, But the Communists quickly descended and termed any and everyone who deviates from the agenda of a centrally planned and managed economy in an authoritarian state with harsh suppression of words and thoughts in opposition to party dictates as "alt-right."

Bake the cake, any who cling to the notion of a first amendment and oppose such tyranny must be the hate epithet of the day, Tea Baggers, er I mean ALT-RIGHT.


----------



## Uncensored2008

K9Buck said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you feel people don't like him?  You are the one bringing up creepy perverts and judging someone you know nothing about and he's the creep?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called being a good judge of character. It's a skill left wingers seem to lack... His complete lack of self awareness and his desperate grasping for approval from strangers only deepens my disdain for him. I've met people like him before...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No its because I disagreed with alt-right and you are alt-right and because I said some uncovenient things which you dislike and of course in combination that Im not white (non-white who says uncovenient things). Thats why you dislike me, but dont worry its exactly people like you I dislike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And by "alt-right" you mean "non-communist," right?  The right is an alternative to you Stalinists and the totalitarian system you promote, hence "alt-right."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im not communist Im unaffiliated and best described as "moderate" or "centrist" but Im really unaffialiated with any party or political movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone here thinks they're a "moderate".  LOL!
Click to expand...


Not me, I am proudly a radical. Support of the United States Constitution, and particularly the Bill of Rights is radical in the extreme in today's America.


----------



## Lastamender

Jackson said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im not jealous of whites, and I dont hate or dislike whites. I like white people. Only white people who hate me I dont like. There are some who hate me based on my origins/ancestry. If they dont like me I dont like them either.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are judging people on whether they like you or not...Hmmm...that never has occurred to me that I should think that way.  How do you determine who doesn't like you?
> 
> Shouldn't you just treat people the way you would want them to treat you?  Then everyone would like you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously. Not exactly "like" they dont need to "kiss my ass" but if i notice they are hostile or dislike me i naturally will dislike them too. Doesnt everyone do that? And I agree with to treat everyone how you want to be treated yes. I didnt said I treat people bad. I have empathy even for my enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People don't like you because you're repulsive. I can almost smell you from here... You mentioned in another thread being denied entry to a nightclub because you're brown but I suspect you were being dishonest. You were denied entry because you're a creepy pervert looking to grope the young girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they dont like me because they are racist. Many people like me who have half a brain cell. I usually get along with most people. Some people are just hateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mortimore, there are some people who dislike me and I just don't worry about it.  Sometimes it is jealousy and sometimes, they might have a point.  But, for those I feel dislike me, I can still see their favorable traits as be honest about their unfavorable traits.
> And it has never occurred to me to dislike a person due to their race!
Click to expand...




Mortimer said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I think its open to everybody really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, but there seem to be more alt-right types. I noticed when there were polls most voted for Trump here like 80% of the voters. Probably coincidence. The forum doesnt forbid anyone to come here.
Click to expand...


Trump is not alt right.


----------



## Yarddog

Mortimer said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I think its open to everybody really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, but there seem to be more alt-right types. I noticed when there were polls most voted for Trump here like 80% of the voters. Probably coincidence. The forum doesnt forbid anyone to come here.
Click to expand...


Well I think this ALT RIGHT only makes up a small part of Trump voters, but I think some Democrats would like to label all of them as ALT Right.  Hillary made the mistake during the campaign of calling half the country "Deplorables", yet even a lot of Democrats voted for Trump in the election. There were many reasons people voted for Trump,  and in the end, there were only two choices.


----------



## K9Buck

Here is one definition for "alt right" on Wikipedia.  I don't have an issue with much of their definition, but their inclusion of Breitbart is a mistake.  

Alt-right - Wikipedia

The *alt-right*, or *alternative right*, is a loosely defined group of people with far-rightideologies who reject mainstream conservatism in favor of white nationalism. White supremacist[1] Richard Spencer initially promoted the term in 2010 in reference to a movement centered on white nationalism, and did so according to the _Associated Press_to disguise overt racism, white supremacism, and neo-Nazism.[2][3][4] The term drew considerable media attention and controversy during and after the 2016 US presidential election.[5]

Alt-right beliefs have been described as isolationist, protectionist, antisemitic, and white supremacist,[6][7][8] frequently overlapping with Neo-Nazism,[9][10][11][12] nativism and Islamophobia,[13][14][15][16][17] antifeminism, misogyny, and homophobia,[9][18][19][20][12]right-wing populism,[21][22] and the neoreactionary movement.[6][23] The concept has further been associated with several groups from American nationalists, neo-monarchists, men's rights advocates, and the 2016 presidential campaign of Donald Trump.[13][22][23][24][25]

The alt-right has its roots on Internet websites such as 4chan and 8chan, where anonymous members create and use Internet memes to express their ideologies.[6][11][26] It is difficult to tell how much of what people write in these venues is serious and how much is intended to provoke outrage.[21][27] Members of the alt-right use websites like Alternative Right, Twitter, Breitbart, and Reddit to convey their message.[28][29] Alt-right postings generally support the policies of Donald Trump and Mike Pence [30][31][32][33] and oppose immigration, multiculturalism and political correctness.[10][18][34]

The alt-right has also had a significant influence on conservative thought in the United States, such as the Sailer Strategy for winning political support, along with having close ties to the Trump Administration. It has been listed as a key reason for Trump's win in the 2016 election.[35][36] The Trump administration includes several figures who are associated with the alt-right, such as former White House Chief Strategist Steve Bannon.[37] In 2016, Bannon described Breitbart as "the platform for the alt-right", with the goal of promoting the ideology.[38]


----------



## SYTFE

impuretrash said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's definitely NOT a reflection of modern day America.  But it is very interesting how alt-right degenerates flock here like flies on shit.  Something about the design, the logo, and the existing base of far right extremist nutjobs seems to pull them in...The Russian trolls sure do like this place as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you guys think "Alt-Right" means?
Click to expand...


Far right white nationalists.  In other words -- you.


----------



## impuretrash

SYTFE said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's definitely NOT a reflection of modern day America.  But it is very interesting how alt-right degenerates flock here like flies on shit.  Something about the design, the logo, and the existing base of far right extremist nutjobs seems to pull them in...The Russian trolls sure do like this place as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you guys think "Alt-Right" means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Far right white nationalists.  In other words -- you.
Click to expand...


That's a gross oversimplification my man. But yes. We're far right white nationalists. Appreciate you leaving out the usual 'supremacist nazi fascist' superlatives.


----------



## K9Buck

impuretrash said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's definitely NOT a reflection of modern day America.  But it is very interesting how alt-right degenerates flock here like flies on shit.  Something about the design, the logo, and the existing base of far right extremist nutjobs seems to pull them in...The Russian trolls sure do like this place as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you guys think "Alt-Right" means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Far right white nationalists.  In other words -- you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a gross oversimplification my man. But yes. We're far right white nationalists. Appreciate you leaving out the usual 'supremacist nazi fascist' superlatives.
Click to expand...


Why do you support white-only communities?


----------



## impuretrash

K9Buck said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's definitely NOT a reflection of modern day America.  But it is very interesting how alt-right degenerates flock here like flies on shit.  Something about the design, the logo, and the existing base of far right extremist nutjobs seems to pull them in...The Russian trolls sure do like this place as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you guys think "Alt-Right" means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Far right white nationalists.  In other words -- you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a gross oversimplification my man. But yes. We're far right white nationalists. Appreciate you leaving out the usual 'supremacist nazi fascist' superlatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you support white-only communities?
Click to expand...


For the same reasons non-whites want to immigrate to our countries.


----------



## K9Buck

impuretrash said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's definitely NOT a reflection of modern day America.  But it is very interesting how alt-right degenerates flock here like flies on shit.  Something about the design, the logo, and the existing base of far right extremist nutjobs seems to pull them in...The Russian trolls sure do like this place as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think "Alt-Right" means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Far right white nationalists.  In other words -- you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a gross oversimplification my man. But yes. We're far right white nationalists. Appreciate you leaving out the usual 'supremacist nazi fascist' superlatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you support white-only communities?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the same reasons non-whites want to immigrate to our countries.
Click to expand...


I'm a white guy.  Why should I support white nationalism?  Do you want to engage and try and persuade me and others to your cause?  Or do you want to give non-answers like you did above?


----------



## Slyhunter

Try posting opposing points of view where Liberals hangout like Democratic Underground. They ban you. I posted there under the name Thomas Payne and didn't survive a day. They only allow progressive socialist post there.


----------



## K9Buck

Slyhunter said:


> Try posting opposing points of view where Liberals hangout like Democratic Underground. They ban you. I posted there under the name Thomas Payne and didn't survive a day. They only allow progressive socialist post there.



I thought they had a section where conservatives could post.  I haven't visited that site in years.


----------



## impuretrash

K9Buck said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think "Alt-Right" means?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Far right white nationalists.  In other words -- you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a gross oversimplification my man. But yes. We're far right white nationalists. Appreciate you leaving out the usual 'supremacist nazi fascist' superlatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you support white-only communities?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the same reasons non-whites want to immigrate to our countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a white guy.  Why should I support white nationalism?  Do you want to engage and try and persuade me and others to your cause?  Or do you want to give non-answers like you did above?
Click to expand...


Sorry, it was late and I was very tired. Anyway to put it in the words of Richard Spencer: race is real, race matters. Race is the foundation of national identity. Since the 1960s, there has been a concerted effort by marxist elites to redefine the character of this nation and western civilization as a whole...and it's working, the negative impact of mass immigration from the 3rd world is impossible to deny. Our social order is teetering on the brink of total destruction.

"They" brainwashed the boomer generation into believing the "magic dirt" philosophy; as soon as your feet touch our soil even the most debased mideast death cult fanatic transforms into George Washington... Not everyone who's not white is inherently bad but it's a fact that different races in general trend towards certain patterns of behavior. Tens of thousands of years of years of evolutionary development in vastly different environments can't just be swept under the rug. It's crazy to say that there's no difference between Swedish people and Arabs. Turning a blind eye to the “browning of America” will ensure the destruction of everything we hold dear. Is it really worth avoiding uncomfortable conversations with non-white drinking buddies?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Uncensored2008 said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's definitely NOT a reflection of modern day America.  But it is very interesting how alt-right degenerates flock here like flies on shit.  Something about the design, the logo, and the existing base of far right extremist nutjobs seems to pull them in...The Russian trolls sure do like this place as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are plenty of you Khmer Rouge left here, it's just that you are dumb as rocks and get your asses kicked in debates...
Click to expand...



 and, of course to these slobbering idiots, anybody who isn't currently throwing a bag of urine on somebody is "alt right".

 When a person is sitting at one end zone or the other, midfield looks a LONG way away.


----------



## miketx

Mortimer said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should go to a Serbian message board. They are nice people over there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt said you guys are not nice or that I dont like the forum, but I noticed many users with alt-right views. And there is only one black guy "Asclepias". So I was curious, but I like the forum and as long no one insults me or mistreats Im fine with different views.
Click to expand...

To hell with the left. More guns, less blacks.


----------



## bodecea

Mortimer said:


> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?


We've had a pipeline from Stormfront to here for awhile...with them being closed down, we're getting more slithering over here.


----------



## bodecea

defcon4 said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should go to a Serbian message board. They are nice people over there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt said you guys are not nice or that I dont like the forum, but I noticed many users with alt-right views. And there is only one black guy "Asclepias". So I was curious, but I like the forum and as long no one insults me or mistreats Im fine with different views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where do you work?
Click to expand...

Trying to dox?


----------



## miketx

bodecea said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> We've had a pipeline from Stormfront to here for awhile...with them being closed down, we're getting more slithering over here.
Click to expand...

Arent you a mod on storm front? You sure sound like one. One thing is for certain when a lib douche is losing they start posting "stormfront....."


----------



## bodecea

K9Buck said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can any of you liberals tell us why team Obama lied about the YouTube video being the motivating factor in the Benghazi attack?  Cue the k*nt act.  Liberals don't like truthful discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> Over 100 cities held protests over the video.  So it looks like you're embarrassing, inbred bitchass can go ahead and fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.  See what I mean?  Liberal k*nts don't like honest discussion.  They can't and won't answer a simple fucking question.  Why did team Obama lie about the cause of the Benghazzi attacks?  Any of you other liberal k*nts want to take a stab at this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't.  100+ cities protested the video.  In Benghazi, terrorists attacked, and republicans vowed to vindicate those terrorists from any responsibility.  Because they had a witch to hunt!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm putting you on "ignore".  You're too fucking stupid to engage.
Click to expand...

Well, we know what that means............


----------



## bodecea

miketx said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> We've had a pipeline from Stormfront to here for awhile...with them being closed down, we're getting more slithering over here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arent you a mod on storm front? You sure sound like one. One thing is for certain when a lib douche is losing they start posting "stormfront....."
Click to expand...

I find that if the shoe fits......


----------



## miketx

bodecea said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> We've had a pipeline from Stormfront to here for awhile...with them being closed down, we're getting more slithering over here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arent you a mod on storm front? You sure sound like one. One thing is for certain when a lib douche is losing they start posting "stormfront....."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that if the shoe fits......
Click to expand...

You wear it well.


----------



## defcon4

bodecea said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should go to a Serbian message board. They are nice people over there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt said you guys are not nice or that I dont like the forum, but I noticed many users with alt-right views. And there is only one black guy "Asclepias". So I was curious, but I like the forum and as long no one insults me or mistreats Im fine with different views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where do you work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trying to dox?
Click to expand...

You are a moron. The question relates to what type of work one does. You claim to be a retired military, are you doxed? The guy revealed more info about himself and his family including a wealth of pictorial presentations that your idiotic remark makes no sense. A "researcher" worth his salt could determine even the township just based on the pictures presented by the OP.


----------



## impuretrash

Every time I try to redpill a normie with Alt-right philosophy, here comes this bodacea **** trying to derail the thread. Why isn't she banned yet? She never adds anything of substance to a discussion and stupidly laughs at all of my posts, only adding to my positive ratings. I think she's BlackFag in disguise. Exact same posting style.


----------



## Uncensored2008

miketx said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should go to a Serbian message board. They are nice people over there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt said you guys are not nice or that I dont like the forum, but I noticed many users with alt-right views. And there is only one black guy "Asclepias". So I was curious, but I like the forum and as long no one insults me or mistreats Im fine with different views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To hell with the left. More guns, less blacks.
Click to expand...


Why do you care about blacks?

Less Communists - of ANY color.


----------



## bodecea

defcon4 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should go to a Serbian message board. They are nice people over there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt said you guys are not nice or that I dont like the forum, but I noticed many users with alt-right views. And there is only one black guy "Asclepias". So I was curious, but I like the forum and as long no one insults me or mistreats Im fine with different views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where do you work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trying to dox?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a moron. The question relates to what type of work one does. You claim to be a retired military, are you doxed? The guy revealed more info about himself and his family including a wealth of pictorial presentations that your idiotic remark makes no sense. A "researcher" worth his salt could determine even the township just based on the pictures presented by the OP.
Click to expand...

If you are not attempting to dox, I apologize...but I will point out that doxing people is a classic move of the Alt-Right...they got that from their "ancestoral group" Gamer-gate.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> We've had a pipeline from Stormfront to here for awhile...with them being closed down, we're getting more slithering over here.



Is that interfering with the sewage line from ThinkProgress over here that you traverse, Nazi Pete?


----------



## miketx

bodecea said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should go to a Serbian message board. They are nice people over there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt said you guys are not nice or that I dont like the forum, but I noticed many users with alt-right views. And there is only one black guy "Asclepias". So I was curious, but I like the forum and as long no one insults me or mistreats Im fine with different views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where do you work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trying to dox?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a moron. The question relates to what type of work one does. You claim to be a retired military, are you doxed? The guy revealed more info about himself and his family including a wealth of pictorial presentations that your idiotic remark makes no sense. A "researcher" worth his salt could determine even the township just based on the pictures presented by the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are not attempting to dox, I apologize...but I will point out that doxing people is a classic move of the Alt-Right...they got that from their "ancestoral group" Gamer-gate.
Click to expand...

Sounds like another play from the Goebbels page, like always.


----------



## Darkwind

Mortimer said:


> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?


This forum is in no way a reflection of anything happening in America today.


----------



## impuretrash

defcon4 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should go to a Serbian message board. They are nice people over there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt said you guys are not nice or that I dont like the forum, but I noticed many users with alt-right views. And there is only one black guy "Asclepias". So I was curious, but I like the forum and as long no one insults me or mistreats Im fine with different views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where do you work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trying to dox?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a moron. The question relates to what type of work one does. You claim to be a retired military, are you doxed? The guy revealed more info about himself and his family including a wealth of pictorial presentations that your idiotic remark makes no sense. A "researcher" worth his salt could determine even the township just based on the pictures presented by the OP.
Click to expand...



WHY DO YOU GUYS ENGAGE WITH HER AND LET HER DERAIL THREADS WITH IRRELEVANT POSTS? STOP IT.


----------



## defcon4

impuretrash said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Far right white nationalists.  In other words -- you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a gross oversimplification my man. But yes. We're far right white nationalists. Appreciate you leaving out the usual 'supremacist nazi fascist' superlatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you support white-only communities?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the same reasons non-whites want to immigrate to our countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a white guy.  Why should I support white nationalism?  Do you want to engage and try and persuade me and others to your cause?  Or do you want to give non-answers like you did above?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, it was late and I was very tired. Anyway to put it in the words of Richard Spencer: race is real, race matters. Race is the foundation of national identity. Since the 1960s, there has been a concerted effort by marxist elites to redefine the character of this nation and western civilization as a whole...and it's working, the negative impact of mass immigration from the 3rd world is impossible to deny. Our social order is teetering on the brink of total destruction.
> 
> "They" brainwashed the boomer generation into believing the "magic dirt" philosophy; as soon as your feet touch our soil even the most debased mideast death cult fanatic transforms into George Washington... Not everyone who's not white is inherently bad but it's a fact that different races in general trend towards certain patterns of behavior. Tens of thousands of years of years of evolutionary development in vastly different environments can't just be swept under the rug. It's crazy to say that there's no difference between Swedish people and Arabs. Turning a blind eye to the “browning of America” will ensure the destruction of everything we hold dear. Is it really worth avoiding uncomfortable conversations with non-white drinking buddies?
Click to expand...

Globalists are very close to their goal in destroying the U.S. We do not have a nation. Globalists destroyed the family as a basic unit of society, pitching women against men, races against each other, religions against each other, encouraging mass illegal and legal (1965) immigration from third world countries, promoting pornography, attacking Christianity yet not attacking muslims, jews, hindus etc., attacking the white race with unprecedented boldness while encouraging terrorist groups to break up peaceful demonstrations with impunity. We are on the brink of collapse here and in Europe also. When people have nothing to lose they become unpredictable, don't they?


----------



## Uncensored2008

impuretrash said:


> Every time I try to redpill a normie with Alt-right philosophy, here comes this bodacea **** trying to derail the thread. Why isn't she banned yet? She never adds anything of substance to a discussion and stupidly laughs at all of my posts, only adding to my positive ratings. I think she's BlackFag in disguise. Exact same posting style.




Nazi Pete, AKA bodecea is a troll, nothing more. Never has this troll contributed to any conversation, Most of the time it just runs around pissing on the posts of it's betters. Nazi Pete is dumb as a fucking 2x4 and entirely incapable of carrying on a reasoned conversation. Trolling is all you will ever get from Nazi Pete.


----------



## impuretrash

Uncensored2008 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I try to redpill a normie with Alt-right philosophy, here comes this bodacea **** trying to derail the thread. Why isn't she banned yet? She never adds anything of substance to a discussion and stupidly laughs at all of my posts, only adding to my positive ratings. I think she's BlackFag in disguise. Exact same posting style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi Pete, AKA bodecea is a troll, nothing more. Never has this troll contributed to any conversation, Most of the time it just runs around pissing on the posts of it's betters. Nazi Pete is dumb as a fucking 2x4 and entirely incapable of carrying on a reasoned conversation. Trolling is all you well ever get from Nazi Pete.
Click to expand...


I put the bitch on my ignore list. There's absolutely nothing to be gained by reading her posts, I'm not here to argue with marxist zombies.


----------



## defcon4

impuretrash said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I try to redpill a normie with Alt-right philosophy, here comes this bodacea **** trying to derail the thread. Why isn't she banned yet? She never adds anything of substance to a discussion and stupidly laughs at all of my posts, only adding to my positive ratings. I think she's BlackFag in disguise. Exact same posting style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi Pete, AKA bodecea is a troll, nothing more. Never has this troll contributed to any conversation, Most of the time it just runs around pissing on the posts of it's betters. Nazi Pete is dumb as a fucking 2x4 and entirely incapable of carrying on a reasoned conversation. Trolling is all you well ever get from Nazi Pete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I put the bitch on my ignore list. There's absolutely nothing to be gained by reading her posts, I'm not here to argue with marxist zombies.
Click to expand...

I have never put anybody on ignore but I am getting close on this one.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Mortimer said:


> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?



Alt Right is a fiction invented by Hillary and disseminated to her Moonbat followers on 8/25/16.

You won't find a single mention of that phrase prior to Hillary feeding it into the Progressive hivemind on that day


----------



## PredFan

Mortimer said:


> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?



It isn't, you fail.


----------



## PredFan

True to form, ignorant lefties (pardon the redundancy) think they can simply place labels on people and groups and we all are supposed to treat them as true. Labels like "alt-right", "Nazi", "white supremist", "racist", etc. Most of the left are too stupid to know what those labels actually mean.


----------



## impuretrash

CrusaderFrank said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt Right is a fiction invented by Hillary and disseminated to her Moonbat followers on 8/25/16.
> 
> You won't find a single mention of that phrase prior to Hillary feeding it into the Progressive hivemind on that day
Click to expand...


You're completely wrong about that you MSM zombie.


----------



## bodecea

CrusaderFrank said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt Right is a fiction invented by Hillary and disseminated to her Moonbat followers on 8/25/16.
> 
> You won't find a single mention of that phrase prior to Hillary feeding it into the Progressive hivemind on that day
Click to expand...




> The *alt-right*, or *alternative right*, is a loosely defined group of people with far-right ideologieswho reject mainstream conservatism in favor of white nationalism. White supremacist[1] Richard Spencer initially promoted the term in 2010 in reference to a movement centered on white nationalism, and did so according to the _Associated Press_ to disguise overt racism, white supremacism, and neo-Nazism.[2][3][4] The term drew considerable media attention and controversy during and after the 2016 US presidential election.[5]





> In March 2010, Spencer founded AlternativeRight.com, a website he edited until 2012. He has stated that he created the term alt-right.[9]



Hillary is Richard Spencer?   Who knew?


----------



## Uncensored2008

impuretrash said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt Right is a fiction invented by Hillary and disseminated to her Moonbat followers on 8/25/16.
> 
> You won't find a single mention of that phrase prior to Hillary feeding it into the Progressive hivemind on that day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're completely wrong about that you MSM zombie.
Click to expand...


"The Right" is an imprecise term that really just means "not a Communist."

The right includes Libertarians, Republicans, and the fringe elements. The alt-right initially meant the fringe, the racist  and conspiracy promoting tiny fraction of the nation. Hillary and her team took the term and launched it at any and every non-Communist. The democrats hold a binary view, there are Communists like themselves, and the alt-right - nothing else.

The utter disgust most of us have for the Republicans, particularly the Jeb Bush type of lackeys who scrape and bow to their Communist masters, helped feed the fiction of a binary world.

It is of course absurd. The only thing someone like me has in common with the alt-right is our mutual opposition to the Communist dictatorship the democrats want to establish. Yes, we landed on the moon, yes the Muslims attacked us on 9/11, no DA JOOOOOOOZZZZ are not making Matzo from the blood of gentile babies.

Oh, and followers of Adolf Hitler are scum who belong with the democrats as they are statest thugs seeking total government.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt Right is a fiction invented by Hillary and disseminated to her Moonbat followers on 8/25/16.
> 
> You won't find a single mention of that phrase prior to Hillary feeding it into the Progressive hivemind on that day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *alt-right*, or *alternative right*, is a loosely defined group of people with far-right ideologieswho reject mainstream conservatism in favor of white nationalism. White supremacist[1] Richard Spencer initially promoted the term in 2010 in reference to a movement centered on white nationalism, and did so according to the _Associated Press_ to disguise overt racism, white supremacism, and neo-Nazism.[2][3][4] The term drew considerable media attention and controversy during and after the 2016 US presidential election.[5]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In March 2010, Spencer founded AlternativeRight.com, a website he edited until 2012. He has stated that he created the term alt-right.[9]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary is Richard Spencer?   Who knew?
Click to expand...



Hillary accused anyone not a Communist of being "alt-right," rather than letting it describe the one billtionth percent of the population that it actually does.

It's called "demagoguery" which is the heart of your filthy party, Nazi Pete.


----------



## impuretrash

Uncensored2008 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt Right is a fiction invented by Hillary and disseminated to her Moonbat followers on 8/25/16.
> 
> You won't find a single mention of that phrase prior to Hillary feeding it into the Progressive hivemind on that day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're completely wrong about that you MSM zombie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "The Right" is an imprecise term that really just means "not a Communist."
> 
> The right includes Libertarians, Republicans, and the fringe elements. The alt-right initially meant the fringe, the racist  and conspiracy promoting tiny fraction of the nation. Hillary and her team took the term and launched it at any and every non-Communist. The democrats hold a binary view, there are Communists like themselves, and the alt-right - nothing else.
> 
> The utter disgust most of us have for the Republicans, particularly the Jeb Bush type of lackeys who scrape and bow to their Communist masters, helped feed the fiction of a binary world.
> 
> It is of course absurd. The only someone like me has in common with the alt-right is our mutual opposition to the Communist dictatorship the democrats want to establish. Yes, we landed on the moon, yes the Muslims attacked us on 9/11, no DA JOOOOOOOZZZZ are not making Matzo from the blood of gentile babies.
> 
> Oh, and followers of Adolf Hitler are scum who belong with the democrats as they are statest thugs seeking total government.
Click to expand...



You've let yourself be bullied by modern day commies into chasing boogeymen from the 1930s in an attempt to distance yourself from the nazi label that they will attach to you anyway for claiming conservatism.


----------



## Uncensored2008

impuretrash said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt Right is a fiction invented by Hillary and disseminated to her Moonbat followers on 8/25/16.
> 
> You won't find a single mention of that phrase prior to Hillary feeding it into the Progressive hivemind on that day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're completely wrong about that you MSM zombie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "The Right" is an imprecise term that really just means "not a Communist."
> 
> The right includes Libertarians, Republicans, and the fringe elements. The alt-right initially meant the fringe, the racist  and conspiracy promoting tiny fraction of the nation. Hillary and her team took the term and launched it at any and every non-Communist. The democrats hold a binary view, there are Communists like themselves, and the alt-right - nothing else.
> 
> The utter disgust most of us have for the Republicans, particularly the Jeb Bush type of lackeys who scrape and bow to their Communist masters, helped feed the fiction of a binary world.
> 
> It is of course absurd. The only someone like me has in common with the alt-right is our mutual opposition to the Communist dictatorship the democrats want to establish. Yes, we landed on the moon, yes the Muslims attacked us on 9/11, no DA JOOOOOOOZZZZ are not making Matzo from the blood of gentile babies.
> 
> Oh, and followers of Adolf Hitler are scum who belong with the democrats as they are statest thugs seeking total government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've let yourself be bullied by modern day commies into chasing boogeymen from the 1930s in an attempt to distance yourself from the nazi label that they will attach to you anyway for claiming conservatism.
Click to expand...



I watched as drooling retards in Charlottesville marched under the flag of an enemy of this nation who we fought a bloody war against.


----------



## impuretrash

Uncensored2008 said:


> I watched as drooling retards in Charlottesville marched under the flag of an enemy of this nation who we fought a bloody war against.



Did you now? Show me footage of these nazi flags and armbands you claim were so prevalent at the event. I'll wait.


----------



## miketx

impuretrash said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched as drooling retards in Charlottesville marched under the flag of an enemy of this nation who we fought a bloody war against.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you now? Show me footage of these nazi flags and armbands you claim were so prevalent at the event. I'll wait.
Click to expand...

Clearly as a liberal you will not accept any thing he shows you.


----------



## impuretrash

miketx said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched as drooling retards in Charlottesville marched under the flag of an enemy of this nation who we fought a bloody war against.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you now? Show me footage of these nazi flags and armbands you claim were so prevalent at the event. I'll wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly as a liberal you will not accept any thing he shows you.
Click to expand...


Who me? A liberal?


----------



## miketx

impuretrash said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched as drooling retards in Charlottesville marched under the flag of an enemy of this nation who we fought a bloody war against.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you now? Show me footage of these nazi flags and armbands you claim were so prevalent at the event. I'll wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly as a liberal you will not accept any thing he shows you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who me? A liberal?
Click to expand...

No the other guy.


----------



## impuretrash

miketx said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched as drooling retards in Charlottesville marched under the flag of an enemy of this nation who we fought a bloody war against.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you now? Show me footage of these nazi flags and armbands you claim were so prevalent at the event. I'll wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly as a liberal you will not accept any thing he shows you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who me? A liberal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the other guy.
Click to expand...


Never capitulate on your truth, never hide your truth, never be afraid of the consequences of your truth, speak it, mean it act it, and become it. 
Ride. The. Tiger.


----------



## defcon4

Uncensored2008 said:


> I watched as drooling retards in Charlottesville marched under the flag of an enemy of* this nation *who we fought a bloody war against.


What nation? Show me the nation acting in one accord to reach the goal of prosperity for everyone. Show me the nation preserving its heritage even if some disagrees with certain elements of it. Show me the nation safeguarding its manufacturing. Show me that nation controlling its own monetary stability. Show me the nation where there is harmony amongst its population. Show me the nation where its military is for the sole purpose of the defense of the country and not being the enforcer of Globalists interests.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

impuretrash said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt Right is a fiction invented by Hillary and disseminated to her Moonbat followers on 8/25/16.
> 
> You won't find a single mention of that phrase prior to Hillary feeding it into the Progressive hivemind on that day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're completely wrong about that you MSM zombie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "The Right" is an imprecise term that really just means "not a Communist."
> 
> The right includes Libertarians, Republicans, and the fringe elements. The alt-right initially meant the fringe, the racist  and conspiracy promoting tiny fraction of the nation. Hillary and her team took the term and launched it at any and every non-Communist. The democrats hold a binary view, there are Communists like themselves, and the alt-right - nothing else.
> 
> The utter disgust most of us have for the Republicans, particularly the Jeb Bush type of lackeys who scrape and bow to their Communist masters, helped feed the fiction of a binary world.
> 
> It is of course absurd. The only someone like me has in common with the alt-right is our mutual opposition to the Communist dictatorship the democrats want to establish. Yes, we landed on the moon, yes the Muslims attacked us on 9/11, no DA JOOOOOOOZZZZ are not making Matzo from the blood of gentile babies.
> 
> Oh, and followers of Adolf Hitler are scum who belong with the democrats as they are statest thugs seeking total government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've let yourself be bullied by modern day commies into chasing boogeymen from the 1930s in an attempt to distance yourself from the nazi label that they will attach to you anyway for claiming conservatism.
Click to expand...

All the while demanding everybody goose step to their own extremely rigid outlook.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

PredFan said:


> True to form, ignorant lefties (pardon the redundancy) think they can simply place labels on people and groups and we all are supposed to treat them as true. Labels like "alt-right", "Nazi", "white supremist", "racist", etc. Most of the left are too stupid to know what those labels actually mean.




Not only that, but the label racist is applied to anybody who DOESN'T hate the right races to hate and the word Nazi is applied to anybody who DOESN'T demand everybody all march in lockstep


----------



## sakinago

Mortimer said:


> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?



Is alt right anyone who disagrees with you? I think you have a serious perception problem, selective hearing, whatever you want to call it. You should actually go outside and talk to actual people...face to face. You'll get your answer then haha


----------



## CrusaderFrank

bodecea said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt Right is a fiction invented by Hillary and disseminated to her Moonbat followers on 8/25/16.
> 
> You won't find a single mention of that phrase prior to Hillary feeding it into the Progressive hivemind on that day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *alt-right*, or *alternative right*, is a loosely defined group of people with far-right ideologieswho reject mainstream conservatism in favor of white nationalism. White supremacist[1] Richard Spencer initially promoted the term in 2010 in reference to a movement centered on white nationalism, and did so according to the _Associated Press_ to disguise overt racism, white supremacism, and neo-Nazism.[2][3][4] The term drew considerable media attention and controversy during and after the 2016 US presidential election.[5]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In March 2010, Spencer founded AlternativeRight.com, a website he edited until 2012. He has stated that he created the term alt-right.[9]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary is Richard Spencer?   Who knew?
Click to expand...


And never once mentioned at USMB until Hillary fed the name into the Prog hivemind.

You were here, yet you never used the phrase once prior to 8/25/16


----------



## impuretrash

CrusaderFrank said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt Right is a fiction invented by Hillary and disseminated to her Moonbat followers on 8/25/16.
> 
> You won't find a single mention of that phrase prior to Hillary feeding it into the Progressive hivemind on that day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *alt-right*, or *alternative right*, is a loosely defined group of people with far-right ideologieswho reject mainstream conservatism in favor of white nationalism. White supremacist[1] Richard Spencer initially promoted the term in 2010 in reference to a movement centered on white nationalism, and did so according to the _Associated Press_ to disguise overt racism, white supremacism, and neo-Nazism.[2][3][4] The term drew considerable media attention and controversy during and after the 2016 US presidential election.[5]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In March 2010, Spencer founded AlternativeRight.com, a website he edited until 2012. He has stated that he created the term alt-right.[9]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary is Richard Spencer?   Who knew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And never once mentioned at USMB until Hillary fed the name into the Prog hivemind.
> 
> You were here, yet you never used the phrase once prior to 8/25/16
Click to expand...



I'm the only one here who self identifies as alt-right, at least as far as I know. Most of this forum's userbase are old people. Alt-right is for the young.


----------



## bodecea

CrusaderFrank said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt Right is a fiction invented by Hillary and disseminated to her Moonbat followers on 8/25/16.
> 
> You won't find a single mention of that phrase prior to Hillary feeding it into the Progressive hivemind on that day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *alt-right*, or *alternative right*, is a loosely defined group of people with far-right ideologieswho reject mainstream conservatism in favor of white nationalism. White supremacist[1] Richard Spencer initially promoted the term in 2010 in reference to a movement centered on white nationalism, and did so according to the _Associated Press_ to disguise overt racism, white supremacism, and neo-Nazism.[2][3][4] The term drew considerable media attention and controversy during and after the 2016 US presidential election.[5]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In March 2010, Spencer founded AlternativeRight.com, a website he edited until 2012. He has stated that he created the term alt-right.[9]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary is Richard Spencer?   Who knew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And never once mentioned at USMB until Hillary fed the name into the Prog hivemind.
> 
> You were here, yet you never used the phrase once prior to 8/25/16
Click to expand...

Oh...well....as if USMB was some kind of bellweather......


----------



## L.K.Eder

Mortimer said:


> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?


stormfront closed, so the scum goes to usmb. awesome.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

bodecea said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt Right is a fiction invented by Hillary and disseminated to her Moonbat followers on 8/25/16.
> 
> You won't find a single mention of that phrase prior to Hillary feeding it into the Progressive hivemind on that day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *alt-right*, or *alternative right*, is a loosely defined group of people with far-right ideologieswho reject mainstream conservatism in favor of white nationalism. White supremacist[1] Richard Spencer initially promoted the term in 2010 in reference to a movement centered on white nationalism, and did so according to the _Associated Press_ to disguise overt racism, white supremacism, and neo-Nazism.[2][3][4] The term drew considerable media attention and controversy during and after the 2016 US presidential election.[5]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In March 2010, Spencer founded AlternativeRight.com, a website he edited until 2012. He has stated that he created the term alt-right.[9]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary is Richard Spencer?   Who knew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And never once mentioned at USMB until Hillary fed the name into the Prog hivemind.
> 
> You were here, yet you never used the phrase once prior to 8/25/16
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh...well....as if USMB was some kind of bellweather......
Click to expand...


Where else do the Bodecca socks post? We'll check there too


----------



## impuretrash

L.K.Eder said:


> stormfront closed, so the scum goes to usmb. awesome.


 
Oh so original, I haven't read that one before.


----------



## bodecea

CrusaderFrank said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt Right is a fiction invented by Hillary and disseminated to her Moonbat followers on 8/25/16.
> 
> You won't find a single mention of that phrase prior to Hillary feeding it into the Progressive hivemind on that day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *alt-right*, or *alternative right*, is a loosely defined group of people with far-right ideologieswho reject mainstream conservatism in favor of white nationalism. White supremacist[1] Richard Spencer initially promoted the term in 2010 in reference to a movement centered on white nationalism, and did so according to the _Associated Press_ to disguise overt racism, white supremacism, and neo-Nazism.[2][3][4] The term drew considerable media attention and controversy during and after the 2016 US presidential election.[5]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In March 2010, Spencer founded AlternativeRight.com, a website he edited until 2012. He has stated that he created the term alt-right.[9]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary is Richard Spencer?   Who knew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And never once mentioned at USMB until Hillary fed the name into the Prog hivemind.
> 
> You were here, yet you never used the phrase once prior to 8/25/16
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh...well....as if USMB was some kind of bellweather......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where else do the Bodecca socks post? We'll check there too
Click to expand...

Of course you will.


----------



## HenryBHough

Considering  the number of posts from each political perspective the OP demonstrates a total failure to grasp the meaning of numbers.  Probably has a Doctorate in higher mathematics from The People's University of Harrrvahhhhhhd.


----------



## cnm

K9Buck said:


> Do you consider my to be "alt-right"?


Quacking like one.


K9Buck said:


> Blacks have been taught that they're not responsible for their choices. If they make a bad choice and fail, it's whitey's fault.


----------



## MaryL

Mortimer said:


> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?


But YOU are NOT alt right and question it, what does that mean?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Mortimer said:


> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?



Maybe:

* A reflection of literacy rates on the "alt right."
* A reflection of responsible citizenry rates on the "alt right."
* A reflection of the fact that the country isn't really "divided."
* A reflection of the fact that the rigged oligarchy is being opposed.
* Etc.


----------



## cnm

Mortimer said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like an opinio. Are you worried about something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably its a opinion, its my impression of the forum userbase.
Click to expand...

Mine too. I'd never seen such racist posters until I participated in this forum. Alt right can be taken as another label for white supremacy.


----------



## impuretrash

cnm said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you consider my to be "alt-right"?
> 
> 
> 
> Quacking like one.
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks have been taught that they're not responsible for their choices. If they make a bad choice and fail, it's whitey's fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


That statement you're so offended by does not even remotely meet the criteria for 'racism'...


----------



## cnm

Uncensored2008 said:


> Not me, I am proudly a radical. Support of the United States Constitution, and particularly the Bill of Rights is radical in the extreme in today's America.


I think you mean reactionary.


----------



## defcon4

cnm said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like an opinio. Are you worried about something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably its a opinion, its my impression of the forum userbase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine too. I'd never seen such racist posters until I participated in this forum. Alt right can be taken as another label for white supremacy.
Click to expand...

^^^^Well, that was quite stupid squatter. Everybody is white supremacist who disagrees with you, right?


----------



## cnm

impuretrash said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched as drooling retards in Charlottesville marched under the flag of an enemy of this nation who we fought a bloody war against.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you now? Show me footage of these nazi flags and armbands you claim were so prevalent at the event. I'll wait.
Click to expand...

Here's a pic of Fascist symbols, will they do? After all, the US did fight against Fascists.


----------



## Lastamender

cnm said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched as drooling retards in Charlottesville marched under the flag of an enemy of this nation who we fought a bloody war against.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you now? Show me footage of these nazi flags and armbands you claim were so prevalent at the event. I'll wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's a pic of Fascist symbols, will they do? After all, the US did fight against Fascists.
Click to expand...

I like the one with nothing on it, which fascist group used that one?


----------



## impuretrash

cnm said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched as drooling retards in Charlottesville marched under the flag of an enemy of this nation who we fought a bloody war against.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you now? Show me footage of these nazi flags and armbands you claim were so prevalent at the event. I'll wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's a pic of Fascist symbols, will they do? After all, the US did fight against Fascists.
Click to expand...



LOL that's all you've got?


----------



## cnm

impuretrash said:


> That statement you're so offended by does not even remotely meet the criteria for 'racism'...


Oh. What is the criteria for racism?


----------



## Lastamender

cnm said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> That statement you're so offended by does not even remotely meet the criteria for 'racism'...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. What is the criteria for racism?
Click to expand...

What isn't?


----------



## cnm

impuretrash said:


> LOL that's all you've got?


What, those are not Fascist symbols? Or more are needed before they can be taken as Fascist symbols? Or you can't recognise the truth when your beak is rubbed in it?


----------



## cnm

Lastamender said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> That statement you're so offended by does not even remotely meet the criteria for 'racism'...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. What is the criteria for racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What isn't?
Click to expand...

I think impuretrash has the floor on that question at the moment.


----------



## impuretrash

cnm said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> That statement you're so offended by does not even remotely meet the criteria for 'racism'...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. What is the criteria for racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What isn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think impuretrash has the floor on that question at the moment.
Click to expand...


You're the expert on the subject, why don't you educate us? Let me guess, any statement that might offend the left's favorite victim class? Even if it's true.


----------



## defcon4

cnm said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched as drooling retards in Charlottesville marched under the flag of an enemy of this nation who we fought a bloody war against.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you now? Show me footage of these nazi flags and armbands you claim were so prevalent at the event. I'll wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's a pic of Fascist symbols, will they do? After all, the US did fight against Fascists.
Click to expand...

Squatter, did you research the origins of those symbols predating Anno Domini? If not then you are just a propagandist.


----------



## defcon4

cnm said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL that's all you've got?
> 
> 
> 
> What, those are not Fascist symbols? Or more are needed before they can be taken as Fascist symbols? Or you can't recognise the truth when your beak is rubbed in it?
Click to expand...

Squatter, your statement betrays great ignorance stemming from the lack of the necessary knowledge.


----------



## cnm

impuretrash said:


> You're the expert on the subject, why don't you educate us?


Because you brought up the criteria for racism, not me. So what is it?


----------



## Lastamender

cnm said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> That statement you're so offended by does not even remotely meet the criteria for 'racism'...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. What is the criteria for racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What isn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think impuretrash has the floor on that question at the moment.
Click to expand...

This is a forum, your comments are viewed and answered by whoever wishes to.


----------



## cnm

Lastamender said:


> This is a forum, your comments are viewed and answered by whoever wishes to.


What has that to do with my response?


----------



## impuretrash

cnm said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the expert on the subject, why don't you educate us?
> 
> 
> 
> Because you brought up the criteria for racism, not me. So what is it?
Click to expand...



You started this by saying that people were marching under the nazi flag. I asked for proof and you show me two guys with fasces symbols.


----------



## Lastamender

cnm said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a forum, your comments are viewed and answered by whoever wishes to.
> 
> 
> 
> What has that to do with my response?
Click to expand...

You never responded to me. I asked what is not the criteria for racism.


----------



## Aries

K9Buck said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this forum hurt your vagina?  Is there too much truth being discussed here?
Click to expand...

Mommy issues?


----------



## cnm

impuretrash said:


> You started this by saying that people were marching under the nazi flag. I asked for proof and you show me two guys with fasces symbols.


No I didn't, I provided the pic of the fasces symbols in response to your request for proof of people marching under Nazi flags at Charlottesville. If you want to say only fascists were marching at Charlottesville you are of course free to do so. After all, the US fought fascists in WW2 when war was declared on it by them.


----------



## cnm

Lastamender said:


> You never responded to me.


Yes I did, here it is. You blind?


cnm said:


> I think impuretrash has the floor on that question at the moment.


----------



## Mortimer

impuretrash said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the expert on the subject, why don't you educate us?
> 
> 
> 
> Because you brought up the criteria for racism, not me. So what is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You started this by saying that people were marching under the nazi flag. I asked for proof and you show me two guys with fasces symbols.
Click to expand...


----------



## impuretrash

cnm said:


> No I didn't, I provided the pic of the fasces symbols in response to your request for proof of people marching under Nazi flags at Charlottesville. If you want to say only fascists were marching at Charlottesville you are of course free to do so. After all, the US fought fascists.



You're being disingenuous. The intent of your original statement was abundantly clear, you were parroting the fake news narrative of the Charlottesville right wing protesters. You literally said "marching under a flag of an enemy this nation fought a bloody war against". You meant the swastika but couldnt find proof to back up your bullshit.


----------



## Aries

Mortimer said:


> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?


This is not a reflection of modern day America. But it is disturbingly clear that the alt right is a loud and violent minority. This election has given them all a new wind, and reason to crawl from their dwellings.


----------



## cnm

impuretrash said:


> You're being disingenuous.


Look, you idiot, check out who said what. Then continue running away with a bent beak. Apart from which, I gave evidence of people marching under the symbol the US fought a war against. You don't want to accept that, because you identify with those people.

Don't blame you, it makes you look like a traitor.


----------



## impuretrash

Mortimer said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the expert on the subject, why don't you educate us?
> 
> 
> 
> Because you brought up the criteria for racism, not me. So what is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You started this by saying that people were marching under the nazi flag. I asked for proof and you show me two guys with fasces symbols.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



This is literally the ONLY swastika at the event and it was the day after the torchlight march, after the four charter buses full of paid agitators arrived. Charlottesville locals reported seeing guys with KKK emblems get off those buses alongside BLM and masked Antifa types.


----------



## Mortimer

impuretrash said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the expert on the subject, why don't you educate us?
> 
> 
> 
> Because you brought up the criteria for racism, not me. So what is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You started this by saying that people were marching under the nazi flag. I asked for proof and you show me two guys with fasces symbols.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is literally the ONLY swastika at the event and it was the day after the torchlight march, after the four charter buses full of paid agitators arrived. Charlottesville locals reported seeing guys with KKK emblems get off those buses alongside BLM and masked Antifa types.
Click to expand...


Well I cant prove if they are agitators or not, but the charlotesville protesters shouted "you wont replace us" and "jews wont replace us" so they were anti-semitic and white nationalist. Nazi germany was a anti-semitic white nationalist country where only "aryans" could be citizens and it had anti-miscgenetation and racial laws. So it would make sense if white nationalists like nazi germany. No? Be honest do you see nazi germany as role model?


----------



## cnm

Btw, any time you want to give your criteria for racism, feel free.


----------



## cnm

impuretrash said:


> This is literally the ONLY swastika at the event


So they weren't marching under it?


----------



## impuretrash

cnm said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is literally the ONLY swastika at the event
> 
> 
> 
> So they weren't marching under it?
Click to expand...


Some guy was walking alongside some other guys.


----------



## defcon4

Mortimer said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the expert on the subject, why don't you educate us?
> 
> 
> 
> Because you brought up the criteria for racism, not me. So what is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You started this by saying that people were marching under the nazi flag. I asked for proof and you show me two guys with fasces symbols.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is literally the ONLY swastika at the event and it was the day after the torchlight march, after the four charter buses full of paid agitators arrived. Charlottesville locals reported seeing guys with KKK emblems get off those buses alongside BLM and masked Antifa types.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I cant prove if they are agitators or not, but the charlotesville protesters shouted "you wont replace us" and "jews wont replace us" so they were anti-semitic and white nationalist. Nazi germany was a anti-semitic white nationalist country where only "aryans" could be citizens and it had anti-miscgenetation and racial laws. So it would make sense if white nationalists like nazi germany. No? Be honest do you see nazi germany as role model?
Click to expand...

You resent that you are циган. You are resentful of white people because you cannot be one. You don't want to assimilate into the society of the country where you are in presently.


----------



## Mortimer

defcon4 said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you brought up the criteria for racism, not me. So what is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You started this by saying that people were marching under the nazi flag. I asked for proof and you show me two guys with fasces symbols.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is literally the ONLY swastika at the event and it was the day after the torchlight march, after the four charter buses full of paid agitators arrived. Charlottesville locals reported seeing guys with KKK emblems get off those buses alongside BLM and masked Antifa types.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I cant prove if they are agitators or not, but the charlotesville protesters shouted "you wont replace us" and "jews wont replace us" so they were anti-semitic and white nationalist. Nazi germany was a anti-semitic white nationalist country where only "aryans" could be citizens and it had anti-miscgenetation and racial laws. So it would make sense if white nationalists like nazi germany. No? Be honest do you see nazi germany as role model?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You resent that you are циган. You are resentful of white people because you cannot be one. You don't want to assimilate into the society of the country where you are in presently.
Click to expand...


You were complaining that I was "aggressive" without reason, and you said "you never insulted me" but look now. Cigan is a loaded term, especially if you write it in cyrillic on a english speaking board similar as when americans say "juden" to jews a german word, because its hate loaded. And you say I resent white people because I cannot be one which is a insult and you say that out of the blue.


----------



## sakinago

impuretrash said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt Right is a fiction invented by Hillary and disseminated to her Moonbat followers on 8/25/16.
> 
> You won't find a single mention of that phrase prior to Hillary feeding it into the Progressive hivemind on that day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *alt-right*, or *alternative right*, is a loosely defined group of people with far-right ideologieswho reject mainstream conservatism in favor of white nationalism. White supremacist[1] Richard Spencer initially promoted the term in 2010 in reference to a movement centered on white nationalism, and did so according to the _Associated Press_ to disguise overt racism, white supremacism, and neo-Nazism.[2][3][4] The term drew considerable media attention and controversy during and after the 2016 US presidential election.[5]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In March 2010, Spencer founded AlternativeRight.com, a website he edited until 2012. He has stated that he created the term alt-right.[9]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary is Richard Spencer?   Who knew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And never once mentioned at USMB until Hillary fed the name into the Prog hivemind.
> 
> You were here, yet you never used the phrase once prior to 8/25/16
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the only one here who self identifies as alt-right, at least as far as I know. Most of this forum's userbase are old people. Alt-right is for the young.
Click to expand...


Alt right is about as stupid and old as a "psych" joke. That stupid, and even more outdated. Just because there's a young face, doesn't mean there's anything new there. Nationalism has been around since there were "nations". And a lot of nationalism was based on race, since it was a fucking bitch (like you'll probably die along the journey) to move even a few hundred miles back in the day, and you only knew people who looked and acted like you YOUR ENTIRE LIFE, unless you went to war against them. NOTHING NEW, it's not young people, it's dumb people.


----------



## cnm

impuretrash said:


> Some guy was walking alongside some other guys.


To think we believed our lying eyes. So, anyway, criteria for racism?


----------



## defcon4

cnm said:


> Btw, any time you want to give your criteria for racism, feel free.


Here it is squatter. I give you the definition.


----------



## cnm

Here are some guys walking alongside some other guys too...


----------



## impuretrash

sakinago said:


> Alt right is about as stupid and old as a "psych" joke. That stupid, and even more outdated. Just because there's a young face, doesn't mean there's anything new there. Nationalism has been around since there were "nations". And a lot of nationalism was based on race, since it was a fucking bitch (like you'll probably die along the journey) to move even a few hundred miles back in the day, and you only knew people who looked and acted like you YOUR ENTIRE LIFE, unless you went to war against them. NOTHING NEW, it's not young people, it's dumb people.


----------



## MindWars

*The alt-right is not truly right*
The term "alt-right" was coined in 2010 by socialist and white supremacist Richard Spencer. It has never been an entity within the Republican Party or conservative movement. The term specifically refers to an "alternative" to the Right, alluding to Spencer's fantasy of invading the conservative movement in order to change it into a radical Leftist movement.

Spencer's plan to alter the conservative movement, however, has not worked. And why would it? He is a socialist who stands for everything the right is against. Anybody paying attention will notice that we freedom fighters do not respect Spencer, and he doesn't respect us either, oftentimes referring to us as "cucks" and "the fake right."


The alt-right is not truly right


----------



## Lastamender

Mortimer said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the expert on the subject, why don't you educate us?
> 
> 
> 
> Because you brought up the criteria for racism, not me. So what is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You started this by saying that people were marching under the nazi flag. I asked for proof and you show me two guys with fasces symbols.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Rowling is a billionaire elite. A self hating white lady who will never have one day exposed to the things other citizens in her country have to deal with. Her opinion is about as useful as a screen door on a submarine.


----------



## defcon4

Mortimer said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> You started this by saying that people were marching under the nazi flag. I asked for proof and you show me two guys with fasces symbols.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is literally the ONLY swastika at the event and it was the day after the torchlight march, after the four charter buses full of paid agitators arrived. Charlottesville locals reported seeing guys with KKK emblems get off those buses alongside BLM and masked Antifa types.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I cant prove if they are agitators or not, but the charlotesville protesters shouted "you wont replace us" and "jews wont replace us" so they were anti-semitic and white nationalist. Nazi germany was a anti-semitic white nationalist country where only "aryans" could be citizens and it had anti-miscgenetation and racial laws. So it would make sense if white nationalists like nazi germany. No? Be honest do you see nazi germany as role model?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You resent that you are циган. You are resentful of white people because you cannot be one. You don't want to assimilate into the society of the country where you are in presently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were complaining that I was "aggressive" without reason, and you said "you never insulted me" but look now. Cigan is a loaded term, especially if you write it in cyrillic on a english speaking board similar as when americans say "juden" to jews a german word, because its hate loaded. And you say I resent white people because I cannot be one which is a insult and you say that out of the blue.
Click to expand...

Serb. Serb language and it is not loaded but you want to change things for people to feel sorry for you. You want to claim that you are discriminated against when housing and food are provided for you free. All the surrounding languages have the same sounding and lettered word for gypsy. Let me look it up for you.
Romanian = ţigan
Croatian  = cigan
Hungarian = cigány
Slovenian = cigan
Polish = Cygan
Bosnian = cigan
Czech = Cikán


----------



## impuretrash

cnm said:


> criteria for racism?



When white people refuse to kiss black butts?


----------



## impuretrash

Lastamender said:


> Rowling is a billionaire elite. A self hating white lady who will never have one day exposed to the things other citizens in her country have to deal with. Her opinion is about as useful as a screen door on a submarine.


----------



## impuretrash

MindWars said:


> *The alt-right is not truly right*
> The term "alt-right" was coined in 2010 by socialist and white supremacist Richard Spencer. It has never been an entity within the Republican Party or conservative movement. The term specifically refers to an "alternative" to the Right, alluding to Spencer's fantasy of invading the conservative movement in order to change it into a radical Leftist movement.
> 
> Spencer's plan to alter the conservative movement, however, has not worked. And why would it? He is a socialist who stands for everything the right is against. Anybody paying attention will notice that we freedom fighters do not respect Spencer, and he doesn't respect us either, oftentimes referring to us as "cucks" and "the fake right."
> 
> 
> The alt-right is not truly right




GTFO CUCK


----------



## Vastator

Mortimer said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the expert on the subject, why don't you educate us?
> 
> 
> 
> Because you brought up the criteria for racism, not me. So what is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You started this by saying that people were marching under the nazi flag. I asked for proof and you show me two guys with fasces symbols.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is literally the ONLY swastika at the event and it was the day after the torchlight march, after the four charter buses full of paid agitators arrived. Charlottesville locals reported seeing guys with KKK emblems get off those buses alongside BLM and masked Antifa types.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I cant prove if they are agitators or not, but the charlotesville protesters shouted "you wont replace us" and "jews wont replace us" so they were anti-semitic and white nationalist. Nazi germany was a anti-semitic white nationalist country where only "aryans" could be citizens and it had anti-miscgenetation and racial laws. So it would make sense if white nationalists like nazi germany. No? Be honest do you see nazi germany as role model?
Click to expand...

You bump your head? Your writing style, content, and vocabulary are markedly different in this thread from your previous literary forays...


----------



## MindWars

impuretrash said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The alt-right is not truly right*
> The term "alt-right" was coined in 2010 by socialist and white supremacist Richard Spencer. It has never been an entity within the Republican Party or conservative movement. The term specifically refers to an "alternative" to the Right, alluding to Spencer's fantasy of invading the conservative movement in order to change it into a radical Leftist movement.
> 
> Spencer's plan to alter the conservative movement, however, has not worked. And why would it? He is a socialist who stands for everything the right is against. Anybody paying attention will notice that we freedom fighters do not respect Spencer, and he doesn't respect us either, oftentimes referring to us as "cucks" and "the fake right."
> 
> 
> The alt-right is not truly right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTFO CUCK
Click to expand...


WTF is your problem


----------



## impuretrash

MindWars said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The alt-right is not truly right*
> The term "alt-right" was coined in 2010 by socialist and white supremacist Richard Spencer. It has never been an entity within the Republican Party or conservative movement. The term specifically refers to an "alternative" to the Right, alluding to Spencer's fantasy of invading the conservative movement in order to change it into a radical Leftist movement.
> 
> Spencer's plan to alter the conservative movement, however, has not worked. And why would it? He is a socialist who stands for everything the right is against. Anybody paying attention will notice that we freedom fighters do not respect Spencer, and he doesn't respect us either, oftentimes referring to us as "cucks" and "the fake right."
> 
> 
> The alt-right is not truly right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTFO CUCK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF is your problem
Click to expand...


The alt right is not a leftist organization. Its a FAR RIGHT reaction to decades of failure by so called conservatives who sold out young americans' future to 3rd world immigrants.


----------



## MindWars

impuretrash said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The alt-right is not truly right*
> The term "alt-right" was coined in 2010 by socialist and white supremacist Richard Spencer. It has never been an entity within the Republican Party or conservative movement. The term specifically refers to an "alternative" to the Right, alluding to Spencer's fantasy of invading the conservative movement in order to change it into a radical Leftist movement.
> 
> Spencer's plan to alter the conservative movement, however, has not worked. And why would it? He is a socialist who stands for everything the right is against. Anybody paying attention will notice that we freedom fighters do not respect Spencer, and he doesn't respect us either, oftentimes referring to us as "cucks" and "the fake right."
> 
> 
> The alt-right is not truly right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTFO CUCK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF is your problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The alt right is not a leftist organization. Its a FAR RIGHT reaction to decades of failure by so called conservatives who sold out young americans' future to 3rd world immigrants.
Click to expand...


Did you bother to read it Obviously not. and just because i post something " FOR SOMEONE ELSE"  doesn't mean that is " MY VIEW POINT ON IT.


----------



## Mortimer

defcon4 said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is literally the ONLY swastika at the event and it was the day after the torchlight march, after the four charter buses full of paid agitators arrived. Charlottesville locals reported seeing guys with KKK emblems get off those buses alongside BLM and masked Antifa types.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I cant prove if they are agitators or not, but the charlotesville protesters shouted "you wont replace us" and "jews wont replace us" so they were anti-semitic and white nationalist. Nazi germany was a anti-semitic white nationalist country where only "aryans" could be citizens and it had anti-miscgenetation and racial laws. So it would make sense if white nationalists like nazi germany. No? Be honest do you see nazi germany as role model?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You resent that you are циган. You are resentful of white people because you cannot be one. You don't want to assimilate into the society of the country where you are in presently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were complaining that I was "aggressive" without reason, and you said "you never insulted me" but look now. Cigan is a loaded term, especially if you write it in cyrillic on a english speaking board similar as when americans say "juden" to jews a german word, because its hate loaded. And you say I resent white people because I cannot be one which is a insult and you say that out of the blue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Serb. Serb language and it is not loaded but you want to change things for people to feel sorry for you. You want to claim that you are discriminated against when housing and food are provided for you free. All the surrounding languages have the same sounding and lettered word for gypsy. Let me look it up for you.
> Romanian = ţigan
> Croatian  = cigan
> Hungarian = cigány
> Slovenian = cigan
> Polish = Cygan
> Bosnian = cigan
> Czech = Cikán
Click to expand...


Its obvious, that Im right.


----------



## Vastator

Mortimer said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is literally the ONLY swastika at the event and it was the day after the torchlight march, after the four charter buses full of paid agitators arrived. Charlottesville locals reported seeing guys with KKK emblems get off those buses alongside BLM and masked Antifa types.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I cant prove if they are agitators or not, but the charlotesville protesters shouted "you wont replace us" and "jews wont replace us" so they were anti-semitic and white nationalist. Nazi germany was a anti-semitic white nationalist country where only "aryans" could be citizens and it had anti-miscgenetation and racial laws. So it would make sense if white nationalists like nazi germany. No? Be honest do you see nazi germany as role model?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You resent that you are циган. You are resentful of white people because you cannot be one. You don't want to assimilate into the society of the country where you are in presently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were complaining that I was "aggressive" without reason, and you said "you never insulted me" but look now. Cigan is a loaded term, especially if you write it in cyrillic on a english speaking board similar as when americans say "juden" to jews a german word, because its hate loaded. And you say I resent white people because I cannot be one which is a insult and you say that out of the blue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Serb. Serb language and it is not loaded but you want to change things for people to feel sorry for you. You want to claim that you are discriminated against when housing and food are provided for you free. All the surrounding languages have the same sounding and lettered word for gypsy. Let me look it up for you.
> Romanian = ţigan
> Croatian  = cigan
> Hungarian = cigány
> Slovenian = cigan
> Polish = Cygan
> Bosnian = cigan
> Czech = Cikán
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its obvious, that Im right.
Click to expand...

You know what's obvious...? It obvious someone other than Mortimer is ghost writing your posts in this thread...


----------



## impuretrash

MindWars said:


> Did you bother to read it Obviously not. and just because i post something " FOR SOMEONE ELSE"  doesn't mean that is " MY VIEW POINT ON IT.




MSM neoconservative website finds a total of three twitter posts where Spencer says some things thats not 100% in lockstep with the neocon agenda. The republican party is desperate to destroy this movement before it grows in strength.


----------



## defcon4

Mortimer said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is literally the ONLY swastika at the event and it was the day after the torchlight march, after the four charter buses full of paid agitators arrived. Charlottesville locals reported seeing guys with KKK emblems get off those buses alongside BLM and masked Antifa types.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I cant prove if they are agitators or not, but the charlotesville protesters shouted "you wont replace us" and "jews wont replace us" so they were anti-semitic and white nationalist. Nazi germany was a anti-semitic white nationalist country where only "aryans" could be citizens and it had anti-miscgenetation and racial laws. So it would make sense if white nationalists like nazi germany. No? Be honest do you see nazi germany as role model?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You resent that you are циган. You are resentful of white people because you cannot be one. You don't want to assimilate into the society of the country where you are in presently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were complaining that I was "aggressive" without reason, and you said "you never insulted me" but look now. Cigan is a loaded term, especially if you write it in cyrillic on a english speaking board similar as when americans say "juden" to jews a german word, because its hate loaded. And you say I resent white people because I cannot be one which is a insult and you say that out of the blue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Serb. Serb language and it is not loaded but you want to change things for people to feel sorry for you. You want to claim that you are discriminated against when housing and food are provided for you free. All the surrounding languages have the same sounding and lettered word for gypsy. Let me look it up for you.
> Romanian = ţigan
> Croatian  = cigan
> Hungarian = cigány
> Slovenian = cigan
> Polish = Cygan
> Bosnian = cigan
> Czech = Cikán
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its obvious, that Im right.
Click to expand...

You are not right. All the languages say the same thing. Sound the same and written the same. It is not derogatory but you try to make it to be to solicit sympathy for some unknown reason. You live a good life wherever you are and now you are trying to spit into the punch bowl they give you free.


----------



## MaryL

Mortimer said:


> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?


No it isn't .  Prove it. I see plenty of deluded  liberals here far more often, from my experience. They exude this drek... racism this, xenophobia THAT. Please.


----------



## Mortimer

defcon4 said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I cant prove if they are agitators or not, but the charlotesville protesters shouted "you wont replace us" and "jews wont replace us" so they were anti-semitic and white nationalist. Nazi germany was a anti-semitic white nationalist country where only "aryans" could be citizens and it had anti-miscgenetation and racial laws. So it would make sense if white nationalists like nazi germany. No? Be honest do you see nazi germany as role model?
> 
> 
> 
> You resent that you are циган. You are resentful of white people because you cannot be one. You don't want to assimilate into the society of the country where you are in presently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were complaining that I was "aggressive" without reason, and you said "you never insulted me" but look now. Cigan is a loaded term, especially if you write it in cyrillic on a english speaking board similar as when americans say "juden" to jews a german word, because its hate loaded. And you say I resent white people because I cannot be one which is a insult and you say that out of the blue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Serb. Serb language and it is not loaded but you want to change things for people to feel sorry for you. You want to claim that you are discriminated against when housing and food are provided for you free. All the surrounding languages have the same sounding and lettered word for gypsy. Let me look it up for you.
> Romanian = ţigan
> Croatian  = cigan
> Hungarian = cigány
> Slovenian = cigan
> Polish = Cygan
> Bosnian = cigan
> Czech = Cikán
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its obvious, that Im right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not right. All the languages say the same thing. Sound the same and written the same. It is not derogatory but you try to make it to be to solicit sympathy for some unknown reason. You live a good life wherever you are and now you are trying to spit into the punch bowl they give you free.
Click to expand...


Even if it is not deragotory per se, it is hate loaded, and the usage is often to belittle to mock. Even non-Roma I heard often people call others "cigan" even if they are not roma, the word is heavily negative. Im definitely right, and you use it that way to mock me. Obviously. otherwise you wouldnt write cigan and in cyrillic and you wouldnt even say Im Gypsy, it is obvious attack. It is like denying the sky is blue or milk is white. I live a good life because of liberal-democracy and multiculturalism not because of alt-right, white supremacy, white nationalism or neo-nazis etc. If I critice neo-nazis, I dont bite the hand which feeds me I would if I supported them. Your post makes no sense.


----------



## Vastator

Mortimer said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You resent that you are циган. You are resentful of white people because you cannot be one. You don't want to assimilate into the society of the country where you are in presently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were complaining that I was "aggressive" without reason, and you said "you never insulted me" but look now. Cigan is a loaded term, especially if you write it in cyrillic on a english speaking board similar as when americans say "juden" to jews a german word, because its hate loaded. And you say I resent white people because I cannot be one which is a insult and you say that out of the blue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Serb. Serb language and it is not loaded but you want to change things for people to feel sorry for you. You want to claim that you are discriminated against when housing and food are provided for you free. All the surrounding languages have the same sounding and lettered word for gypsy. Let me look it up for you.
> Romanian = ţigan
> Croatian  = cigan
> Hungarian = cigány
> Slovenian = cigan
> Polish = Cygan
> Bosnian = cigan
> Czech = Cikán
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its obvious, that Im right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not right. All the languages say the same thing. Sound the same and written the same. It is not derogatory but you try to make it to be to solicit sympathy for some unknown reason. You live a good life wherever you are and now you are trying to spit into the punch bowl they give you free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if it is not deragotory per se, it is hate loaded, and the usage is often to belittle to mock. Even non-Roma I heard often people call others "cigan" even if they are not roma, the word is heavily negative. Im definitely right, and you use it that way to mock me. Obviously. otherwise you wouldnt write cigan and in cyrillic and you wouldnt even say Im Gypsy, it is obvious attack. It is like denying the sky is blue or milk is white. I live a good life because of liberal-democracy and multiculturalism not because of alt-right, white supremacy, white nationalism or neo-nazis etc. If I critice neo-nazis, I dont bite the hand which feeds me I would if I supported them. Your post makes no sense.
Click to expand...

You split personality? Your English writing skills just got worse. For this post at least...


----------



## koshergrl

Mortimer said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should go to a Serbian message board. They are nice people over there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt said you guys are not nice or that I dont like the forum, but I noticed many users with alt-right views. And there is only one black guy "Asclepias". So I was curious, but I like the forum and as long no one insults me or mistreats Im fine with different views.
Click to expand...

Define "alt right views". 

Only one black guy? Lol.


----------



## Mortimer

Vastator said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were complaining that I was "aggressive" without reason, and you said "you never insulted me" but look now. Cigan is a loaded term, especially if you write it in cyrillic on a english speaking board similar as when americans say "juden" to jews a german word, because its hate loaded. And you say I resent white people because I cannot be one which is a insult and you say that out of the blue.
> 
> 
> 
> Serb. Serb language and it is not loaded but you want to change things for people to feel sorry for you. You want to claim that you are discriminated against when housing and food are provided for you free. All the surrounding languages have the same sounding and lettered word for gypsy. Let me look it up for you.
> Romanian = ţigan
> Croatian  = cigan
> Hungarian = cigány
> Slovenian = cigan
> Polish = Cygan
> Bosnian = cigan
> Czech = Cikán
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its obvious, that Im right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not right. All the languages say the same thing. Sound the same and written the same. It is not derogatory but you try to make it to be to solicit sympathy for some unknown reason. You live a good life wherever you are and now you are trying to spit into the punch bowl they give you free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if it is not deragotory per se, it is hate loaded, and the usage is often to belittle to mock. Even non-Roma I heard often people call others "cigan" even if they are not roma, the word is heavily negative. Im definitely right, and you use it that way to mock me. Obviously. otherwise you wouldnt write cigan and in cyrillic and you wouldnt even say Im Gypsy, it is obvious attack. It is like denying the sky is blue or milk is white. I live a good life because of liberal-democracy and multiculturalism not because of alt-right, white supremacy, white nationalism or neo-nazis etc. If I critice neo-nazis, I dont bite the hand which feeds me I would if I supported them. Your post makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You split personality? Your English writing skills just got worse. For this post at least...
Click to expand...


Why Im split personality? You had wrong impression of me If you ever thought Im white nationalist or want to be white nationalist that I want to be accepted as White Nationalist. You had wrong impression. But Im also not SJW or far left. For example I dont support abortion or gay marriage/adoption.


----------



## defcon4

Mortimer said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You resent that you are циган. You are resentful of white people because you cannot be one. You don't want to assimilate into the society of the country where you are in presently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were complaining that I was "aggressive" without reason, and you said "you never insulted me" but look now. Cigan is a loaded term, especially if you write it in cyrillic on a english speaking board similar as when americans say "juden" to jews a german word, because its hate loaded. And you say I resent white people because I cannot be one which is a insult and you say that out of the blue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Serb. Serb language and it is not loaded but you want to change things for people to feel sorry for you. You want to claim that you are discriminated against when housing and food are provided for you free. All the surrounding languages have the same sounding and lettered word for gypsy. Let me look it up for you.
> Romanian = ţigan
> Croatian  = cigan
> Hungarian = cigány
> Slovenian = cigan
> Polish = Cygan
> Bosnian = cigan
> Czech = Cikán
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its obvious, that Im right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not right. All the languages say the same thing. Sound the same and written the same. It is not derogatory but you try to make it to be to solicit sympathy for some unknown reason. You live a good life wherever you are and now you are trying to spit into the punch bowl they give you free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if it is not deragotory per se, it is hate loaded, and the usage is often to belittle to mock. Even non-Roma I heard often people call others "cigan" even if they are not roma, the word is heavily negative. Im definitely right, and you use it that way to mock me. Obviously. otherwise you wouldnt write cigan and in cyrillic and you wouldnt even say Im Gypsy, it is obvious attack. It is like denying the sky is blue or milk is white. I live a good life because of liberal-democracy and multiculturalism not because of alt-right, white supremacy, white nationalism or neo-nazis etc. If I critice neo-nazis, I dont bite the hand which feeds me I would if I supported them. Your post makes no sense.
Click to expand...

I copied and pasted in Cyrillic because you are from Serbia you moron. If I call a Welsh a Welsh is it belittling? Why are you so sensitive, do you hate to be gypsy? Then do not start threads about it. You should be proud of your heritage, nothing is wrong with that. Nobody hates you but you shouldn't provoke people and attack white people for their efforts of protecting the white race. Devla doesn't like malcontent people. Just be a good chavo.


----------



## impuretrash

koshergrl said:


> Define "alt right views".



ones that do not pander to his insecurities.


----------



## koshergrl

K9Buck said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can any of you liberals tell us why team Obama lied about the YouTube video being the motivating factor in the Benghazi attack?  Cue the k*nt act.  Liberals don't like truthful discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> Over 100 cities held protests over the video.  So it looks like you're embarrassing, inbred bitchass can go ahead and fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.  See what I mean?  Liberal k*nts don't like honest discussion.  They can't and won't answer a simple fucking question.  Why did team Obama lie about the cause of the Benghazzi attacks?  Any of you other liberal k*nts want to take a stab at this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't.  100+ cities protested the video.  In Benghazi, terrorists attacked, and republicans vowed to vindicate those terrorists from any responsibility.  Because they had a witch to hunt!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm putting you on "ignore".  You're too fucking stupid to engage.
Click to expand...

Good call. 

If you need a list of other posters who are a waste of time, let me know.


----------



## koshergrl

impuretrash said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Define "alt right views".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ones that do not pander to his insecurities.
Click to expand...

I was going to say "non communist".


----------



## Mortimer

defcon4 said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were complaining that I was "aggressive" without reason, and you said "you never insulted me" but look now. Cigan is a loaded term, especially if you write it in cyrillic on a english speaking board similar as when americans say "juden" to jews a german word, because its hate loaded. And you say I resent white people because I cannot be one which is a insult and you say that out of the blue.
> 
> 
> 
> Serb. Serb language and it is not loaded but you want to change things for people to feel sorry for you. You want to claim that you are discriminated against when housing and food are provided for you free. All the surrounding languages have the same sounding and lettered word for gypsy. Let me look it up for you.
> Romanian = ţigan
> Croatian  = cigan
> Hungarian = cigány
> Slovenian = cigan
> Polish = Cygan
> Bosnian = cigan
> Czech = Cikán
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its obvious, that Im right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not right. All the languages say the same thing. Sound the same and written the same. It is not derogatory but you try to make it to be to solicit sympathy for some unknown reason. You live a good life wherever you are and now you are trying to spit into the punch bowl they give you free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if it is not deragotory per se, it is hate loaded, and the usage is often to belittle to mock. Even non-Roma I heard often people call others "cigan" even if they are not roma, the word is heavily negative. Im definitely right, and you use it that way to mock me. Obviously. otherwise you wouldnt write cigan and in cyrillic and you wouldnt even say Im Gypsy, it is obvious attack. It is like denying the sky is blue or milk is white. I live a good life because of liberal-democracy and multiculturalism not because of alt-right, white supremacy, white nationalism or neo-nazis etc. If I critice neo-nazis, I dont bite the hand which feeds me I would if I supported them. Your post makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I copied and pasted in Cyrillic because you are from Serbia you moron. If I call a Welsh a Welsh is it belittling? Why are you so sensitive, do you hate to be gypsy? Then do not start threads about it. You should be proud of your heritage, nothing is wrong with that. Nobody hates you but you shouldn't provoke people and attack white people for their efforts of protecting the white race. Devla doesn't like malcontent people. Just be a good chavo.
Click to expand...


Im from Serbia but this is a english speaking board. You had obvious intentions but its ok anyways. Lets get over it already and return to the main discussion. How I provoced people? How I attacked white people? Can you explain. Im really not aware I attacked "white people" at any time, also White people are not a monolith and people with swastikas are a minority among white people at least in many places.


----------



## cnm

impuretrash said:


> When white people refuse to kiss black butts?


Then K9Buck's post filled that criteria for racism.


----------



## BlackFlag

koshergrl said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can any of you liberals tell us why team Obama lied about the YouTube video being the motivating factor in the Benghazi attack?  Cue the k*nt act.  Liberals don't like truthful discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> Over 100 cities held protests over the video.  So it looks like you're embarrassing, inbred bitchass can go ahead and fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.  See what I mean?  Liberal k*nts don't like honest discussion.  They can't and won't answer a simple fucking question.  Why did team Obama lie about the cause of the Benghazzi attacks?  Any of you other liberal k*nts want to take a stab at this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't.  100+ cities protested the video.  In Benghazi, terrorists attacked, and republicans vowed to vindicate those terrorists from any responsibility.  Because they had a witch to hunt!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm putting you on "ignore".  You're too fucking stupid to engage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good call.
> 
> If you need a list of other posters who are a waste of time, let me know.
Click to expand...

^ironic


----------



## impuretrash

cnm said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> When white people refuse to kiss black butts?
> 
> 
> 
> Then K9Buck's post filled that criteria for racism.
Click to expand...


The left has redefined a whole bunch of words especially after Trump's election. The dictionary definition of racism doesn't fit anymore. Now its exclusively one sided, white people cant be victims of it.


----------



## cnm

impuretrash said:


> The left has redefined a whole bunch of words especially after Trump's election.


 After you saying K9Buck's assertion did not fit the criteria for racism your criteria showed it did fit.


----------



## impuretrash

cnm said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left has redefined a whole bunch of words especially after Trump's election.
> 
> 
> 
> After you saying K9Buck's assertion did not fit the criteria for racism your criteria showed it did fit.
Click to expand...


I dont know what this K9buck person said and I really dont care. Has nothing to do with me.


----------



## cnm

impuretrash said:


> I dont know what this K9buck person said and I really dont care. Has nothing to do with me.


Ffs. You're the one who said his comment didn't fit the criteria for racism.

edit...So I'll take it you make comments on things you don't care about. Fair enough, understood.


----------



## Uncensored2008

cnm said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not me, I am proudly a radical. Support of the United States Constitution, and particularly the Bill of Rights is radical in the extreme in today's America.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you mean reactionary.
Click to expand...


I've seen no evidence to suggest you think.


----------



## Uncensored2008

cnm said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> That statement you're so offended by does not even remotely meet the criteria for 'racism'...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. What is the criteria for racism?
Click to expand...


Denial of jobs or admission to education based on skin color.

You know, like affirmative action...


----------



## Uncensored2008

cnm said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL that's all you've got?
> 
> 
> 
> What, those are not Fascist symbols? Or more are needed before they can be taken as Fascist symbols? Or you can't recognise the truth when your beak is rubbed in it?
Click to expand...



Looks like a picture from ComicCon.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Aries said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a reflection of modern day America. But it is disturbingly clear that the alt right is a loud and violent minority. This election has given them all a new wind, and reason to crawl from their dwellings.
Click to expand...



Yeah, not all peaceful the way you Marxists are...


----------



## Uncensored2008

cnm said:


> Here are some guys walking alongside some other guys too...



Yep, democrats were real scum






Still are, even after changing outfits...


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mortimer said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is literally the ONLY swastika at the event and it was the day after the torchlight march, after the four charter buses full of paid agitators arrived. Charlottesville locals reported seeing guys with KKK emblems get off those buses alongside BLM and masked Antifa types.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I cant prove if they are agitators or not, but the charlotesville protesters shouted "you wont replace us" and "jews wont replace us" so they were anti-semitic and white nationalist. Nazi germany was a anti-semitic white nationalist country where only "aryans" could be citizens and it had anti-miscgenetation and racial laws. So it would make sense if white nationalists like nazi germany. No? Be honest do you see nazi germany as role model?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You resent that you are циган. You are resentful of white people because you cannot be one. You don't want to assimilate into the society of the country where you are in presently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were complaining that I was "aggressive" without reason, and you said "you never insulted me" but look now. Cigan is a loaded term, especially if you write it in cyrillic on a english speaking board similar as when americans say "juden" to jews a german word, because its hate loaded. And you say I resent white people because I cannot be one which is a insult and you say that out of the blue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Serb. Serb language and it is not loaded but you want to change things for people to feel sorry for you. You want to claim that you are discriminated against when housing and food are provided for you free. All the surrounding languages have the same sounding and lettered word for gypsy. Let me look it up for you.
> Romanian = ţigan
> Croatian  = cigan
> Hungarian = cigány
> Slovenian = cigan
> Polish = Cygan
> Bosnian = cigan
> Czech = Cikán
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its obvious, that Im right.
Click to expand...


It's obvious that you are a communist.

Correct, not so much...


----------



## cnm

Uncensored2008 said:


> Looks like a picture from ComicCon.


Wouldn't know, don't read comics. But if it helps you pretend fascists didn't attend the Unite the Right Rally, well, good for you.


----------



## Uncensored2008

cnm said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a picture from ComicCon.
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't know, don't read comics. But if it helps you pretend fascists didn't attend the Unite the Right Rally, well, good for you.
Click to expand...


Oh, I know fascists were at that rally, particularly the Anti-First Amendment fascists.


----------



## koshergrl

Still waiting for his definition of "alt right". As I suspected, it's anybody to the right of communism.


----------



## Slyhunter

impuretrash said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt Right is a fiction invented by Hillary and disseminated to her Moonbat followers on 8/25/16.
> 
> You won't find a single mention of that phrase prior to Hillary feeding it into the Progressive hivemind on that day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *alt-right*, or *alternative right*, is a loosely defined group of people with far-right ideologieswho reject mainstream conservatism in favor of white nationalism. White supremacist[1] Richard Spencer initially promoted the term in 2010 in reference to a movement centered on white nationalism, and did so according to the _Associated Press_ to disguise overt racism, white supremacism, and neo-Nazism.[2][3][4] The term drew considerable media attention and controversy during and after the 2016 US presidential election.[5]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In March 2010, Spencer founded AlternativeRight.com, a website he edited until 2012. He has stated that he created the term alt-right.[9]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary is Richard Spencer?   Who knew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And never once mentioned at USMB until Hillary fed the name into the Prog hivemind.
> 
> You were here, yet you never used the phrase once prior to 8/25/16
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the only one here who self identifies as alt-right, at least as far as I know. Most of this forum's userbase are old people. Alt-right is for the young.
Click to expand...

I am, just right.


----------



## Wry Catcher

K9Buck said:


> Can any of you liberals tell us why team Obama lied about the YouTube video being the motivating factor in the Benghazi attack?  Cue the k*nt act.  Liberals don't like truthful discussion.



How do you know that it was not a motivating factor in the Benghazi attack?  You don't, and if you were honest and not a hack you would admit it.  Neither President Obama nor Sect. Clinton were or are culpable for the attack; if you really believe they were, you're insane and not simply a fool.


----------



## Wry Catcher

koshergrl said:


> Still waiting for his definition of "alt right". As I suspected, it's anybody to the right of communism.



The Alt. Right is composed of angry, mostly white men, who do not have an affinity for the law, and have a predisposition for violence.


----------



## Correll

Wry Catcher said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for his definition of "alt right". As I suspected, it's anybody to the right of communism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alt. Right is composed of angry, mostly white men, who do not have an affinity for the law, and have a predisposition for violence.
Click to expand...



Except there is not much to back up that self serving definition.


----------



## impuretrash

cnm said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know what this K9buck person said and I really dont care. Has nothing to do with me.
> 
> 
> 
> Ffs. You're the one who said his comment didn't fit the criteria for racism.
> 
> edit...So I'll take it you make comments on things you don't care about. Fair enough, understood.
Click to expand...



Did I...? I was actually responding to YOUR reply. You're being very petty about all this, desperate to win this "argument".


----------



## Wry Catcher

Correll said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for his definition of "alt right". As I suspected, it's anybody to the right of communism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alt. Right is composed of angry, mostly white men, who do not have an affinity for the law, and have a predisposition for violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except there is not much to back up that self serving definition.
Click to expand...


Evidence you want, evidence you get:











www.vox.com/2017/8/12/16138132/charlottesville-rally-brawl-nazi


----------



## impuretrash

Wry Catcher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for his definition of "alt right". As I suspected, it's anybody to the right of communism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alt. Right is composed of angry, mostly white men, who do not have an affinity for the law, and have a predisposition for violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except there is not much to back up that self serving definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidence you want, evidence you get:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com/2017/8/12/16138132/charlottesville-rally-brawl-nazi
Click to expand...



Wow, you're stupid. Where's the violence? The anger? The law breaking?


----------



## defcon4

Wry Catcher said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for his definition of "alt right". As I suspected, it's anybody to the right of communism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alt. Right is composed of angry, mostly white men, who do not have an affinity for the law, and have a predisposition for violence.
Click to expand...

Absolutely and let me illustrate your well documented claim.


----------



## defcon4

impuretrash said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for his definition of "alt right". As I suspected, it's anybody to the right of communism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alt. Right is composed of angry, mostly white men, who do not have an affinity for the law, and have a predisposition for violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except there is not much to back up that self serving definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidence you want, evidence you get:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com/2017/8/12/16138132/charlottesville-rally-brawl-nazi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you're stupid. Where's the violence? The anger? The law breaking?
Click to expand...

What a moron troll he is! He posts pictures of a lawful demonstration without violence.


----------



## impuretrash

defcon4 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for his definition of "alt right". As I suspected, it's anybody to the right of communism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alt. Right is composed of angry, mostly white men, who do not have an affinity for the law, and have a predisposition for violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely and let me illustrate your well documented claim.
Click to expand...


What an inspiration to see these vibrant urban youths enrich their local community.


----------



## PixieStix

Radical realism goes over most people's heads in a politically correct culture


----------



## koshergrl

Wry Catcher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for his definition of "alt right". As I suspected, it's anybody to the right of communism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alt. Right is composed of angry, mostly white men, who do not have an affinity for the law, and have a predisposition for violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except there is not much to back up that self serving definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidence you want, evidence you get:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com/2017/8/12/16138132/charlottesville-rally-brawl-nazi
Click to expand...

I see peaceful people abiding by the law.


----------



## koshergrl

defcon4 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for his definition of "alt right". As I suspected, it's anybody to the right of communism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alt. Right is composed of angry, mostly white men, who do not have an affinity for the law, and have a predisposition for violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except there is not much to back up that self serving definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidence you want, evidence you get:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com/2017/8/12/16138132/charlottesville-rally-brawl-nazi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you're stupid. Where's the violence? The anger? The law breaking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a moron troll he is! He posts pictures of a lawful demonstration without violence.
Click to expand...


Leftists hate the law, and they hate free speech as they hate all civil and human rights.


----------



## koshergrl

cnm said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a picture from ComicCon.
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't know, don't read comics. But if it helps you pretend fascists didn't attend the Unite the Right Rally, well, good for you.
Click to expand...


They do. And they call themselves antifa ironically enough. Just as the violent murderous Stalin maintained he was liberating people by killing them, antifa maintains they are fighting fascism by engaging in it.


----------



## PixieStix

Establishment conservatives are closed to new ideas, but their guts are all in a twist because nature is trying to dictate the reality of what is happening

An Establishment Conservative's Guide To The Alt-Right


----------



## koshergrl




----------



## Wry Catcher

koshergrl said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for his definition of "alt right". As I suspected, it's anybody to the right of communism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alt. Right is composed of angry, mostly white men, who do not have an affinity for the law, and have a predisposition for violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except there is not much to back up that self serving definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidence you want, evidence you get:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com/2017/8/12/16138132/charlottesville-rally-brawl-nazi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see peaceful people abiding by the law.
Click to expand...


LOL, I'm sure you do, of course none are so blind as those who choose not to see.


----------



## impuretrash

Wry Catcher said:


> LOL, I'm sure you do, of course none are so blind as those who choose not to see.



What laws are they breaking?


----------



## Unkotare

Mortimer said:


> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?




It's not, dumbass.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Mortimer said:


> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?


Where else are they going to act this way? Work? Church? Little league games? Heh...no.


----------



## Tilly

cnm said:


> Here are some guys walking alongside some other guys too...


Democrats?


----------



## impuretrash

Wry Catcher said:


> LOL, I'm sure you do, of course none are so blind as those who choose not to see.



I asked you a question.


----------



## Tilly

Wry Catcher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for his definition of "alt right". As I suspected, it's anybody to the right of communism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alt. Right is composed of angry, mostly white men, who do not have an affinity for the law, and have a predisposition for violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except there is not much to back up that self serving definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidence you want, evidence you get:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com/2017/8/12/16138132/charlottesville-rally-brawl-nazi
Click to expand...

Yeah. Men holding torches. 
That proves it


----------



## Tilly

koshergrl said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for his definition of "alt right". As I suspected, it's anybody to the right of communism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alt. Right is composed of angry, mostly white men, who do not have an affinity for the law, and have a predisposition for violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except there is not much to back up that self serving definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidence you want, evidence you get:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com/2017/8/12/16138132/charlottesville-rally-brawl-nazi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see peaceful people abiding by the law.
Click to expand...

And that's why they don't even conceal their ID - like Antifa have to.


----------



## Meathead

Mortimer said:


> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?


It's not a safe space Morty.


----------



## bodecea

Tilly said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for his definition of "alt right". As I suspected, it's anybody to the right of communism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alt. Right is composed of angry, mostly white men, who do not have an affinity for the law, and have a predisposition for violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except there is not much to back up that self serving definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidence you want, evidence you get:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com/2017/8/12/16138132/charlottesville-rally-brawl-nazi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Men holding torches.
> That proves it
Click to expand...

Tiki torches.....so very very ghey!


----------



## koshergrl

Wry Catcher said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for his definition of "alt right". As I suspected, it's anybody to the right of communism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alt. Right is composed of angry, mostly white men, who do not have an affinity for the law, and have a predisposition for violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except there is not much to back up that self serving definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidence you want, evidence you get:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com/2017/8/12/16138132/charlottesville-rally-brawl-nazi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see peaceful people abiding by the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, I'm sure you do, of course none are so blind as those who choose not to see.
Click to expand...


There's nothing to see, unless you're a deusional commie..which you are. 

Which of those guys is breaking a law in the picture?


----------



## koshergrl

bodecea said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for his definition of "alt right". As I suspected, it's anybody to the right of communism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alt. Right is composed of angry, mostly white men, who do not have an affinity for the law, and have a predisposition for violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except there is not much to back up that self serving definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidence you want, evidence you get:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com/2017/8/12/16138132/charlottesville-rally-brawl-nazi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Men holding torches.
> That proves it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tiki torches.....so very very ghey!
Click to expand...


And legal.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

koshergrl said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Alt. Right is composed of angry, mostly white men, who do not have an affinity for the law, and have a predisposition for violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except there is not much to back up that self serving definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidence you want, evidence you get:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com/2017/8/12/16138132/charlottesville-rally-brawl-nazi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see peaceful people abiding by the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, I'm sure you do, of course none are so blind as those who choose not to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nothing to see, unless you're a deusional commie..which you are.
> 
> Which of those guys is breaking a law in the picture?
Click to expand...

That depends....is "No Hitler haircuts allowed" a law?


----------



## Synthaholic

Mortimer said:


> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?


Because the administration has allowed it. If you don't protect your house, the cockroaches and rats will move in.  Here, they were welcomed in because a click from a cockroach is the same as a click from a decent person.


----------



## impuretrash

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> That depends....is "No Hitler haircuts allowed" a law?



hitler youth undercut. Fashy fashion.


----------



## Wry Catcher

koshergrl said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Alt. Right is composed of angry, mostly white men, who do not have an affinity for the law, and have a predisposition for violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except there is not much to back up that self serving definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidence you want, evidence you get:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com/2017/8/12/16138132/charlottesville-rally-brawl-nazi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see peaceful people abiding by the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, I'm sure you do, of course none are so blind as those who choose not to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nothing to see, unless you're a deusional commie..which you are.
> 
> Which of those guys is breaking a law in the picture?
Click to expand...


I'm a "commie", good to know!   Thanks for sharing and proving once again you have no clue.  

\BTW, you never responded to the question:

 "why would someone who goes by the nom de plume koshergirl be a bigot, and support the discrimination of others do to their color, creed or sexual orientation?


----------



## impuretrash

Wry Catcher said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except there is not much to back up that self serving definition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence you want, evidence you get:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com/2017/8/12/16138132/charlottesville-rally-brawl-nazi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see peaceful people abiding by the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, I'm sure you do, of course none are so blind as those who choose not to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nothing to see, unless you're a deusional commie..which you are.
> 
> Which of those guys is breaking a law in the picture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a "commie", good to know!   Thanks for sharing and proving once again you have no clue.
> 
> \BTW, you never responded to the question:
> 
> "why would someone who goes by the nom de plume koshergirl be a bigot, and support the discrimination of others do to their color, creed or sexual orientation?
Click to expand...



ANSWER MY QUESTION, CUCK


----------



## koshergrl

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except there is not much to back up that self serving definition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence you want, evidence you get:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com/2017/8/12/16138132/charlottesville-rally-brawl-nazi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see peaceful people abiding by the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, I'm sure you do, of course none are so blind as those who choose not to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nothing to see, unless you're a deusional commie..which you are.
> 
> Which of those guys is breaking a law in the picture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That depends....is "No Hitler haircuts allowed" a law?
Click to expand...


Nope, or all the commie dykes would be in prison or dead:


----------



## Wry Catcher

defcon4 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for his definition of "alt right". As I suspected, it's anybody to the right of communism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alt. Right is composed of angry, mostly white men, who do not have an affinity for the law, and have a predisposition for violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely and let me illustrate your well documented claim.
Click to expand...


Did the word "MOSTLY" skip over your head?  "mostly white men" was my comment bozo, to bad you never attended college and never learned to read with comprehension.

Or else you are a damn liar, and not a very good one.

Violence and vandalism is never appropriate and never successful in changing the conversation to benefit those who engage in violent paroxysms.


----------



## miketx

Wry Catcher said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for his definition of "alt right". As I suspected, it's anybody to the right of communism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alt. Right is composed of angry, mostly white men, who do not have an affinity for the law, and have a predisposition for violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely and let me illustrate your well documented claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did the word "MOSTLY" skip over your head?  "mostly white men" was my comment bozo, to bad you never attended college and never learned to read with comprehension.
> 
> Or else you are a damn liar, and not a very good one.
> 
> Violence and vandalism is never appropriate and never successful in changing the conversation to benefit those who engage in violent paroxysms.
Click to expand...

Why are you calling him a liberal?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

koshergrl said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence you want, evidence you get:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com/2017/8/12/16138132/charlottesville-rally-brawl-nazi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see peaceful people abiding by the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, I'm sure you do, of course none are so blind as those who choose not to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nothing to see, unless you're a deusional commie..which you are.
> 
> Which of those guys is breaking a law in the picture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That depends....is "No Hitler haircuts allowed" a law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, or all the commie dykes would be in prison or dead:
Click to expand...

Doubtful, as they are typically way more educated and successful than the white trash in those pictures.  This will be a fight fought by meeting argument with argument, not by meeting college kids with torches and riot armor.


----------



## Wry Catcher

impuretrash said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence you want, evidence you get:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com/2017/8/12/16138132/charlottesville-rally-brawl-nazi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see peaceful people abiding by the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, I'm sure you do, of course none are so blind as those who choose not to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nothing to see, unless you're a deusional commie..which you are.
> 
> Which of those guys is breaking a law in the picture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a "commie", good to know!   Thanks for sharing and proving once again you have no clue.
> 
> \BTW, you never responded to the question:
> 
> "why would someone who goes by the nom de plume koshergirl be a bigot, and support the discrimination of others do to their color, creed or sexual orientation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ANSWER MY QUESTION, CUCK
Click to expand...


Why did you ask a stupid question?  Take this as a rhetorical ?, the reason is obvious.


----------



## impuretrash

Wry Catcher said:


> the reason is obvious.



Maybe to autistic people like you, but the rest of us fully functioning humans need you to elaborate.


----------



## koshergrl

Wry Catcher said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see peaceful people abiding by the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I'm sure you do, of course none are so blind as those who choose not to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nothing to see, unless you're a deusional commie..which you are.
> 
> Which of those guys is breaking a law in the picture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a "commie", good to know!   Thanks for sharing and proving once again you have no clue.
> 
> \BTW, you never responded to the question:
> 
> "why would someone who goes by the nom de plume koshergirl be a bigot, and support the discrimination of others do to their color, creed or sexual orientation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ANSWER MY QUESTION, CUCK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did you ask a stupid question?  Take this as a rhetorical ?, the reason is obvious.
Click to expand...


And yet you can't answer it.


----------



## Wry Catcher

koshergrl said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I'm sure you do, of course none are so blind as those who choose not to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing to see, unless you're a deusional commie..which you are.
> 
> Which of those guys is breaking a law in the picture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a "commie", good to know!   Thanks for sharing and proving once again you have no clue.
> 
> \BTW, you never responded to the question:
> 
> "why would someone who goes by the nom de plume koshergirl be a bigot, and support the discrimination of others do to their color, creed or sexual orientation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ANSWER MY QUESTION, CUCK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did you ask a stupid question?  Take this as a rhetorical ?, the reason is obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet you can't answer it.
Click to expand...


I'd accuse you of playing stupid too, but I know you're not playing.


----------



## Muhammed

fncceo said:


> I'm just here to laugh at the pics you post.


...and fbj threads.


----------



## Muhammed

K9Buck said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt said you guys are not nice or that I dont like the forum, but I noticed many users with alt-right views. And there is only one black guy "Asclepias". So I was curious, but I like the forum and as long no one insults me or mistreats Im fine with different views.
> 
> 
> 
> So where do you work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of your business, you also already stereotyped me because of my ancestry. No need to discuss with you. You want to say that Im a leech and a "Gypsy"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you don't work. You said it, I didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I never said that. You said that now, but I know why you ask. You want to trap me into something, that Im a bad person, you already hate me because Im Roma and are prejudiced. Fuck off, I noticed you before, You insulted me often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just curious.  What is "Roma"?
Click to expand...

It's a type of tomato with lots of pulp that is great for making spaghetti sauce.


----------



## Bleipriester

Mortimer said:


> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?


Its when other platforms exclude right-wingers. Those who don´t get more of them. Also, among political interested people there are naturally more right-wingers than among the not interested.


----------



## K9Buck

koshergrl said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I'm sure you do, of course none are so blind as those who choose not to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing to see, unless you're a deusional commie..which you are.
> 
> Which of those guys is breaking a law in the picture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a "commie", good to know!   Thanks for sharing and proving once again you have no clue.
> 
> \BTW, you never responded to the question:
> 
> "why would someone who goes by the nom de plume koshergirl be a bigot, and support the discrimination of others do to their color, creed or sexual orientation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ANSWER MY QUESTION, CUCK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did you ask a stupid question?  Take this as a rhetorical ?, the reason is obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet you can't answer it.
Click to expand...


Liberals don't answer questions.


----------



## Wry Catcher

K9Buck said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing to see, unless you're a deusional commie..which you are.
> 
> Which of those guys is breaking a law in the picture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a "commie", good to know!   Thanks for sharing and proving once again you have no clue.
> 
> \BTW, you never responded to the question:
> 
> "why would someone who goes by the nom de plume koshergirl be a bigot, and support the discrimination of others do to their color, creed or sexual orientation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ANSWER MY QUESTION, CUCK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did you ask a stupid question?  Take this as a rhetorical ?, the reason is obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet you can't answer it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberals don't answer questions.
Click to expand...


Sure we do, example to follow:

Q.  Why do Right Wingers lie

A.  Right wingers lie because the truth makes them very uncomfortable, especially when everything they've been told to believe is false.

Examples, Right wingers believe:

Tax cuts increase revenue
Contraceptives are a form of abortion
Guns prevent murders
Brinkmanship trumps diplomacy
Trump tells the truth


----------



## impuretrash

Wry Catcher said:


> Sure we do, example to follow:
> 
> Q.  Why do Right Wingers lie
> 
> A.  Right wingers lie because the truth makes them very uncomfortable, especially when everything they've been told to believe is false.
> 
> Examples, Right wingers believe:
> 
> Tax cuts increase revenue
> Contraceptives are a form of abortion
> Guns prevent murders
> Brinkmanship trumps diplomacy
> Trump tells the truth



Nice broad brush you've got there.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

impuretrash said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure we do, example to follow:
> 
> Q.  Why do Right Wingers lie
> 
> A.  Right wingers lie because the truth makes them very uncomfortable, especially when everything they've been told to believe is false.
> 
> Examples, Right wingers believe:
> 
> Tax cuts increase revenue
> Contraceptives are a form of abortion
> Guns prevent murders
> Brinkmanship trumps diplomacy
> Trump tells the truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice broad brush you've got there.
Click to expand...

THANK GOODNESS you never engage in such over-generalization!  *audible eyeroll


----------



## Toro

Mortimer said:


> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?



It's because most alt-righters are either white old people scared of darkies and the future or are white unemployed losers with low self esteem.


----------



## impuretrash

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> THANK GOODNESS you never engage in such over-generalization!  *audible eyeroll



When did I ever?


----------



## koshergrl

Toro said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's because most alt-righters are either white old people scared of darkies and the future or are white unemployed losers with low self esteem.
Click to expand...

You call black people darkies?

How racist of you. You do realize that's hate speech, right?

Please define "alt right". Thank you.


----------



## Toro

koshergrl said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's because most alt-righters are either white old people scared of darkies and the future or are white unemployed losers with low self esteem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You call black people darkies?
> 
> How racist of you. You do realize that's hate speech, right?
> 
> Please define "alt right". Thank you.
Click to expand...


I didn't want to say "n!ggers" like most of the alt-right.

The definition of "alt-right" is anti-intellectual, crazy conservatives who think whites are under attack, think Putin is a great leader, and believe in bizarre conspiracy theories such as Obama was born in Kenya.


----------



## impuretrash

Toro said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's because most alt-righters are either white old people scared of darkies and the future or are white unemployed losers with low self esteem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You call black people darkies?
> 
> How racist of you. You do realize that's hate speech, right?
> 
> Please define "alt right". Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't want to say "n!ggers" like most of the alt-right.
> 
> The definition of "alt-right" is anti-intellectual, crazy conservatives who think whites are under attack, think Putin is a great leader, and believe in bizarre conspiracy theories such as Obama was born in Kenya.
Click to expand...


----------



## koshergrl

Are these *darkies* alt right?


----------



## koshergrl

Toro said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's because most alt-righters are either white old people scared of darkies and the future or are white unemployed losers with low self esteem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You call black people darkies?
> 
> How racist of you. You do realize that's hate speech, right?
> 
> Please define "alt right". Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't want to say "n!ggers" like most of the alt-right.
> 
> The definition of "alt-right" is anti-intellectual, crazy conservatives who think whites are under attack, think Putin is a great leader, and believe in bizarre conspiracy theories such as Obama was born in Kenya.
Click to expand...


Lol. 

In other words, a figment of your imagination. 

I've done a search of the racist terms you like to chirrup, and then accuse others of using. 95 percent on this forum come from lefties who claim others are racist. 

Like you and ravtard. YOu love using those terms. Nobody else does. And you use them liberally, pun intended. 

Btw, you sound as crazy as the rest of the antifa fools screeching around. You just know you hate, you don't even know what it is that you hate..you just know it's somebody else's fault. Loser.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

koshergrl said:


> Are these *darkies* alt right?


Carson: yes

Thomas: no

Rice: no

Sheriff Idiotboy: yes


----------



## Toro

koshergrl said:


> Are these *darkies* alt right?



People of low intelligence like yourself are unable to discern complex levels of language.


----------



## Toro

koshergrl said:


> Lol.
> 
> In other words, a figment of your imagination.
> 
> I've done a search of the racist terms you like to chirrup, and then accuse others of using. 95 percent on this forum come from lefties who claim others are racist.
> 
> Like you and ravtard. YOu love using those terms. Nobody else does. And you use them liberally, pun intended.
> 
> Btw, you sound as crazy as the rest of the antifa fools screeching around. You just know you hate, you don't even know what it is that you hate..you just know it's somebody else's fault. Loser.



See post above.


----------



## impuretrash

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are these *darkies* alt right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carson: yes
> 
> Thomas: no
> 
> Rice: no
> 
> Sheriff Idiotboy: yes
Click to expand...


If it you ain't white
You can't be alt-right


----------



## Toro

impuretrash said:


> If it you ain't white
> You can't be alt-right



At least you are an honest racist, YouArePureTrailerTrash.

Unlike the lowlife hater, alliebabble, who thinks handicapped kids are sub-human.


----------



## koshergrl

Toro said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it you ain't white
> You can't be alt-right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least you are an honest racist, YouArePureTrailerTrash.
> 
> Unlike the lowlife hater, alliebabble, who thinks handicapped kids are sub-human.
Click to expand...

   

No, I don't want them slaughtered. I think they have value. 

Unlike you.


----------



## sealybobo

Mortimer said:


> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?


I don't feel they have taken over.

People like you exaggerate their numbers. They are really a small minority. A fringe group. You overestimate their numbers.

Trump was a big fu to the establishment. Many of them aren't racist but are sick of being called racists.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

impuretrash said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are these *darkies* alt right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carson: yes
> 
> Thomas: no
> 
> Rice: no
> 
> Sheriff Idiotboy: yes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it you ain't white
> You can't be alt-right
Click to expand...

"
If it you ain't white
You can't be alt-right

"

100% incorrect.


----------



## Wry Catcher

impuretrash said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure we do, example to follow:
> 
> Q.  Why do Right Wingers lie
> 
> A.  Right wingers lie because the truth makes them very uncomfortable, especially when everything they've been told to believe is false.
> 
> Examples, Right wingers believe:
> 
> Tax cuts increase revenue
> Contraceptives are a form of abortion
> Guns prevent murders
> Brinkmanship trumps diplomacy
> Trump tells the truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice broad brush you've got there.
Click to expand...


Yep, the truth made you uncomfortable (I'd write it created cognitive dissonance, sadly there seems to be no cognition in any of your posts).


----------



## Wry Catcher

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure we do, example to follow:
> 
> Q.  Why do Right Wingers lie
> 
> A.  Right wingers lie because the truth makes them very uncomfortable, especially when everything they've been told to believe is false.
> 
> Examples, Right wingers believe:
> 
> Tax cuts increase revenue
> Contraceptives are a form of abortion
> Guns prevent murders
> Brinkmanship trumps diplomacy
> Trump tells the truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice broad brush you've got there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANK GOODNESS you never engage in such over-generalization!  *audible eyeroll
Click to expand...


Mea culpa, be honest now, which one do you not believe?


----------



## Wry Catcher

sealybobo said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't feel they have taken over.
> 
> People like you exaggerate their numbers. They are really a small minority. A fringe group. You overestimate their numbers.
> 
> Trump was a big fu to the establishment. Many of them aren't racist but are sick of being called racists.
Click to expand...


In short, they are the LOUD minority.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Wry Catcher said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure we do, example to follow:
> 
> Q.  Why do Right Wingers lie
> 
> A.  Right wingers lie because the truth makes them very uncomfortable, especially when everything they've been told to believe is false.
> 
> Examples, Right wingers believe:
> 
> Tax cuts increase revenue
> Contraceptives are a form of abortion
> Guns prevent murders
> Brinkmanship trumps diplomacy
> Trump tells the truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice broad brush you've got there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANK GOODNESS you never engage in such over-generalization!  *audible eyeroll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mea culpa, be honest now, which one do you not believe?
Click to expand...

Um... all of them?  wha?


----------



## Wry Catcher

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure we do, example to follow:
> 
> Q.  Why do Right Wingers lie
> 
> A.  Right wingers lie because the truth makes them very uncomfortable, especially when everything they've been told to believe is false.
> 
> Examples, Right wingers believe:
> 
> Tax cuts increase revenue
> Contraceptives are a form of abortion
> Guns prevent murders
> Brinkmanship trumps diplomacy
> Trump tells the truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice broad brush you've got there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANK GOODNESS you never engage in such over-generalization!  *audible eyeroll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mea culpa, be honest now, which one do you not believe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um... all of them?  wha?
Click to expand...


Apparently you're not a Trump supporter, though you may be not telling the truth.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Wry Catcher said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure we do, example to follow:
> 
> Q.  Why do Right Wingers lie
> 
> A.  Right wingers lie because the truth makes them very uncomfortable, especially when everything they've been told to believe is false.
> 
> Examples, Right wingers believe:
> 
> Tax cuts increase revenue
> Contraceptives are a form of abortion
> Guns prevent murders
> Brinkmanship trumps diplomacy
> Trump tells the truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice broad brush you've got there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANK GOODNESS you never engage in such over-generalization!  *audible eyeroll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mea culpa, be honest now, which one do you not believe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um... all of them?  wha?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you're not a Trump supporter, though you may be not telling the truth.
Click to expand...

Looking at the convo, I'm pretty sure you meant to post to Impuretrash.


----------



## impuretrash

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> "
> If it you ain't white
> You can't be alt-right
> 
> "
> 
> 100% incorrect.



The alt-right is not a catch-all for right wingers. It's an organized movement explicitly for and by white people. It's sort of like BLM for white folks but justified and non violent.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

impuretrash said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> "
> If it you ain't white
> You can't be alt-right
> 
> "
> 
> 100% incorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The alt-right is not a catch-all for right wingers. It's an organized movement explicitly for and by white people. It's sort of like BLM for white folks but justified and non violent.
Click to expand...

Oh my, the bullshit is strong in this one....


----------



## Correll

Wry Catcher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for his definition of "alt right". As I suspected, it's anybody to the right of communism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alt. Right is composed of angry, mostly white men, who do not have an affinity for the law, and have a predisposition for violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except there is not much to back up that self serving definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidence you want, evidence you get:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com/2017/8/12/16138132/charlottesville-rally-brawl-nazi
Click to expand...


Only one of them looks angry, maybe, and I don't see any violence. What exactly do you think you just demonstrated?


----------



## impuretrash

Wry Catcher said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure we do, example to follow:
> 
> Q.  Why do Right Wingers lie
> 
> A.  Right wingers lie because the truth makes them very uncomfortable, especially when everything they've been told to believe is false.
> 
> Examples, Right wingers believe:
> 
> Tax cuts increase revenue
> Contraceptives are a form of abortion
> Guns prevent murders
> Brinkmanship trumps diplomacy
> Trump tells the truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice broad brush you've got there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, the truth made you uncomfortable (I'd write it created cognitive dissonance, sadly there seems to be no cognition in any of your posts).
Click to expand...


Wall street values are cancer
Abortion is abortion.
Guns are for protection and hunting 
The democrats and republicans have driven this country to the brink
If he doesn't keep his promises, he can eat a bag of dicks


----------



## Correll

impuretrash said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> "
> If it you ain't white
> You can't be alt-right
> 
> "
> 
> 100% incorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The alt-right is not a catch-all for right wingers. It's an organized movement explicitly for and by white people. It's sort of like BLM for white folks but justified and non violent.
Click to expand...


I've never seen any indication that the Alt Right is limited to white people. 

Plenty of room in Libertarianism and Men's RIghts, for two obvious examples, for minorities.


----------



## impuretrash

Correll said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> "
> If it you ain't white
> You can't be alt-right
> 
> "
> 
> 100% incorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The alt-right is not a catch-all for right wingers. It's an organized movement explicitly for and by white people. It's sort of like BLM for white folks but justified and non violent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never seen any indication that the Alt Right is limited to white people.
> 
> Plenty of room in Libertarianism and Men's RIghts, for two obvious examples, for minorities.
Click to expand...


You know nothing.


----------



## MaryL

Mortimer said:


> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?


Is it? Got proof to back that up? I mean independently verifiable actual PROOF.


----------



## deanrd

Mortimer said:


> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?


It's more of a reflection of what Russia thinks of America.


----------



## Correll

impuretrash said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> "
> If it you ain't white
> You can't be alt-right
> 
> "
> 
> 100% incorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The alt-right is not a catch-all for right wingers. It's an organized movement explicitly for and by white people. It's sort of like BLM for white folks but justified and non violent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never seen any indication that the Alt Right is limited to white people.
> 
> Plenty of room in Libertarianism and Men's RIghts, for two obvious examples, for minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know nothing.
Click to expand...



Libertarians and Men RIght's are both solid parts of the Alt Right, are they not?

And no reason at all for minorities to not be in there.


----------



## Mortimer

MaryL said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> Is it? Got proof to back that up? I mean independently verifiable actual PROOF.
Click to expand...


Hi MaryL. I really dont know, it is a question not a statement. I dont know whether it is or not, thats why I ask. Well the forum allows everyone to express his views, or I wouldnt be allowed here if it were like Stormfront but I noticed many or majority are Pro-Trump dont like Obama and Hillary etc. I dont know if that qualifies them exactly as "alt-right" though.


----------



## impuretrash

Correll said:


> Libertarians and Men RIght's are both solid parts of the Alt Right, are they not?
> 
> And no reason at all for minorities to not be in there.



lol...no.


----------



## MaryL

Mortimer said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> Is it? Got proof to back that up? I mean independently verifiable actual PROOF.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi MaryL. I really dont know, it is a question not a statement. I dont know whether it is or not, thats why I ask. Well the forum allows everyone to express his views, or I wouldnt be allowed here if it were like Stormfront but I noticed many or majority are Pro-Trump dont like Obama and Hillary etc. I dont know if that qualifies them exactly as "alt-right" though.
Click to expand...

I voted for Trump, and back in 09' when I first signed on this board, liberals were predominate. I love liberalism, but it has been corrupted and has become a weird mockery of itself. Namaste, Mitzva . Liberals have become this weird  socialist fascist that say they hate fascism. Libs have become the very thing they hate.


----------



## K9Buck

Mortimer said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> Is it? Got proof to back that up? I mean independently verifiable actual PROOF.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi MaryL. I really dont know, it is a question not a statement. I dont know whether it is or not, thats why I ask. Well the forum allows everyone to express his views, or I wouldnt be allowed here if it were like Stormfront but I noticed many or majority are Pro-Trump dont like Obama and Hillary etc. I dont know if that qualifies them exactly as "alt-right" though.
Click to expand...


Hillary is a career criminal and a serial liar.  Why should anyone "like" her, let alone vote for her?


----------



## K9Buck

MaryL said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> Is it? Got proof to back that up? I mean independently verifiable actual PROOF.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi MaryL. I really dont know, it is a question not a statement. I dont know whether it is or not, thats why I ask. Well the forum allows everyone to express his views, or I wouldnt be allowed here if it were like Stormfront but I noticed many or majority are Pro-Trump dont like Obama and Hillary etc. I dont know if that qualifies them exactly as "alt-right" though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I voted for Trump, and back in 09' when I first signed on this board, liberals were predominate. I love liberalism, but it has been corrupted and has become a weird mockery of itself. Namaste, Mitzva . Liberals have become this weird  socialist fascist that say they hate fascism. Libs have become the very thing they hate.
Click to expand...


Liberalism has morphed into cultural fascism/marxism for many on the left.  Any man who says he "self-identifies" as a woman is ENTITLED to share a bathroom or shower with a little girl and anyone who objects to such an arrangement is a homophobic bigot!  Anyone who thinks America should have immigration policies is a xenophobic bigot.  Anyone who is a white, heterosexual Christian is some sort of an abomination.


----------



## MaryL

I have to hide in closet as a Trump voter. I fear from the wonderful all embracing liberals that are really small minded  vicious conformists. Liberals scare me. They remind me of Soviet era apparatchiks. That isn't what America is about.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

MaryL said:


> I have to hide in closet as a Trump voter. I fear from the wonderful all embracing liberals that are really small minded  vicious conformists. Liberals scare me. They remind me of Soviet era apparatchiks. That isn't what America is about.





MaryL said:


> I have to hide in closet as a Trump voter. I fear from the wonderful all embracing liberals that are really small minded  vicious conformists. Liberals scare me. They remind me of Soviet era apparatchiks. That isn't what America is about.


Clearly , the whole world is gone mad, and you are one of the few sane ones left.


----------



## K9Buck

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to hide in closet as a Trump voter. I fear from the wonderful all embracing liberals that are really small minded  vicious conformists. Liberals scare me. They remind me of Soviet era apparatchiks. That isn't what America is about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to hide in closet as a Trump voter. I fear from the wonderful all embracing liberals that are really small minded  vicious conformists. Liberals scare me. They remind me of Soviet era apparatchiks. That isn't what America is about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly , the whole world is gone mad, and you are one of the few sane ones left.
Click to expand...


If 100 Trump supporters planned a rally, 1000 of your loving friends would show up to attack them.  I know you don't care.  Just don't act butthurt when someone plows a car into a group of your Nazi allies.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

K9Buck said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to hide in closet as a Trump voter. I fear from the wonderful all embracing liberals that are really small minded  vicious conformists. Liberals scare me. They remind me of Soviet era apparatchiks. That isn't what America is about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to hide in closet as a Trump voter. I fear from the wonderful all embracing liberals that are really small minded  vicious conformists. Liberals scare me. They remind me of Soviet era apparatchiks. That isn't what America is about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly , the whole world is gone mad, and you are one of the few sane ones left.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If 100 Trump supporters planned a rally, 1000 of your loving friends would show up to attack them.  I know you don't care.  Just don't act butthurt when someone plows a car into a group of your Nazi allies.
Click to expand...

You are skilled at creating little boogeymen to scare yourself. Exactly zero of my friends would show up to counter protest a Trump rally. Settle down.


----------



## K9Buck

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to hide in closet as a Trump voter. I fear from the wonderful all embracing liberals that are really small minded  vicious conformists. Liberals scare me. They remind me of Soviet era apparatchiks. That isn't what America is about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to hide in closet as a Trump voter. I fear from the wonderful all embracing liberals that are really small minded  vicious conformists. Liberals scare me. They remind me of Soviet era apparatchiks. That isn't what America is about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly , the whole world is gone mad, and you are one of the few sane ones left.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If 100 Trump supporters planned a rally, 1000 of your loving friends would show up to attack them.  I know you don't care.  Just don't act butthurt when someone plows a car into a group of your Nazi allies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are skilled at creating little boogeymen to scare yourself. Exactly zero of my friends would show up to counter protest a Trump rally. Settle down.
Click to expand...


You have friends?  

If the left is so peaceful, why did Ben Shapiro need an army of protection?  You see, you are unwilling to acknowledge that many on the left engage in violent suppression of their political opponents.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

K9Buck said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to hide in closet as a Trump voter. I fear from the wonderful all embracing liberals that are really small minded  vicious conformists. Liberals scare me. They remind me of Soviet era apparatchiks. That isn't what America is about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to hide in closet as a Trump voter. I fear from the wonderful all embracing liberals that are really small minded  vicious conformists. Liberals scare me. They remind me of Soviet era apparatchiks. That isn't what America is about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly , the whole world is gone mad, and you are one of the few sane ones left.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If 100 Trump supporters planned a rally, 1000 of your loving friends would show up to attack them.  I know you don't care.  Just don't act butthurt when someone plows a car into a group of your Nazi allies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are skilled at creating little boogeymen to scare yourself. Exactly zero of my friends would show up to counter protest a Trump rally. Settle down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have friends?
> 
> If the left is so peaceful, why did Ben Shapiro need an army of protection?  You see, you are unwilling to acknowledge that many on the left engage in violent suppression of their political opponents.
Click to expand...

Ugh.. your monolithic thinking produces pain... "the left"...you're like a damn parrot with two buttons in his cage, one zaps him, one feeds him...


----------



## K9Buck

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to hide in closet as a Trump voter. I fear from the wonderful all embracing liberals that are really small minded  vicious conformists. Liberals scare me. They remind me of Soviet era apparatchiks. That isn't what America is about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to hide in closet as a Trump voter. I fear from the wonderful all embracing liberals that are really small minded  vicious conformists. Liberals scare me. They remind me of Soviet era apparatchiks. That isn't what America is about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly , the whole world is gone mad, and you are one of the few sane ones left.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If 100 Trump supporters planned a rally, 1000 of your loving friends would show up to attack them.  I know you don't care.  Just don't act butthurt when someone plows a car into a group of your Nazi allies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are skilled at creating little boogeymen to scare yourself. Exactly zero of my friends would show up to counter protest a Trump rally. Settle down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have friends?
> 
> If the left is so peaceful, why did Ben Shapiro need an army of protection?  You see, you are unwilling to acknowledge that many on the left engage in violent suppression of their political opponents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ugh.. your monolithic thinking produces pain... "the left"...you're like a damn parrot with two buttons in his cage, one zaps him, one feeds him...
Click to expand...


So the left is peaceful and respects conservative gatherings?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

K9Buck said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly , the whole world is gone mad, and you are one of the few sane ones left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If 100 Trump supporters planned a rally, 1000 of your loving friends would show up to attack them.  I know you don't care.  Just don't act butthurt when someone plows a car into a group of your Nazi allies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are skilled at creating little boogeymen to scare yourself. Exactly zero of my friends would show up to counter protest a Trump rally. Settle down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have friends?
> 
> If the left is so peaceful, why did Ben Shapiro need an army of protection?  You see, you are unwilling to acknowledge that many on the left engage in violent suppression of their political opponents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ugh.. your monolithic thinking produces pain... "the left"...you're like a damn parrot with two buttons in his cage, one zaps him, one feeds him...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the left is peaceful and respects conservative gatherings?
Click to expand...

oh the pain..."the left" monolith.... set 'em up, knock 'em down...zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## K9Buck

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> If 100 Trump supporters planned a rally, 1000 of your loving friends would show up to attack them.  I know you don't care.  Just don't act butthurt when someone plows a car into a group of your Nazi allies.
> 
> 
> 
> You are skilled at creating little boogeymen to scare yourself. Exactly zero of my friends would show up to counter protest a Trump rally. Settle down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have friends?
> 
> If the left is so peaceful, why did Ben Shapiro need an army of protection?  You see, you are unwilling to acknowledge that many on the left engage in violent suppression of their political opponents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ugh.. your monolithic thinking produces pain... "the left"...you're like a damn parrot with two buttons in his cage, one zaps him, one feeds him...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the left is peaceful and respects conservative gatherings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh the pain..."the left" monolith.... set 'em up, knock 'em down...zzzzzzzzzz
Click to expand...


Hey k*nt, did Cal Berkley need a huge security force when Ben Shapiro spoke there recently?  Cue the k*nt act.


----------



## Oldstyle

BlackFlag said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can any of you liberals tell us why team Obama lied about the YouTube video being the motivating factor in the Benghazi attack?  Cue the k*nt act.  Liberals don't like truthful discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> Over 100 cities held protests over the video.  So it looks like your embarrassing, inbred bitchass can go ahead and fuck yourself.
Click to expand...


Was one of them Benghazi?  Because if it WASN'T, BlackFlag...then team Obama used that narrative to deceive the American people about what really took place in Benghazi!  What's worse however...is that they also used that narrative to deceive the families of the four Americans who died in that planned terror attack!  

That takes a level of sleaziness that's hard to comprehend.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

K9Buck said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are skilled at creating little boogeymen to scare yourself. Exactly zero of my friends would show up to counter protest a Trump rally. Settle down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have friends?
> 
> If the left is so peaceful, why did Ben Shapiro need an army of protection?  You see, you are unwilling to acknowledge that many on the left engage in violent suppression of their political opponents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ugh.. your monolithic thinking produces pain... "the left"...you're like a damn parrot with two buttons in his cage, one zaps him, one feeds him...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the left is peaceful and respects conservative gatherings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh the pain..."the left" monolith.... set 'em up, knock 'em down...zzzzzzzzzz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey k*nt, did Cal Berkley need a huge security force when Ben Shapiro spoke there recently?  Cue the k*nt act.
Click to expand...

Again, I'm not the liberal you are looking for.  I think Berkeley needed to atone for its complicity in censorship, and I think they are trying. I'm in the camp that thinks having fucked up people like Milo (precisely because they have a following) speak at universities.  that is what universities are for, isn't it?  Exchange of ideas.  Protests are fine, but not de facto censorship via silencing. Here is the opportunity to shine a spotlight right on these people, let it happen ya snowflakes.


----------



## Spare_change

Mortimer said:


> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?


Because the left doesn't know enough words to put together a coherent sentence.


----------



## Correll

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to hide in closet as a Trump voter. I fear from the wonderful all embracing liberals that are really small minded  vicious conformists. Liberals scare me. They remind me of Soviet era apparatchiks. That isn't what America is about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to hide in closet as a Trump voter. I fear from the wonderful all embracing liberals that are really small minded  vicious conformists. Liberals scare me. They remind me of Soviet era apparatchiks. That isn't what America is about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly , the whole world is gone mad, and you are one of the few sane ones left.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If 100 Trump supporters planned a rally, 1000 of your loving friends would show up to attack them.  I know you don't care.  Just don't act butthurt when someone plows a car into a group of your Nazi allies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are skilled at creating little boogeymen to scare yourself. Exactly zero of my friends would show up to counter protest a Trump rally. Settle down.
Click to expand...



You need to pay more attention to your allies.


----------



## K9Buck

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have friends?
> 
> If the left is so peaceful, why did Ben Shapiro need an army of protection?  You see, you are unwilling to acknowledge that many on the left engage in violent suppression of their political opponents.
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh.. your monolithic thinking produces pain... "the left"...you're like a damn parrot with two buttons in his cage, one zaps him, one feeds him...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the left is peaceful and respects conservative gatherings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh the pain..."the left" monolith.... set 'em up, knock 'em down...zzzzzzzzzz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey k*nt, did Cal Berkley need a huge security force when Ben Shapiro spoke there recently?  Cue the k*nt act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I'm not the liberal you are looking for.  I think Berkeley needed to atone for its complicity in censorship, and I think they are trying. I'm in the camp that thinks having fucked up people like Milo (precisely because they have a following) speak at universities.  that is what universities are for, isn't it?  Exchange of ideas.  Protests are fine, but not de facto censorship via silencing. Here is the opportunity to shine a spotlight right on these people, let it happen ya snowflakes.
Click to expand...


It's not just violent leftists, but mainstream university officials too who adamantly want to silence views with which they disagree.  The right has some loons too, but they're not engaged in the same numbers of nationwide, physical attacks upon their opponents like the left nor is there any credible movement to silence the left.


----------



## Cossack1483

Probably because Whites are deciding to go their own way.  A WEXIT seems to be in order.  The multi culti environ gets very tiring ; let's face it , the blax have given us the blues.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Correll said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to hide in closet as a Trump voter. I fear from the wonderful all embracing liberals that are really small minded  vicious conformists. Liberals scare me. They remind me of Soviet era apparatchiks. That isn't what America is about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to hide in closet as a Trump voter. I fear from the wonderful all embracing liberals that are really small minded  vicious conformists. Liberals scare me. They remind me of Soviet era apparatchiks. That isn't what America is about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly , the whole world is gone mad, and you are one of the few sane ones left.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If 100 Trump supporters planned a rally, 1000 of your loving friends would show up to attack them.  I know you don't care.  Just don't act butthurt when someone plows a car into a group of your Nazi allies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are skilled at creating little boogeymen to scare yourself. Exactly zero of my friends would show up to counter protest a Trump rally. Settle down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You need to pay more attention to your allies.
Click to expand...

As do you:


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

K9Buck said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh.. your monolithic thinking produces pain... "the left"...you're like a damn parrot with two buttons in his cage, one zaps him, one feeds him...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the left is peaceful and respects conservative gatherings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh the pain..."the left" monolith.... set 'em up, knock 'em down...zzzzzzzzzz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey k*nt, did Cal Berkley need a huge security force when Ben Shapiro spoke there recently?  Cue the k*nt act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I'm not the liberal you are looking for.  I think Berkeley needed to atone for its complicity in censorship, and I think they are trying. I'm in the camp that thinks having fucked up people like Milo (precisely because they have a following) speak at universities.  that is what universities are for, isn't it?  Exchange of ideas.  Protests are fine, but not de facto censorship via silencing. Here is the opportunity to shine a spotlight right on these people, let it happen ya snowflakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not just violent leftists, but mainstream university officials too who adamantly want to silence views with which they disagree.  The right has some loons too, but they're not engaged in the same numbers of nationwide, physical attacks upon their opponents like the left nor is there any credible movement to silence the left.
Click to expand...

of course there is, it's just smaller in scope.. It's just that you won't find many universities. run by right wingers. Here is some data on it: Data on Campus Censorship Cases And don't call a counter protest "an attempt to silence". That's not only not a standard you want to live up to, it's also absurd, as a protest or a rally is a protest or a rally.


----------



## Correll

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to hide in closet as a Trump voter. I fear from the wonderful all embracing liberals that are really small minded  vicious conformists. Liberals scare me. They remind me of Soviet era apparatchiks. That isn't what America is about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to hide in closet as a Trump voter. I fear from the wonderful all embracing liberals that are really small minded  vicious conformists. Liberals scare me. They remind me of Soviet era apparatchiks. That isn't what America is about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly , the whole world is gone mad, and you are one of the few sane ones left.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If 100 Trump supporters planned a rally, 1000 of your loving friends would show up to attack them.  I know you don't care.  Just don't act butthurt when someone plows a car into a group of your Nazi allies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are skilled at creating little boogeymen to scare yourself. Exactly zero of my friends would show up to counter protest a Trump rally. Settle down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You need to pay more attention to your allies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As do you:
Click to expand...



The Klan? Insignificant fringe that is no ally of mine.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Correll said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly , the whole world is gone mad, and you are one of the few sane ones left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If 100 Trump supporters planned a rally, 1000 of your loving friends would show up to attack them.  I know you don't care.  Just don't act butthurt when someone plows a car into a group of your Nazi allies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are skilled at creating little boogeymen to scare yourself. Exactly zero of my friends would show up to counter protest a Trump rally. Settle down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You need to pay more attention to your allies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As do you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Klan? Insignificant fringe that is no ally of mine.
Click to expand...

If course they are, by your very own logic. Maybe next time give a thought to the stupid shit you say...


----------



## K9Buck

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the left is peaceful and respects conservative gatherings?
> 
> 
> 
> oh the pain..."the left" monolith.... set 'em up, knock 'em down...zzzzzzzzzz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey k*nt, did Cal Berkley need a huge security force when Ben Shapiro spoke there recently?  Cue the k*nt act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I'm not the liberal you are looking for.  I think Berkeley needed to atone for its complicity in censorship, and I think they are trying. I'm in the camp that thinks having fucked up people like Milo (precisely because they have a following) speak at universities.  that is what universities are for, isn't it?  Exchange of ideas.  Protests are fine, but not de facto censorship via silencing. Here is the opportunity to shine a spotlight right on these people, let it happen ya snowflakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not just violent leftists, but mainstream university officials too who adamantly want to silence views with which they disagree.  The right has some loons too, but they're not engaged in the same numbers of nationwide, physical attacks upon their opponents like the left nor is there any credible movement to silence the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course there is, it's just smaller in scope.. It's just that you won't find many universities. run by right wingers. Here is some data on it: Data on Campus Censorship Cases And don't call a counter protest "an attempt to silence". That's not only not a standard you want to live up to, it's also absurd, as a protest or a rally is a protest or a rally.
Click to expand...


Conservatives know that if they were a MAGA hat or shirt or attend a Trump rally, there's an excellent chance they will be assaulted.  Hence, many conservatives don't wear such items nor attend rallies.  I live in Florida and have a concealed-carry permit.  I don't attend rallies because I know there's a reasonable chance that I might have to shoot one of you dumb motherfuckers and it's not worth my trouble.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Oh buuuuuulshiiiit. Maybe you weren't paying attention to who was doing the assaulting at the Trump rallies last year. Hint: many of them had MAGA hats. You're just acting out your fantasy of using that penis extension of yours to put a hole in somebody. Join the Army, tough guy. They shoot back, so you might not find it as fun.


----------



## K9Buck

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oh buuuuuulshiiiit. Maybe you weren't paying attention to who was doing the assaulting at the Trump rallies last year. Hint: many of them had MAGA hats. You're just acting out your fantasy of using that penis extension of yours to put a hole in somebody. Join the Army, tough guy. They shoot back, so you might not find it as fun.



Libtards showed up at Trump events to cause trouble and start fights.  Where are all the examples of conservatives showing up at Hillary events to do the same?


----------



## Correll

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> If 100 Trump supporters planned a rally, 1000 of your loving friends would show up to attack them.  I know you don't care.  Just don't act butthurt when someone plows a car into a group of your Nazi allies.
> 
> 
> 
> You are skilled at creating little boogeymen to scare yourself. Exactly zero of my friends would show up to counter protest a Trump rally. Settle down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You need to pay more attention to your allies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As do you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Klan? Insignificant fringe that is no ally of mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If course they are, by your very own logic. Maybe next time give a thought to the stupid shit you say...
Click to expand...



Nothing in my logic justifies your idiotic statement, and if it did, you would have explained your idiotic statement. 


But you didn't, because you CAN'T.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

K9Buck said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh buuuuuulshiiiit. Maybe you weren't paying attention to who was doing the assaulting at the Trump rallies last year. Hint: many of them had MAGA hats. You're just acting out your fantasy of using that penis extension of yours to put a hole in somebody. Join the Army, tough guy. They shoot back, so you might not find it as fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Libtards showed up at Trump events to cause trouble and start fights.  Where are all the examples of conservatives showing up at Hillary events to do the same?
Click to expand...

No, don't convolute the subject. A yelling person is not the same as assault. In fact , that's exactly what you are saying the Trump people who are a'scared were planning to do, but are too a'scared to do, because they will be assaulted. I call bullshit on that.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Correll said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are skilled at creating little boogeymen to scare yourself. Exactly zero of my friends would show up to counter protest a Trump rally. Settle down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to pay more attention to your allies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As do you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Klan? Insignificant fringe that is no ally of mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If course they are, by your very own logic. Maybe next time give a thought to the stupid shit you say...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in my logic justifies your idiotic statement, and if it did, you would have explained your idiotic statement.
> 
> 
> But you didn't, because you CAN'T.
Click to expand...

You got your own goofy logic turned around on you, now you are complaining. You'll get over it


----------



## cnm

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> The alt-right is not a catch-all for right wingers. It's an organized movement explicitly for and by white people. It's sort of like BLM for white folks but justified and non violent.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my, the bullshit is strong in this one....
Click to expand...

I'd say he is the droid we're looking for...


----------



## cnm

sealybobo said:


> Trump was a big fu to the establishment. Many of them aren't racist but are sick of being called racists.


So they support racists. Well, one at least.


----------



## cnm

Mortimer said:


> Hi MaryL. I really dont know, it is a question not a statement. I dont know whether it is or not, thats why I ask. Well the forum allows everyone to express his views, or I wouldnt be allowed here if it were like Stormfront but I noticed many or majority are Pro-Trump dont like Obama and Hillary etc. I dont know if that qualifies them exactly as "alt-right" though.


Well you did make it a statement by begging the question as to whether USMB is an alt-right userbase in asking why it was an alt-right userbase.


----------



## Correll

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to pay more attention to your allies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As do you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Klan? Insignificant fringe that is no ally of mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If course they are, by your very own logic. Maybe next time give a thought to the stupid shit you say...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in my logic justifies your idiotic statement, and if it did, you would have explained your idiotic statement.
> 
> 
> But you didn't, because you CAN'T.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got your own goofy logic turned around on you, now you are complaining. You'll get over it
Click to expand...




You want to walk me though that, instead of making vague claims? 


Rhetorical question, I know you don't because you can't.


----------



## Correll

cnm said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was a big fu to the establishment. Many of them aren't racist but are sick of being called racists.
> 
> 
> 
> So they support racists. Well, one at least.
Click to expand...



Shove your race baiting up your ass.


----------



## sealybobo

cnm said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was a big fu to the establishment. Many of them aren't racist but are sick of being called racists.
> 
> 
> 
> So they support racists. Well, one at least.
Click to expand...

I don't even think Trump's racist. He's just courting their votes. 

Is Hillary a poor welfare bum? No but she courts them.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was a big fu to the establishment. Many of them aren't racist but are sick of being called racists.
> 
> 
> 
> So they support racists. Well, one at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Shove your race baiting up your ass.
Click to expand...

Trump played it right. He appealed to people who would show up and vote and Hillary's base didn't show up.

I can't believe poor people with free Obamacare didn't show up. The GOP should have repealed the aca


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was a big fu to the establishment. Many of them aren't racist but are sick of being called racists.
> 
> 
> 
> So they support racists. Well, one at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Shove your race baiting up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump played it right. He appealed to people who would show up and vote and Hillary's base didn't show up.
> 
> I can't believe poor people with free Obamacare didn't show up. The GOP should have repealed the aca
Click to expand...




HOw many of those voters in the Rust Belt that put Trump over the top, were generations old Blue Dog Democrats?


I don't know the numbers, but the Rust Belt I've seen I know a lot of Hillary's base did show up, they just voted for Trump.


Because of Trade and Immigration.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was a big fu to the establishment. Many of them aren't racist but are sick of being called racists.
> 
> 
> 
> So they support racists. Well, one at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't even think Trump's racist. He's just courting their votes.
> 
> Is Hillary a poor welfare bum? No but she courts them.
Click to expand...



Nothing of Trump's platform or campaign was "courting" racists.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was a big fu to the establishment. Many of them aren't racist but are sick of being called racists.
> 
> 
> 
> So they support racists. Well, one at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't even think Trump's racist. He's just courting their votes.
> 
> Is Hillary a poor welfare bum? No but she courts them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing of Trump's platform or campaign was "courting" racists.
Click to expand...

Oh bullshit.  Don't bullshit a bullshitter.  We all know he courted the white nationalists.  Straight out of Hitler's playbook.  Don't be naive.  But so what?  Do you know who that message appeals to?  All of us.  None of us, even sons of immigrants, want them to continue flooding the market with cheap labor.

Do you know who hates illegals?  Legal immigrants.  Even Mexican ones.  The illegals are driving down wages.

My favorite quote from a White Nationalist was that Trump handed his daughter over to a Jew.  LOL

Rally organizer: 'President let a Jew steal his daughter' | Daily Mail Online


----------



## sealybobo

And Trump defended these white nationalists.  

Trump: 'Not All' Protesters In Charlottesville Were White Supremacists

Really?  Then what were they doing there?

Trump Defends White-Nationalist Protesters: 'Some Very Fine People on Both Sides'

Don't want to piss off your base.


----------



## impuretrash

sealybobo said:


> And Trump defended these white nationalists.
> 
> Trump: 'Not All' Protesters In Charlottesville Were White Supremacists
> 
> Really?  Then what were they doing there?
> 
> Trump Defends White-Nationalist Protesters: 'Some Very Fine People on Both Sides'
> 
> Don't want to piss off your base.



Why wouldn't those guys support Trump? He was the only candidate with the balls to speak out against mass 3rd world immigration which has already destroyed Europe and threatens to do the same to America. Most likely, it's already too late.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was a big fu to the establishment. Many of them aren't racist but are sick of being called racists.
> 
> 
> 
> So they support racists. Well, one at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't even think Trump's racist. He's just courting their votes.
> 
> Is Hillary a poor welfare bum? No but she courts them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing of Trump's platform or campaign was "courting" racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh bullshit.  Don't bullshit a bullshitter.  We all know he courted the white nationalists.  Straight out of Hitler's playbook.  Don't be naive.  But so what?  Do you know who that message appeals to?  All of us.  None of us, even sons of immigrants, want them to continue flooding the market with cheap labor.
> 
> Do you know who hates illegals?  Legal immigrants.  Even Mexican ones.  The illegals are driving down wages.
> 
> My favorite quote from a White Nationalist was that Trump handed his daughter over to a Jew.  LOL
> 
> Rally organizer: 'President let a Jew steal his daughter' | Daily Mail Online
Click to expand...




You admit that cheap immigrant labor is a valid policy issue. 


Yet you want to use it as evidence that he was courting racist voters.



Would you like to explain how that works to me, cause I don't get it.


----------



## bodecea

K9Buck said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh the pain..."the left" monolith.... set 'em up, knock 'em down...zzzzzzzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey k*nt, did Cal Berkley need a huge security force when Ben Shapiro spoke there recently?  Cue the k*nt act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I'm not the liberal you are looking for.  I think Berkeley needed to atone for its complicity in censorship, and I think they are trying. I'm in the camp that thinks having fucked up people like Milo (precisely because they have a following) speak at universities.  that is what universities are for, isn't it?  Exchange of ideas.  Protests are fine, but not de facto censorship via silencing. Here is the opportunity to shine a spotlight right on these people, let it happen ya snowflakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not just violent leftists, but mainstream university officials too who adamantly want to silence views with which they disagree.  The right has some loons too, but they're not engaged in the same numbers of nationwide, physical attacks upon their opponents like the left nor is there any credible movement to silence the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course there is, it's just smaller in scope.. It's just that you won't find many universities. run by right wingers. Here is some data on it: Data on Campus Censorship Cases And don't call a counter protest "an attempt to silence". That's not only not a standard you want to live up to, it's also absurd, as a protest or a rally is a protest or a rally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservatives know that if they were a MAGA hat or shirt or attend a Trump rally, there's an excellent chance they will be assaulted.  Hence, many conservatives don't wear such items nor attend rallies.  I live in Florida and have a concealed-carry permit.  I don't attend rallies because I know there's a reasonable chance that I might have to shoot one of you dumb motherfuckers and it's not worth my trouble.
Click to expand...

How many people wearing MAGA hats or attending a trump rally have actually been assaulted?    Must be a high number if you are claiming there is an "excellent chance they will be assaulted".   50%?  60%?   Higher?


----------



## sealybobo

impuretrash said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Trump defended these white nationalists.
> 
> Trump: 'Not All' Protesters In Charlottesville Were White Supremacists
> 
> Really?  Then what were they doing there?
> 
> Trump Defends White-Nationalist Protesters: 'Some Very Fine People on Both Sides'
> 
> Don't want to piss off your base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't those guys support Trump? He was the only candidate with the balls to speak out against mass 3rd world immigration which has already destroyed Europe and threatens to do the same to America. Most likely, it's already too late.
Click to expand...

No it's not too late.


----------



## impuretrash

sealybobo said:


> No it's not too late.



It's only a matter of time til an islamic truck of peace runs over people walking down the street in America.


----------



## bodecea

impuretrash said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not too late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only a matter of time til an islamic truck of peace runs over people walking down the street in America.
Click to expand...

Or Dodge Challengers....the vehicular choice of Alt-Righties.


----------



## impuretrash

bodecea said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not too late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only a matter of time til an islamic truck of peace runs over people walking down the street in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or Dodge Challengers....the vehicular choice of Alt-Righties.
Click to expand...


----------



## sealybobo

impuretrash said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not too late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only a matter of time til an islamic truck of peace runs over people walking down the street in America.
Click to expand...


That's why I favor limiting the number of them we import every year.  Unfortunately our corporations love taking in the poor because that's cheap labor.  And so we don't get people from China anymore.  They can stay home and work hard and make it now.  Mexican's aren't coming like they used to.  Europeans don't want to come here anymore.  Canadians don't.  

We could star importing Chinese men

China's lonely hearts: The millions of men who will NEVER find love due to the country's one-child policy | Daily Mail Online

But will our women marry them?


----------



## impuretrash

bodecea said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not too late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only a matter of time til an islamic truck of peace runs over people walking down the street in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or Dodge Challengers....the vehicular choice of Alt-Righties.
Click to expand...


Aren't you gonna click the laugh emote on my post, you disgusting piece of trash?


----------



## sealybobo

bodecea said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not too late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only a matter of time til an islamic truck of peace runs over people walking down the street in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or Dodge Challengers....the vehicular choice of Alt-Righties.
Click to expand...


Man Charged After White Nationalist Rally in Charlottesville Ends in Deadly Violence

What is this guy driving?


----------



## bodecea

impuretrash said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not too late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only a matter of time til an islamic truck of peace runs over people walking down the street in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or Dodge Challengers....the vehicular choice of Alt-Righties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 150065
Click to expand...

Odd...I've seen both on media.   Maybe if you spread your choices out a tad more.


----------



## impuretrash

bodecea said:


> Odd...I've seen both on media.   Maybe if you spread your choices out a tad more.



Laugh at this one.


----------



## bodecea

sealybobo said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not too late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only a matter of time til an islamic truck of peace runs over people walking down the street in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or Dodge Challengers....the vehicular choice of Alt-Righties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man Charged After White Nationalist Rally in Charlottesville Ends in Deadly Violence
> 
> What is this guy driving?
Click to expand...

A Dodge Challenger  (or Charger)....not a connoisseur of Alt-Right Ramming devices.


----------



## bodecea

impuretrash said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Odd...I've seen both on media.   Maybe if you spread your choices out a tad more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laugh at this one.
> View attachment 150066
Click to expand...

Why would I laugh at picture of murdered children?   What kind of person posts pictures of murdered children and tells people to laugh at them?  Is this an Alt-Rightie thing?


----------



## defcon4

impuretrash said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Odd...I've seen both on media.   Maybe if you spread your choices out a tad more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laugh at this one.
> View attachment 150066
Click to expand...

The troll is staying away from this one. Not acknowledging it renders it to "never happened."


----------



## impuretrash

bodecea said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Odd...I've seen both on media.   Maybe if you spread your choices out a tad more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laugh at this one.
> View attachment 150066
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I laugh at picture of murdered children?   What kind of person posts pictures of murdered children and tells people to laugh at them?  Is this an Alt-Rightie thing?
Click to expand...


Did you make any posts about what happened to poor Ebba? Ever? Even just a casual mention..? No you didn't. Instead you draw the false equivalence between charlottesville to the brutal and horrific attacks perpetrated by islamic radicals which would have never happened if not for people like you.


----------



## bodecea

defcon4 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Odd...I've seen both on media.   Maybe if you spread your choices out a tad more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laugh at this one.
> View attachment 150066
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The troll is staying away from this one. Not acknowledging it renders it to "never happened."
Click to expand...

"I've seen both on media"......is that what you call "not acknowledging it"?   I've seen and heard more about the terrorist attacks in Europe than I have about kids drowning (tho I've heard of them too).....I think someone is a tad too selective in their news sources.....limiting themselves either intentionally or unintentionally.   BBC is a good start, IMO.


----------



## impuretrash

bodecea said:


> "I've seen both on media"......is that what you call "not acknowledging it"?   I've seen and heard more about the terrorist attacks in Europe than I have about kids drowning (tho I've heard of them too).....I think someone is a tad too selective in their news sources.....limiting themselves either intentionally or unintentionally.   BBC is a good start, IMO.



Oh poor heather heyer, fully grown woman who died of a heart attack. Let's use her death to advance our political agenda! But damn those alt-righties for reacting to the islamisation of the west because racism or something idk..


----------



## bodecea

impuretrash said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I've seen both on media"......is that what you call "not acknowledging it"?   I've seen and heard more about the terrorist attacks in Europe than I have about kids drowning (tho I've heard of them too).....I think someone is a tad too selective in their news sources.....limiting themselves either intentionally or unintentionally.   BBC is a good start, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh poor heather heyer, fully grown woman who died of a heart attack. Let's use her death to advance our political agenda! But damn those alt-righties for reacting to the islamisation of the west because racism or something idk..
Click to expand...

This is the Alt-Right attempt to somehow lessen what one of their own did...."oh she's a fully grown woman"...as if that lessens vehicular homicide.   "Oh, she died of a heart attack"...as if that is proven.


----------



## impuretrash

bodecea said:


> This is the Alt-Right attempt to somehow lessen what one of their own did...."oh she's a fully grown woman"...as if that lessens vehicular homicide.   "Oh, *she died of a heart attack*"...as if that is proven.



Her _*own mother*_ said so.


----------



## bodecea

impuretrash said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Alt-Right attempt to somehow lessen what one of their own did...."oh she's a fully grown woman"...as if that lessens vehicular homicide.   "Oh, *she died of a heart attack*"...as if that is proven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her _*own mother*_ said so.
> View attachment 150082
Click to expand...

That changes vehicular homicide how?    I know the Alt-Right would love this to go away......but it's not going to......and let's not forget all those who were injured by the Alt-Rightie ramming his car into the crowd.   The lawsuits against Alt-Right groups and those who organized the event alone are going to be fascinating.


----------



## impuretrash

bodecea said:


> This is the Alt-Right attempt to somehow lessen what one of their own did...."oh she's a fully grown woman"...as if that lessens vehicular homicide.   "Oh, she died of a heart attack"...as if that is proven.



"This is the muslim's attempt to somehow lessen what one of their own did..."

Have you ever said anything like that after a terrorist attack?


----------



## impuretrash

bodecea said:


> That changes vehicular homicide how?    I know the Alt-Right would love this to go away......but it's not going to......and let's not forget all those who were injured by the Alt-Rightie ramming his car into the crowd.   The lawsuits against Alt-Right groups and those who organized the event alone are going to be fascinating.



That changes vehicular homicide how?    I know the muslims would love this to go away......but it's not going to......and let's not forget all those who were injured by the muslim ramming his car into the crowd.   The lawsuits against the leftist groups who champion mass immigration are going to be fascinating.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Correll said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> As do you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Klan? Insignificant fringe that is no ally of mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If course they are, by your very own logic. Maybe next time give a thought to the stupid shit you say...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in my logic justifies your idiotic statement, and if it did, you would have explained your idiotic statement.
> 
> 
> But you didn't, because you CAN'T.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got your own goofy logic turned around on you, now you are complaining. You'll get over it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to walk me though that, instead of making vague claims?
> 
> 
> Rhetorical question, I know you don't because you can't.
Click to expand...

Of course I can. Take the same stupid, stunted logic you applied to me, and apply it to yourself. It consists of a false premise and one conditional statement. Easy even for a middle schooler. You might struggle.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

impuretrash said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> That changes vehicular homicide how?    I know the Alt-Right would love this to go away......but it's not going to......and let's not forget all those who were injured by the Alt-Rightie ramming his car into the crowd.   The lawsuits against Alt-Right groups and those who organized the event alone are going to be fascinating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That changes vehicular homicide how?    I know the muslims would love this to go away......but it's not going to......and let's not forget all those who were injured by the muslim ramming his car into the crowd.   The lawsuits against the leftist groups who champion mass immigration are going to be fascinating.
Click to expand...

Any such lawsuit would be thrown out of court in about 30 seconds.  Where DO you get these ridiculous fantasies?


----------



## Mortimer

cnm said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi MaryL. I really dont know, it is a question not a statement. I dont know whether it is or not, thats why I ask. Well the forum allows everyone to express his views, or I wouldnt be allowed here if it were like Stormfront but I noticed many or majority are Pro-Trump dont like Obama and Hillary etc. I dont know if that qualifies them exactly as "alt-right" though.
> 
> 
> 
> Well you did make it a statement by begging the question as to whether USMB is an alt-right userbase in asking why it was an alt-right userbase.
Click to expand...


Yes I noticed it has a strong alt-right userbase, why I cant notice that?


----------



## K9Buck

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh buuuuuulshiiiit. Maybe you weren't paying attention to who was doing the assaulting at the Trump rallies last year. Hint: many of them had MAGA hats. You're just acting out your fantasy of using that penis extension of yours to put a hole in somebody. Join the Army, tough guy. They shoot back, so you might not find it as fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Libtards showed up at Trump events to cause trouble and start fights.  Where are all the examples of conservatives showing up at Hillary events to do the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, don't convolute the subject. A yelling person is not the same as assault. In fact , that's exactly what you are saying the Trump people who are a'scared were planning to do, but are too a'scared to do, because they will be assaulted. I call bullshit on that.
Click to expand...


If conservatives are just as violent as liberals, then it should be easy for you to find examples of conservatives attending Democratic rallies and causing violence.


----------



## K9Buck

bodecea said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Alt-Right attempt to somehow lessen what one of their own did...."oh she's a fully grown woman"...as if that lessens vehicular homicide.   "Oh, *she died of a heart attack*"...as if that is proven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her _*own mother*_ said so.
> View attachment 150082
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That changes vehicular homicide how?    I know the Alt-Right would love this to go away......but it's not going to......and let's not forget all those who were injured by the Alt-Rightie ramming his car into the crowd.   The lawsuits against Alt-Right groups and those who organized the event alone are going to be fascinating.
Click to expand...


I condemn the guy that drove his car into that crowd.  If he caused that woman's death, he should be executed.  
With that said, the Democratic governor and the Democratic mayor told the police to stand down and permit the inmates to take over the asylum, and that's exactly what they did.  Liberals always tell us that we don't need guns because the police will protect us.  But time and again, when the shit hits the fan, liberal officials tell the police to back off and leave the citizens to their fate.


----------



## K9Buck

Mortimer said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi MaryL. I really dont know, it is a question not a statement. I dont know whether it is or not, thats why I ask. Well the forum allows everyone to express his views, or I wouldnt be allowed here if it were like Stormfront but I noticed many or majority are Pro-Trump dont like Obama and Hillary etc. I dont know if that qualifies them exactly as "alt-right" though.
> 
> 
> 
> Well you did make it a statement by begging the question as to whether USMB is an alt-right userbase in asking why it was an alt-right userbase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I noticed it has a strong alt-right userbase, why I cant notice that?
Click to expand...


To me "alt-right" is a white supremacist.  What is it to you?


----------



## K9Buck

Mortimer said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi MaryL. I really dont know, it is a question not a statement. I dont know whether it is or not, thats why I ask. Well the forum allows everyone to express his views, or I wouldnt be allowed here if it were like Stormfront but I noticed many or majority are Pro-Trump dont like Obama and Hillary etc. I dont know if that qualifies them exactly as "alt-right" though.
> 
> 
> 
> Well you did make it a statement by begging the question as to whether USMB is an alt-right userbase in asking why it was an alt-right userbase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I noticed it has a strong alt-right userbase, why I cant notice that?
Click to expand...


You may recall myself and other conservatives coming to your defense from the white supremacist that posted here earlier.  You won't see a liberal coming to the defense of a conservative on this forum.


----------



## impuretrash

Mortimer said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi MaryL. I really dont know, it is a question not a statement. I dont know whether it is or not, thats why I ask. Well the forum allows everyone to express his views, or I wouldnt be allowed here if it were like Stormfront but I noticed many or majority are Pro-Trump dont like Obama and Hillary etc. I dont know if that qualifies them exactly as "alt-right" though.
> 
> 
> 
> Well you did make it a statement by begging the question as to whether USMB is an alt-right userbase in asking why it was an alt-right userbase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I noticed it has a strong alt-right userbase, why I cant notice that?
Click to expand...


Noticing things is racist, Morty.


----------



## cnm

Mortimer said:


> Yes I noticed it has a strong alt-right userbase, why I cant notice that?


Assuming it is an alt-right userbase or platform is not a question.


----------



## Correll

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Klan? Insignificant fringe that is no ally of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> If course they are, by your very own logic. Maybe next time give a thought to the stupid shit you say...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in my logic justifies your idiotic statement, and if it did, you would have explained your idiotic statement.
> 
> 
> But you didn't, because you CAN'T.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got your own goofy logic turned around on you, now you are complaining. You'll get over it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to walk me though that, instead of making vague claims?
> 
> 
> Rhetorical question, I know you don't because you can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I can. Take the same stupid, stunted logic you applied to me, and apply it to yourself. It consists of a false premise and one conditional statement. Easy even for a middle schooler. You might struggle.
Click to expand...




What "false premise" and what "conditional statement" you moron?


----------



## impuretrash

K9Buck said:


> To me "alt-right" is a white supremacist.  What is it to you?



It's irrelevant what you _think _something is. What matters is what it *actually *is.


----------



## Mortimer

K9Buck said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi MaryL. I really dont know, it is a question not a statement. I dont know whether it is or not, thats why I ask. Well the forum allows everyone to express his views, or I wouldnt be allowed here if it were like Stormfront but I noticed many or majority are Pro-Trump dont like Obama and Hillary etc. I dont know if that qualifies them exactly as "alt-right" though.
> 
> 
> 
> Well you did make it a statement by begging the question as to whether USMB is an alt-right userbase in asking why it was an alt-right userbase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I noticed it has a strong alt-right userbase, why I cant notice that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may recall myself and other conservatives coming to your defense from the white supremacist that posted here earlier.  You won't see a liberal coming to the defense of a conservative on this forum.
Click to expand...




K9Buck said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi MaryL. I really dont know, it is a question not a statement. I dont know whether it is or not, thats why I ask. Well the forum allows everyone to express his views, or I wouldnt be allowed here if it were like Stormfront but I noticed many or majority are Pro-Trump dont like Obama and Hillary etc. I dont know if that qualifies them exactly as "alt-right" though.
> 
> 
> 
> Well you did make it a statement by begging the question as to whether USMB is an alt-right userbase in asking why it was an alt-right userbase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I noticed it has a strong alt-right userbase, why I cant notice that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To me "alt-right" is a white supremacist.  What is it to you?
Click to expand...


To me it means white supremacist or white nationalist or reace realist but thats basically the same for me as even so called race realists believe whites are smarter, built civilisations etc. and blacks are basically worthless or much lower down the race ladder and lower intelligent cant built anything besides mudhuts etc. those are the guys who would post memes "europe 3000 years ago (insert colosseum), africa now (insert mudhut somewhere in africa)". But you can be a much lighter version of it, not as extreme what I count Milo Younnaoupolis who is gay in it as lighter version and Breitbart.


----------



## Mortimer

K9Buck said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi MaryL. I really dont know, it is a question not a statement. I dont know whether it is or not, thats why I ask. Well the forum allows everyone to express his views, or I wouldnt be allowed here if it were like Stormfront but I noticed many or majority are Pro-Trump dont like Obama and Hillary etc. I dont know if that qualifies them exactly as "alt-right" though.
> 
> 
> 
> Well you did make it a statement by begging the question as to whether USMB is an alt-right userbase in asking why it was an alt-right userbase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I noticed it has a strong alt-right userbase, why I cant notice that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may recall myself and other conservatives coming to your defense from the white supremacist that posted here earlier.  You won't see a liberal coming to the defense of a conservative on this forum.
Click to expand...


Thanks for standing up for me, I dont hate "conservatives" Im socially conservative myself. But not racial nationalist.


----------



## cnm

bodecea said:


> Why would I laugh at picture of murdered children?   What kind of person posts pictures of murdered children and tells people to laugh at them?  Is this an Alt-Rightie thing?


Perhaps more a trashy thing.


----------



## impuretrash

Mortimer said:


> To me it means white supremacist or white nationalist or reace realist but thats basically the same for me as even so called race realists believe whites are smarter, built civilisations etc. and blacks are basically worthless or much lower down the race ladder and lower intelligent cant built anything besides mudhuts etc. those are the guys who would post memes "europe 3000 years ago (insert colosseum), africa now (insert mudhut somewhere in africa)". But you can be a much lighter version of it, not as extreme what I count Milo Younnaoupolis who is gay in it as lighter version and Breitbart.



Facts aren't racist, Morty. Even when they hurt.


----------



## Mortimer

cnm said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I noticed it has a strong alt-right userbase, why I cant notice that?
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming it is an alt-right userbase or platform is not a question.
Click to expand...


The question was about something else, I never said the question was whether its an alt-right userbase or not, I also never said "alt-right" is solely "evil". But now I lost count of what was discussed, You confused me now. Look a few pages what was said and what I said.


----------



## Mortimer

impuretrash said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> To me it means white supremacist or white nationalist or reace realist but thats basically the same for me as even so called race realists believe whites are smarter, built civilisations etc. and blacks are basically worthless or much lower down the race ladder and lower intelligent cant built anything besides mudhuts etc. those are the guys who would post memes "europe 3000 years ago (insert colosseum), africa now (insert mudhut somewhere in africa)". But you can be a much lighter version of it, not as extreme what I count Milo Younnaoupolis who is gay in it as lighter version and Breitbart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facts aren't racist, Morty. Even when they hurt.
> View attachment 150182
Click to expand...


Those are selective cherrypicked "facts".


----------



## Peach

Snap, crackle, POP. And I am a Caucasian, moderate:


----------



## cnm

Mortimer said:


> Look a few pages what was said and what I said.


A poster asked what proof you had USMB was an alt-right userbase, referring to the title of your thread. You said it was a question. In your title you do not question whether USMB is an alt-right userbase, you assume it is and ask why it is.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

K9Buck said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh buuuuuulshiiiit. Maybe you weren't paying attention to who was doing the assaulting at the Trump rallies last year. Hint: many of them had MAGA hats. You're just acting out your fantasy of using that penis extension of yours to put a hole in somebody. Join the Army, tough guy. They shoot back, so you might not find it as fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Libtards showed up at Trump events to cause trouble and start fights.  Where are all the examples of conservatives showing up at Hillary events to do the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, don't convolute the subject. A yelling person is not the same as assault. In fact , that's exactly what you are saying the Trump people who are a'scared were planning to do, but are too a'scared to do, because they will be assaulted. I call bullshit on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If conservatives are just as violent as liberals, then it should be easy for you to find examples of conservatives attending Democratic rallies and causing violence.
Click to expand...

You're right, that would be easy. But even doing so would not demonstrate one group was asviolent or more violent than the other. Your logic is not good.

And remember, I am caling bullshit on your made up , goofy assertion that Trump supporters are terrifird to show their support of Trump, for fear of assault. Laughably false. Just another fantasy of a faux victim.


----------



## impuretrash

cnm said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look a few pages what was said and what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> A poster asked what proof you had USMB was an alt-right userbase, referring to the title of your thread. You said it was a question. In your title you do not question whether USMB is an alt-right userbase, you assume it is.
Click to expand...


Normie republicans (which comprises a large majority of the right-leaning membership here) want nothing to do with the alt-right. That's an undeniable fact.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

impuretrash said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> To me "alt-right" is a white supremacist.  What is it to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's irrelevant what you _think _something is. What matters is what it *actually *is.
Click to expand...

And what you actually are is a white supremacist, trying to provide cover for other white supremacists.


----------



## impuretrash

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> To me "alt-right" is a white supremacist.  What is it to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's irrelevant what you _think _something is. What matters is what it *actually *is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what you actually are is a white supremacist, trying to provide cover for other white supremacists.
Click to expand...


"*White supremacy* is a racist ideology based upon the belief that white people are superior in many ways to people of other races and that *therefore white people should be dominant over other races"
*

Nope, we don't want that.


----------



## Mortimer

cnm said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look a few pages what was said and what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> A poster asked what proof you had USMB was an alt-right userbase, referring to the title of your thread. You said it was a question. In your title you do not question whether USMB is an alt-right userbase, you assume it is and ask why it is.
Click to expand...


Well I looked it up now

↑
What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
Is it? Got proof to back that up? I mean independently verifiable actual PROOF.

I understood she asks "whether I have proof this forum was created with the intent to be a alt-right userbase and/or whether majority of americans are alt-right" I didnt understood it as she questions whether this forum has a strong alt-right userbase, hence my reply.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

impuretrash said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> To me "alt-right" is a white supremacist.  What is it to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's irrelevant what you _think _something is. What matters is what it *actually *is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what you actually are is a white supremacist, trying to provide cover for other white supremacists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "*White supremacy* is a racist ideology based upon the belief that white people are superior in many ways to people of other races and that *therefore white people should be dominant over other races"
> *
> 
> Nope, we don't want that.
Click to expand...

Of course you do. And since you are too ineffectual and powerless to actually dominate brown people, you just want them to leave.


----------



## bodecea

impuretrash said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Alt-Right attempt to somehow lessen what one of their own did...."oh she's a fully grown woman"...as if that lessens vehicular homicide.   "Oh, she died of a heart attack"...as if that is proven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "This is the muslim's attempt to somehow lessen what one of their own did..."
> 
> Have you ever said anything like that after a terrorist attack?
Click to expand...

I'm sure muslims do that....excuse it someway....very similar how they and Alt-Righties behave when one of their own commits terrorism.  Why can't either group rein in their crazies?


----------



## K9Buck

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> And remember, I am caling bullshit on your made up , goofy assertion that Trump supporters are terrifird to show their support of Trump, for fear of assault.



What happens to Trump supporters when they hold a rally?  Are they engulfed in a sea of violent, intimidating liberals?


----------



## bodecea

impuretrash said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> That changes vehicular homicide how?    I know the Alt-Right would love this to go away......but it's not going to......and let's not forget all those who were injured by the Alt-Rightie ramming his car into the crowd.   The lawsuits against Alt-Right groups and those who organized the event alone are going to be fascinating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That changes vehicular homicide how?    I know the muslims would love this to go away......but it's not going to......and let's not forget all those who were injured by the muslim ramming his car into the crowd.   The lawsuits against the leftist groups who champion mass immigration are going to be fascinating.
Click to expand...

Sure....it works both ways.  No problem agreeing with that.


----------



## K9Buck

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> To me "alt-right" is a white supremacist.  What is it to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's irrelevant what you _think _something is. What matters is what it *actually *is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what you actually are is a white supremacist, trying to provide cover for other white supremacists.
Click to expand...


Who is a white supremacist?  Me?


----------



## Eloy

Mortimer said:


> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?


An American internet social media board is bound to reflect what Americans think. It is not surprising, therefore, that most opinions are from right wing nationalists.


----------



## K9Buck

Mortimer said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look a few pages what was said and what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> A poster asked what proof you had USMB was an alt-right userbase, referring to the title of your thread. You said it was a question. In your title you do not question whether USMB is an alt-right userbase, you assume it is and ask why it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I looked it up now
> 
> ↑
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> Is it? Got proof to back that up? I mean independently verifiable actual PROOF.
> 
> I understood she asks "whether I have proof this forum was created with the intent to be a alt-right userbase and/or whether majority of americans are alt-right" I didnt understood it as she questions whether this forum has a strong alt-right userbase, hence my reply.
Click to expand...


Hey dude, it isn't conservatives that loot and burn the city when things don't go their way.  It isn't conservatives calling for the impeachment of a democratically elected president.  It isn't conservatives that attend political rallies of their opponents to harass, intimidate and assault them.  Leftist ideology brought us Hitler, Stalin, Mao and many others.  Conservatism seeks to limit government power in order that the common citizen can have greater freedom and prosperity.  But go ahead and cast your lot with the fascist left.


----------



## K9Buck

Eloy said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> An American internet social media board is bound to reflect what Americans think. It is not surprising, therefore, that most opinions are from right wing nationalists.
Click to expand...


Nationalism is being proud of one's country and its ideals and wanting to support the interests of their country and its citizens.  What's wrong with being a nationalist?


----------



## Eloy

K9Buck said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> An American internet social media board is bound to reflect what Americans think. It is not surprising, therefore, that most opinions are from right wing nationalists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nationalism is being proud of one's country and its ideals and wanting to support the interests of their country and its citizens.  What's wrong with being a nationalist?
Click to expand...

Hitler was a Nationalist. The word itself gave us the word 'Nazi'.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

K9Buck said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> And remember, I am caling bullshit on your made up , goofy assertion that Trump supporters are terrifird to show their support of Trump, for fear of assault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happens to Trump supporters when they hold a rally?  Are they engulfed in a sea of violent, intimidating liberals?
Click to expand...

Yep, every time, cause Jaysus says so. And they all have to change into hippie constumes when leaving, because all open supporters of Trump are targets of violent liberals. And Jaysus.


----------



## K9Buck

Eloy said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> An American internet social media board is bound to reflect what Americans think. It is not surprising, therefore, that most opinions are from right wing nationalists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nationalism is being proud of one's country and its ideals and wanting to support the interests of their country and its citizens.  What's wrong with being a nationalist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hitler was a Nationalist. The word itself gave us the word 'Nazi'.
Click to expand...


So anyone who is proud of their country is a Nazi-loving, Hitler-loving nationalist?  When Mexicans wave the Mexican flag in America, do you call them Hitler-loving nationalists too?


----------



## K9Buck

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> And remember, I am caling bullshit on your made up , goofy assertion that Trump supporters are terrifird to show their support of Trump, for fear of assault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happens to Trump supporters when they hold a rally?  Are they engulfed in a sea of violent, intimidating liberals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, every time, cause Jaysus says so. And they all have to change into hippie constumes when leaving, because all open supporters of Trump are targets of violent liberals. And Jaysus.
Click to expand...


There's the clown, k*nt act again.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

K9Buck said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> And remember, I am caling bullshit on your made up , goofy assertion that Trump supporters are terrifird to show their support of Trump, for fear of assault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happens to Trump supporters when they hold a rally?  Are they engulfed in a sea of violent, intimidating liberals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, every time, cause Jaysus says so. And they all have to change into hippie constumes when leaving, because all open supporters of Trump are targets of violent liberals. And Jaysus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's the clown, k*nt act again.
Click to expand...

And here is you, declaring victory again, which you always do, even when you say stupid, false things. If declarations of victory were _actual _victories, you would be an 11-star general.


----------



## Eloy

K9Buck said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> An American internet social media board is bound to reflect what Americans think. It is not surprising, therefore, that most opinions are from right wing nationalists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nationalism is being proud of one's country and its ideals and wanting to support the interests of their country and its citizens.  What's wrong with being a nationalist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hitler was a Nationalist. The word itself gave us the word 'Nazi'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So anyone who is proud of their country is a Nazi-loving, Hitler-loving nationalist?  When Mexicans wave the Mexican flag in America, do you call them Hitler-loving nationalists too?
Click to expand...

Sadly, nationalism typically embraces racism. It defines what Nazis stood for.


----------



## K9Buck

Eloy said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> An American internet social media board is bound to reflect what Americans think. It is not surprising, therefore, that most opinions are from right wing nationalists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nationalism is being proud of one's country and its ideals and wanting to support the interests of their country and its citizens.  What's wrong with being a nationalist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hitler was a Nationalist. The word itself gave us the word 'Nazi'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So anyone who is proud of their country is a Nazi-loving, Hitler-loving nationalist?  When Mexicans wave the Mexican flag in America, do you call them Hitler-loving nationalists too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly, nationalism typically embraces racism. It defines what Nazis stood for.
Click to expand...


So Mexicans waving their flags are racists?


----------



## K9Buck

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> And remember, I am caling bullshit on your made up , goofy assertion that Trump supporters are terrifird to show their support of Trump, for fear of assault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happens to Trump supporters when they hold a rally?  Are they engulfed in a sea of violent, intimidating liberals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, every time, cause Jaysus says so. And they all have to change into hippie constumes when leaving, because all open supporters of Trump are targets of violent liberals. And Jaysus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's the clown, k*nt act again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here is you, declaring victory again, which you always do, even when you say stupid, false things. If declarations of victory were _actual _victories, you would be an 11-star general.
Click to expand...


The other night you were reasonable.  Now you're in full k*nt mode...again.  Too bad.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

K9Buck said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> And remember, I am caling bullshit on your made up , goofy assertion that Trump supporters are terrifird to show their support of Trump, for fear of assault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happens to Trump supporters when they hold a rally?  Are they engulfed in a sea of violent, intimidating liberals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, every time, cause Jaysus says so. And they all have to change into hippie constumes when leaving, because all open supporters of Trump are targets of violent liberals. And Jaysus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's the clown, k*nt act again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here is you, declaring victory again, which you always do, even when you say stupid, false things. If declarations of victory were _actual _victories, you would be an 11-star general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The other night you were reasonable.  Now you're in full k*nt mode...again.  Too bad.
Click to expand...

"k*nt:

Which you define by anyone who dares to treat you the way you treat others. Damn you are a crybaby.


----------



## Eloy

K9Buck said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> An American internet social media board is bound to reflect what Americans think. It is not surprising, therefore, that most opinions are from right wing nationalists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nationalism is being proud of one's country and its ideals and wanting to support the interests of their country and its citizens.  What's wrong with being a nationalist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hitler was a Nationalist. The word itself gave us the word 'Nazi'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So anyone who is proud of their country is a Nazi-loving, Hitler-loving nationalist?  When Mexicans wave the Mexican flag in America, do you call them Hitler-loving nationalists too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly, nationalism typically embraces racism. It defines what Nazis stood for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Mexicans waving their flags are racists?
Click to expand...

When flag wavers are in a minority, they are not usually racists. When a majority race waves their flags for no reason other than to intimidate a minority or deny the culture of a minority, they are usually racists.


----------



## K9Buck

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happens to Trump supporters when they hold a rally?  Are they engulfed in a sea of violent, intimidating liberals?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, every time, cause Jaysus says so. And they all have to change into hippie constumes when leaving, because all open supporters of Trump are targets of violent liberals. And Jaysus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's the clown, k*nt act again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here is you, declaring victory again, which you always do, even when you say stupid, false things. If declarations of victory were _actual _victories, you would be an 11-star general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The other night you were reasonable.  Now you're in full k*nt mode...again.  Too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "k*nt:
> 
> Which you define by anyone who dares to treat you the way you treat others. Damn you are a crybaby.
Click to expand...


One that engages in disingenuous discussion.  That's you.


----------



## K9Buck

Eloy said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nationalism is being proud of one's country and its ideals and wanting to support the interests of their country and its citizens.  What's wrong with being a nationalist?
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was a Nationalist. The word itself gave us the word 'Nazi'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So anyone who is proud of their country is a Nazi-loving, Hitler-loving nationalist?  When Mexicans wave the Mexican flag in America, do you call them Hitler-loving nationalists too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly, nationalism typically embraces racism. It defines what Nazis stood for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Mexicans waving their flags are racists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When flag wavers are in a minority, they are not usually racists. When a majority race waves their flags for no reason other than to intimidate a minority or deny the culture of a minority, they are usually racists.
Click to expand...


Are these people racist too?


----------



## defcon4

Eloy said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> An American internet social media board is bound to reflect what Americans think. It is not surprising, therefore, that most opinions are from right wing nationalists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nationalism is being proud of one's country and its ideals and wanting to support the interests of their country and its citizens.  What's wrong with being a nationalist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hitler was a Nationalist. The word itself gave us the word 'Nazi'.
Click to expand...

You are wrong. 
Here is below what gives you the word "nazi":
The word Nationalist did NOT give the word Nazi.

The word Nationalsozialistische (National Socialist) give the word Nazi.

*Na*tionalso*zi*alistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei.

You are a complete idiot. When you are trying to be smart makes me laugh. Maybe if you put eyeglasses on you look smarter.


----------



## Eloy

defcon4 said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> An American internet social media board is bound to reflect what Americans think. It is not surprising, therefore, that most opinions are from right wing nationalists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nationalism is being proud of one's country and its ideals and wanting to support the interests of their country and its citizens.  What's wrong with being a nationalist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hitler was a Nationalist. The word itself gave us the word 'Nazi'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong.
> Here is below what gives you the word "nazi":
> The word Nationalist did NOT give the word Nazi.
> 
> The word Nationalsozialistische (National Socialist) give the word Nazi.
> 
> *Na*tionalso*zi*alistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei.
> 
> You are a complete idiot. When you are trying to be smart makes me laugh. Maybe if you put eyeglasses on you look smarter.
Click to expand...

Your post is funny. You even used the German 'Nationalsozialistische' but when speaking German, the beginning of the word sounds like 'Nazi'. The next part of the compound is 'sozialistische' but it makes no linguistic sense to take the 'zi' from its middle rather than the 'so' from the beginning. The German abbreviation obviously a phonetic spelling of the first two syllables compound word. I hopes this helps.
"Word Origin
C20: from German, phonetic spelling of *the first two syllables* ofNationalsozialist National Socialist"
the definition of Nazi


----------



## K9Buck

Eloy said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> An American internet social media board is bound to reflect what Americans think. It is not surprising, therefore, that most opinions are from right wing nationalists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nationalism is being proud of one's country and its ideals and wanting to support the interests of their country and its citizens.  What's wrong with being a nationalist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hitler was a Nationalist. The word itself gave us the word 'Nazi'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong.
> Here is below what gives you the word "nazi":
> The word Nationalist did NOT give the word Nazi.
> 
> The word Nationalsozialistische (National Socialist) give the word Nazi.
> 
> *Na*tionalso*zi*alistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei.
> 
> You are a complete idiot. When you are trying to be smart makes me laugh. Maybe if you put eyeglasses on you look smarter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post is funny. You even used the German 'Nationalsozialistische' but when speaking German, the beginning of the word sounds like 'Nazi'. The next part of the compound is 'sozialistische' but it makes no linguistic sense to take the 'zi' from its middle rather than the 'so' from the beginning. The German abbreviation obviously a phonetic spelling of the first two syllables compound word. I hopes this helps.
> "Word Origin
> C20: from German, phonetic spelling of *the first two syllables* ofNationalsozialist National Socialist"
> the definition of Nazi
Click to expand...


Was this guy a racist?


----------



## Eloy

K9Buck said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> An American internet social media board is bound to reflect what Americans think. It is not surprising, therefore, that most opinions are from right wing nationalists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nationalism is being proud of one's country and its ideals and wanting to support the interests of their country and its citizens.  What's wrong with being a nationalist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hitler was a Nationalist. The word itself gave us the word 'Nazi'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong.
> Here is below what gives you the word "nazi":
> The word Nationalist did NOT give the word Nazi.
> 
> The word Nationalsozialistische (National Socialist) give the word Nazi.
> 
> *Na*tionalso*zi*alistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei.
> 
> You are a complete idiot. When you are trying to be smart makes me laugh. Maybe if you put eyeglasses on you look smarter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post is funny. You even used the German 'Nationalsozialistische' but when speaking German, the beginning of the word sounds like 'Nazi'. The next part of the compound is 'sozialistische' but it makes no linguistic sense to take the 'zi' from its middle rather than the 'so' from the beginning. The German abbreviation obviously a phonetic spelling of the first two syllables compound word. I hopes this helps.
> "Word Origin
> C20: from German, phonetic spelling of *the first two syllables* ofNationalsozialist National Socialist"
> the definition of Nazi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was this guy a racist?
Click to expand...

I am not an expert on Gandhi but he was attempting to get India out from under the British Empire which itself was very racist.


----------



## K9Buck

Eloy said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nationalism is being proud of one's country and its ideals and wanting to support the interests of their country and its citizens.  What's wrong with being a nationalist?
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was a Nationalist. The word itself gave us the word 'Nazi'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong.
> Here is below what gives you the word "nazi":
> The word Nationalist did NOT give the word Nazi.
> 
> The word Nationalsozialistische (National Socialist) give the word Nazi.
> 
> *Na*tionalso*zi*alistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei.
> 
> You are a complete idiot. When you are trying to be smart makes me laugh. Maybe if you put eyeglasses on you look smarter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post is funny. You even used the German 'Nationalsozialistische' but when speaking German, the beginning of the word sounds like 'Nazi'. The next part of the compound is 'sozialistische' but it makes no linguistic sense to take the 'zi' from its middle rather than the 'so' from the beginning. The German abbreviation obviously a phonetic spelling of the first two syllables compound word. I hopes this helps.
> "Word Origin
> C20: from German, phonetic spelling of *the first two syllables* ofNationalsozialist National Socialist"
> the definition of Nazi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was this guy a racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not an expert on Gandhi but he was attempting to get India out from under the British Empire which itself was very racist.
Click to expand...


He was a nationalist.  Nationalists are racists, right?


----------



## K9Buck

Eloy, nationalism and racism is NOT one in the same.  Don't be stupid by saying that it is.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

K9Buck said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> An American internet social media board is bound to reflect what Americans think. It is not surprising, therefore, that most opinions are from right wing nationalists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nationalism is being proud of one's country and its ideals and wanting to support the interests of their country and its citizens.  What's wrong with being a nationalist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hitler was a Nationalist. The word itself gave us the word 'Nazi'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong.
> Here is below what gives you the word "nazi":
> The word Nationalist did NOT give the word Nazi.
> 
> The word Nationalsozialistische (National Socialist) give the word Nazi.
> 
> *Na*tionalso*zi*alistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei.
> 
> You are a complete idiot. When you are trying to be smart makes me laugh. Maybe if you put eyeglasses on you look smarter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post is funny. You even used the German 'Nationalsozialistische' but when speaking German, the beginning of the word sounds like 'Nazi'. The next part of the compound is 'sozialistische' but it makes no linguistic sense to take the 'zi' from its middle rather than the 'so' from the beginning. The German abbreviation obviously a phonetic spelling of the first two syllables compound word. I hopes this helps.
> "Word Origin
> C20: from German, phonetic spelling of *the first two syllables* ofNationalsozialist National Socialist"
> the definition of Nazi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was this guy a racist?
Click to expand...

Indeed he was...


----------



## Eloy

K9Buck said:


> Eloy, nationalism and racism is NOT one in the same.  Don't be stupid by saying that it is.


I see it differently to you. Historically, all racists are right-wing nationalists. The Left are usually internationalists.


----------



## K9Buck

Eloy said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy, nationalism and racism is NOT one in the same.  Don't be stupid by saying that it is.
> 
> 
> 
> I see it differently to you. Historically, all racists are right-wing nationalists. The Left are usually internationalists.
Click to expand...


So there is no such thing as a communist that was racist?  LOL.  You have some bizarre beliefs.  You live in a narrative, like most liberals.


----------



## defcon4

Eloy said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Is this a reflection of modern day america or this is coincidence or this forum was created with this intent to be a platform for alt-right views?
> 
> 
> 
> An American internet social media board is bound to reflect what Americans think. It is not surprising, therefore, that most opinions are from right wing nationalists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nationalism is being proud of one's country and its ideals and wanting to support the interests of their country and its citizens.  What's wrong with being a nationalist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hitler was a Nationalist. The word itself gave us the word 'Nazi'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong.
> Here is below what gives you the word "nazi":
> The word Nationalist did NOT give the word Nazi.
> 
> The word Nationalsozialistische (National Socialist) give the word Nazi.
> 
> *Na*tionalso*zi*alistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei.
> 
> You are a complete idiot. When you are trying to be smart makes me laugh. Maybe if you put eyeglasses on you look smarter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post is funny. You even used the German 'Nationalsozialistische' but when speaking German, the beginning of the word sounds like 'Nazi'. The next part of the compound is 'sozialistische' but it makes no linguistic sense to take the 'zi' from its middle rather than the 'so' from the beginning. The German abbreviation obviously a phonetic spelling of the first two syllables compound word. I hopes this helps.
> "Word Origin
> C20: from German, phonetic spelling of *the first two syllables* ofNationalsozialist National Socialist"
> the definition of Nazi
Click to expand...

This is the definition Eloy is using from his own link he deliberately ignores scrolling down because *he wants people incorrectly to think that the Socialist part has NOTHING to do with Nazi.*




 

Now if we scroll down further, what he "conveniently" omitted to cover up the SOCIALIST element, there is the history of the word including the socialist element as illustrated below.




 

All of this is within the link of his original post the definition of Nazi


----------



## K9Buck

Fascism is a totalitarian form of government.  Fascists don't necessarily have to be racists or nationalists.  

Nationalism has nothing to do with any form of government nor is it racist.  

Racists can exist in any form of government and can be either nationalist or otherwise.


----------



## Mortimer

defcon4 said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> An American internet social media board is bound to reflect what Americans think. It is not surprising, therefore, that most opinions are from right wing nationalists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nationalism is being proud of one's country and its ideals and wanting to support the interests of their country and its citizens.  What's wrong with being a nationalist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hitler was a Nationalist. The word itself gave us the word 'Nazi'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong.
> Here is below what gives you the word "nazi":
> The word Nationalist did NOT give the word Nazi.
> 
> The word Nationalsozialistische (National Socialist) give the word Nazi.
> 
> *Na*tionalso*zi*alistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei.
> 
> You are a complete idiot. When you are trying to be smart makes me laugh. Maybe if you put eyeglasses on you look smarter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post is funny. You even used the German 'Nationalsozialistische' but when speaking German, the beginning of the word sounds like 'Nazi'. The next part of the compound is 'sozialistische' but it makes no linguistic sense to take the 'zi' from its middle rather than the 'so' from the beginning. The German abbreviation obviously a phonetic spelling of the first two syllables compound word. I hopes this helps.
> "Word Origin
> C20: from German, phonetic spelling of *the first two syllables* ofNationalsozialist National Socialist"
> the definition of Nazi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the definition Eloy is using from his own link he deliberately ignores scrolling down because *he wants people incorrectly to think that the Socialist part has NOTHING to do with Nazi.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 150236
> 
> Now if we scroll down further, what he "conveniently" omitted to cover up the SOCIALIST element, there is the history of the word including the socialist element as illustrated below.
> 
> 
> View attachment 150238
> 
> All of this is within the link of his original post the definition of Nazi
Click to expand...


National Socialism is very different then "Socialism" though. Even economically its not the same, Hitler was supported by the bourgouise and big capital to attack Communists, his henchmen beat up socialists and communists.


----------



## Mortimer

K9Buck said:


> Fascism is a totalitarian form of government.  Fascists don't necessarily have to be racists or nationalists.
> 
> Nationalism has nothing to do with any form of government nor is it racist.
> 
> Racists can exist in any form of government and can be either nationalist or otherwise.



No Fascism is racist and nationalist. The word you are looking for is totalitarian, totalitarian doesnt need to be fascist though.


----------



## K9Buck

Mortimer said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is a totalitarian form of government.  Fascists don't necessarily have to be racists or nationalists.
> 
> Nationalism has nothing to do with any form of government nor is it racist.
> 
> Racists can exist in any form of government and can be either nationalist or otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Fascism is racist and nationalist. The word you are looking for is totalitarian, totalitarian doesnt need to be fascist though.
Click to expand...


You are mistaken.  Fascism is a form of government wherein the government manages, but doesn't own, the means of production.  Fascism in itself is not inherently anything other than a form of government.  Mussolini was a fascist and DENIED Hitler's request to deport their Jews to death camps.  As far as I can tell, Mussolini wasn't a racist.  Like I said, you are mistaken.


----------



## Mortimer

K9Buck said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is a totalitarian form of government.  Fascists don't necessarily have to be racists or nationalists.
> 
> Nationalism has nothing to do with any form of government nor is it racist.
> 
> Racists can exist in any form of government and can be either nationalist or otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Fascism is racist and nationalist. The word you are looking for is totalitarian, totalitarian doesnt need to be fascist though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are mistaken.  Fascism is a form of government wherein the government manages, but doesn't own, the means of production.  Fascism in itself is not inherently anything other than a form of government.  Mussolini was a fascist and DENIED Hitler's request to deport their Jews to death camps.  As far as I can tell, Mussolini wasn't a racist.  Like I said, you are mistaken.
Click to expand...


Im pretty sure he was a racist or if not racist a xenophobic. He mistreated slavs for example and saw them as barbarians even before the germans did.

Italian Fascism and racism - Wikipedia

He was definitely a "nationalist" and "militarist" fascism definitely includes right wing social views whether officially "racist" or not.


----------



## K9Buck

Mortimer said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is a totalitarian form of government.  Fascists don't necessarily have to be racists or nationalists.
> 
> Nationalism has nothing to do with any form of government nor is it racist.
> 
> Racists can exist in any form of government and can be either nationalist or otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Fascism is racist and nationalist. The word you are looking for is totalitarian, totalitarian doesnt need to be fascist though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are mistaken.  Fascism is a form of government wherein the government manages, but doesn't own, the means of production.  Fascism in itself is not inherently anything other than a form of government.  Mussolini was a fascist and DENIED Hitler's request to deport their Jews to death camps.  As far as I can tell, Mussolini wasn't a racist.  Like I said, you are mistaken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im pretty sure he was a racist or if not racist a xenophobic. He mistreated slavs for example and saw them as barbarians even before the germans did.
> 
> Italian Fascism and racism - Wikipedia
> 
> He was definitely a "nationalist" and "militarist" fascism definitely includes right wing social views whether officially "racist" or not.
Click to expand...


Is it racist for one to believe that an ethnicity is more violent than other ethnicities based on government statistics?  For instance, if one says that American blacks are more violent than American Asians based on statistics compiled by the Federal Bureau of Investigation, is that racist?


----------



## Mortimer

K9Buck said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is a totalitarian form of government.  Fascists don't necessarily have to be racists or nationalists.
> 
> Nationalism has nothing to do with any form of government nor is it racist.
> 
> Racists can exist in any form of government and can be either nationalist or otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Fascism is racist and nationalist. The word you are looking for is totalitarian, totalitarian doesnt need to be fascist though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are mistaken.  Fascism is a form of government wherein the government manages, but doesn't own, the means of production.  Fascism in itself is not inherently anything other than a form of government.  Mussolini was a fascist and DENIED Hitler's request to deport their Jews to death camps.  As far as I can tell, Mussolini wasn't a racist.  Like I said, you are mistaken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im pretty sure he was a racist or if not racist a xenophobic. He mistreated slavs for example and saw them as barbarians even before the germans did.
> 
> Italian Fascism and racism - Wikipedia
> 
> He was definitely a "nationalist" and "militarist" fascism definitely includes right wing social views whether officially "racist" or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it racist for one to believe that an ethnicity is more violent than other ethnicities based on government statistics?  For instance, if one says that American blacks are more violent than American Asians based on statistics compiled by the Federal Bureau of Investigation, is that racist?
Click to expand...


Not neccessarily, no. But it depends if you use it as weapon to stripp them off their rights, or to generalise them all as inherently violent etc. Also sometimes people ignore why they are violent and blame it solely on their genetics. Well if science finds out blacks are more violent inherently i could believe it but i think so far science didnt proved that or am i wrong and its a solely a far right view, others say its because they are marginalised, poor etc, colonialism etc.


----------



## cnm

K9Buck said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> And remember, I am caling bullshit on your made up , goofy assertion that Trump supporters are terrifird to show their support of Trump, for fear of assault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happens to Trump supporters when they hold a rally?  Are they engulfed in a sea of violent, intimidating liberals?
Click to expand...

Absolutely.


----------



## cnm

K9Buck said:


> But go ahead and cast your [Mortimer] lot with the fascist left.


Ah. That must mean these guys...


----------



## Mortimer

cnm said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> But go ahead and cast your lot with the fascist left.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. That must mean these guys...
Click to expand...



Guy on left with the red shield, has the black sun on his shield, thats the occult symbol of the Nazi SS. So they arent nazis?

Black Sun (occult symbol) - Wikipedia


----------



## cnm

I have the impression Nazis are Fascists.


----------



## impuretrash

cnm said:


> I have the impression Nazis are Fascists.



Lets tear apart the nation because some guys showed a symbol.


----------



## Mortimer

impuretrash said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the impression Nazis are Fascists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets tear apart the nation because some guys showed a symbol.
Click to expand...


btw Im against removing the statues of Robert E. Lee or Columbus or like that. I dont support that. I think many average joes dont support that either, i think the ones who do are fringe far left.


----------



## impuretrash

Mortimer said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the impression Nazis are Fascists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets tear apart the nation because some guys showed a symbol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> btw Im against removing the statues of Robert E. Lee or Columbus or like that. I dont support that. I think many average joes dont support that either, i think the ones who do are fringe far left.
Click to expand...



I'm more concerned about the future of the white race. The rage directed towards those statues is only a symptom of the rage towards whites.


----------



## cnm

impuretrash said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the impression Nazis are Fascists.
> 
> 
> 
> Lets tear apart the nation because some guys showed a symbol.
Click to expand...

That's not the American way...





But it's silly to protest when symbol wearers are accurately identified.


----------



## Correll

Mortimer said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi MaryL. I really dont know, it is a question not a statement. I dont know whether it is or not, thats why I ask. Well the forum allows everyone to express his views, or I wouldnt be allowed here if it were like Stormfront but I noticed many or majority are Pro-Trump dont like Obama and Hillary etc. I dont know if that qualifies them exactly as "alt-right" though.
> 
> 
> 
> Well you did make it a statement by begging the question as to whether USMB is an alt-right userbase in asking why it was an alt-right userbase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I noticed it has a strong alt-right userbase, why I cant notice that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may recall myself and other conservatives coming to your defense from the white supremacist that posted here earlier.  You won't see a liberal coming to the defense of a conservative on this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi MaryL. I really dont know, it is a question not a statement. I dont know whether it is or not, thats why I ask. Well the forum allows everyone to express his views, or I wouldnt be allowed here if it were like Stormfront but I noticed many or majority are Pro-Trump dont like Obama and Hillary etc. I dont know if that qualifies them exactly as "alt-right" though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you did make it a statement by begging the question as to whether USMB is an alt-right userbase in asking why it was an alt-right userbase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I noticed it has a strong alt-right userbase, why I cant notice that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To me "alt-right" is a white supremacist.  What is it to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To me it means white supremacist or white nationalist or reace realist but thats basically the same for me as even so called race realists believe whites are smarter, built civilisations etc. and blacks are basically worthless or much lower down the race ladder and lower intelligent cant built anything besides mudhuts etc. those are the guys who would post memes "europe 3000 years ago (insert colosseum), africa now (insert mudhut somewhere in africa)". But you can be a much lighter version of it, not as extreme what I count Milo Younnaoupolis who is gay in it as lighter version and Breitbart.
Click to expand...



Milo has never said anything indicating that he thinks blacks are "lower down the race ladder".


----------



## Correll

K9Buck said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> And remember, I am caling bullshit on your made up , goofy assertion that Trump supporters are terrifird to show their support of Trump, for fear of assault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happens to Trump supporters when they hold a rally?  Are they engulfed in a sea of violent, intimidating liberals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, every time, cause Jaysus says so. And they all have to change into hippie constumes when leaving, because all open supporters of Trump are targets of violent liberals. And Jaysus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's the clown, k*nt act again.
Click to expand...



Pretty standard lefty response when they can't defend their position honestly.


----------



## Correll

Eloy said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy, nationalism and racism is NOT one in the same.  Don't be stupid by saying that it is.
> 
> 
> 
> I see it differently to you. Historically, all racists are right-wing nationalists. The Left are usually internationalists.
Click to expand...


----------



## Correll

K9Buck said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy, nationalism and racism is NOT one in the same.  Don't be stupid by saying that it is.
> 
> 
> 
> I see it differently to you. Historically, all racists are right-wing nationalists. The Left are usually internationalists.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So there is no such thing as a communist that was racist?  LOL.  You have some bizarre beliefs.  You live in a narrative, like most liberals.
Click to expand...


----------



## Correll

K9Buck said:


> Fascism is a totalitarian form of government.  Fascists don't necessarily have to be racists or nationalists.
> 
> Nationalism has nothing to do with any form of government nor is it racist.
> 
> Racists can exist in any form of government and can be either nationalist or otherwise.


----------



## Correll

Mortimer said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> But go ahead and cast your lot with the fascist left.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. That must mean these guys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Guy on left with the red shield, has the black sun on his shield, thats the occult symbol of the Nazi SS. So they arent nazis?
> 
> Black Sun (occult symbol) - Wikipedia
Click to expand...




There are a few out there. A couple of thousand spread though a nation of over 300 million.


----------



## Eloy

K9Buck said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy, nationalism and racism is NOT one in the same.  Don't be stupid by saying that it is.
> 
> 
> 
> I see it differently to you. Historically, all racists are right-wing nationalists. The Left are usually internationalists.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So there is no such thing as a communist that was racist?  LOL.  You have some bizarre beliefs.  You live in a narrative, like most liberals.
Click to expand...

Many governments which called themselves communist were no such thing.


----------



## Eloy

defcon4 said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> An American internet social media board is bound to reflect what Americans think. It is not surprising, therefore, that most opinions are from right wing nationalists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nationalism is being proud of one's country and its ideals and wanting to support the interests of their country and its citizens.  What's wrong with being a nationalist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hitler was a Nationalist. The word itself gave us the word 'Nazi'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong.
> Here is below what gives you the word "nazi":
> The word Nationalist did NOT give the word Nazi.
> 
> The word Nationalsozialistische (National Socialist) give the word Nazi.
> 
> *Na*tionalso*zi*alistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei.
> 
> You are a complete idiot. When you are trying to be smart makes me laugh. Maybe if you put eyeglasses on you look smarter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post is funny. You even used the German 'Nationalsozialistische' but when speaking German, the beginning of the word sounds like 'Nazi'. The next part of the compound is 'sozialistische' but it makes no linguistic sense to take the 'zi' from its middle rather than the 'so' from the beginning. The German abbreviation obviously a phonetic spelling of the first two syllables compound word. I hopes this helps.
> "Word Origin
> C20: from German, phonetic spelling of *the first two syllables* ofNationalsozialist National Socialist"
> the definition of Nazi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the definition Eloy is using from his own link he deliberately ignores scrolling down because *he wants people incorrectly to think that the Socialist part has NOTHING to do with Nazi.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 150236
> 
> Now if we scroll down further, what he "conveniently" omitted to cover up the SOCIALIST element, there is the history of the word including the socialist element as illustrated below.
> 
> 
> View attachment 150238
> 
> All of this is within the link of his original post the definition of Nazi
Click to expand...

My citation explained that the word "Nazi" from the phonetic spelling of the first two syllables of '*Nati*onalsozialist'. The reference to the socialists who were the enemies of the Nazis was to explain that the first two syllables of '*sozi*alist' was to compare how the Sozis were distinguished from the Nazis in common parlance in pre-war Germany.


----------



## bodecea

cnm said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> But go ahead and cast your [Mortimer] lot with the fascist left.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. That must mean these guys...
Click to expand...

Note their action hero on the far left.


----------



## K9Buck

Eloy said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nationalism is being proud of one's country and its ideals and wanting to support the interests of their country and its citizens.  What's wrong with being a nationalist?
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was a Nationalist. The word itself gave us the word 'Nazi'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong.
> Here is below what gives you the word "nazi":
> The word Nationalist did NOT give the word Nazi.
> 
> The word Nationalsozialistische (National Socialist) give the word Nazi.
> 
> *Na*tionalso*zi*alistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei.
> 
> You are a complete idiot. When you are trying to be smart makes me laugh. Maybe if you put eyeglasses on you look smarter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post is funny. You even used the German 'Nationalsozialistische' but when speaking German, the beginning of the word sounds like 'Nazi'. The next part of the compound is 'sozialistische' but it makes no linguistic sense to take the 'zi' from its middle rather than the 'so' from the beginning. The German abbreviation obviously a phonetic spelling of the first two syllables compound word. I hopes this helps.
> "Word Origin
> C20: from German, phonetic spelling of *the first two syllables* ofNationalsozialist National Socialist"
> the definition of Nazi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the definition Eloy is using from his own link he deliberately ignores scrolling down because *he wants people incorrectly to think that the Socialist part has NOTHING to do with Nazi.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 150236
> 
> Now if we scroll down further, what he "conveniently" omitted to cover up the SOCIALIST element, there is the history of the word including the socialist element as illustrated below.
> 
> 
> View attachment 150238
> 
> All of this is within the link of his original post the definition of Nazi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My citation explained that the word "Nazi" from the phonetic spelling of the first two syllables of '*Nati*onalsozialist'. The reference to the socialists who were the enemies of the Nazis was to explain that the first two syllables of '*sozi*alist' was to compare how the Sozis were distinguished from the Nazis in common parlance in pre-war Germany.
Click to expand...


Speaking of Nazis, did you catch any Jews under your bed or trying to steal your garbage?  You know those dirty Jews can't be trusted.  Heil Hitler!


----------



## K9Buck

Eloy said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy, nationalism and racism is NOT one in the same.  Don't be stupid by saying that it is.
> 
> 
> 
> I see it differently to you. Historically, all racists are right-wing nationalists. The Left are usually internationalists.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So there is no such thing as a communist that was racist?  LOL.  You have some bizarre beliefs.  You live in a narrative, like most liberals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many governments which called themselves communist were no such thing.
Click to expand...


Yea, _true_ communism works like a charm, right?


----------



## Eloy

K9Buck said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy, nationalism and racism is NOT one in the same.  Don't be stupid by saying that it is.
> 
> 
> 
> I see it differently to you. Historically, all racists are right-wing nationalists. The Left are usually internationalists.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So there is no such thing as a communist that was racist?  LOL.  You have some bizarre beliefs.  You live in a narrative, like most liberals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many governments which called themselves communist were no such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, _true_ communism works like a charm, right?
Click to expand...




K9Buck said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was a Nationalist. The word itself gave us the word 'Nazi'.
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong.
> Here is below what gives you the word "nazi":
> The word Nationalist did NOT give the word Nazi.
> 
> The word Nationalsozialistische (National Socialist) give the word Nazi.
> 
> *Na*tionalso*zi*alistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei.
> 
> You are a complete idiot. When you are trying to be smart makes me laugh. Maybe if you put eyeglasses on you look smarter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post is funny. You even used the German 'Nationalsozialistische' but when speaking German, the beginning of the word sounds like 'Nazi'. The next part of the compound is 'sozialistische' but it makes no linguistic sense to take the 'zi' from its middle rather than the 'so' from the beginning. The German abbreviation obviously a phonetic spelling of the first two syllables compound word. I hopes this helps.
> "Word Origin
> C20: from German, phonetic spelling of *the first two syllables* ofNationalsozialist National Socialist"
> the definition of Nazi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the definition Eloy is using from his own link he deliberately ignores scrolling down because *he wants people incorrectly to think that the Socialist part has NOTHING to do with Nazi.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 150236
> 
> Now if we scroll down further, what he "conveniently" omitted to cover up the SOCIALIST element, there is the history of the word including the socialist element as illustrated below.
> 
> 
> View attachment 150238
> 
> All of this is within the link of his original post the definition of Nazi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My citation explained that the word "Nazi" from the phonetic spelling of the first two syllables of '*Nati*onalsozialist'. The reference to the socialists who were the enemies of the Nazis was to explain that the first two syllables of '*sozi*alist' was to compare how the Sozis were distinguished from the Nazis in common parlance in pre-war Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of Nazis, did you catch any Jews under your bed or trying to steal your garbage?  You know those dirty Jews can't be trusted.  Heil Hitler!
Click to expand...

Normally, I do not reply to anti-Jewish posts but I have the feeling you do not really know what you are saying.



K9Buck said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy, nationalism and racism is NOT one in the same.  Don't be stupid by saying that it is.
> 
> 
> 
> I see it differently to you. Historically, all racists are right-wing nationalists. The Left are usually internationalists.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So there is no such thing as a communist that was racist?  LOL.  You have some bizarre beliefs.  You live in a narrative, like most liberals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many governments which called themselves communist were no such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, _true_ communism works like a charm, right?
Click to expand...

True communism has never been tried. While it remains a theory, it has shaped discourse in democracies and informed the policies of socialist parties in Europe.


----------

